# HELP! Tivo Premiere stuck in guided setup loop?



## Darren Beck

I have a Tivo Premiere and a Tivo Premiere XL that I am bringing out of "retirement" while I was in a rental house for a few years and couldn't use them. Unfortunately both of them are stuck in a guided setup loop. They will go all the way to the "Getting Setup Info" screen, connect, and download. Then they start loading info for a while only to restart back to the beginning of the guided setup process.

I have repeated this process several times (the definition of insanity? LOL), and I also check each time to see if the software version at least changed, but it never does.

I used DVDBars to reimage the hard drives for both Tivos, and tried again. Unfortunately the end result is the same, they both get stuck in the guided setup loop. I have tried to use the kickstart codes, but that didn't seem to work at all. I get the green/yellow rapid flashing indicating that it received the kickstart codes, but then it just starts guided setup over again.

Any other ideas? Is it just that both of the hard drives went bad? Do I need to replace the hard drives and try again? I have been working on this for hours and hours, but not having much luck.


----------



## jmbach

Darren Beck said:


> I have a Tivo Premiere and a Tivo Premiere XL that I am bringing out of "retirement" while I was in a rental house for a few years and couldn't use them. Unfortunately both of them are stuck in a guided setup loop. They will go all the way to the "Getting Setup Info" screen, connect, and download. Then they start loading info for a while only to restart back to the beginning of the guided setup process.
> 
> I have repeated this process several times (the definition of insanity? LOL), and I also check each time to see if the software version at least changed, but it never does.
> 
> I used DVDBars to reimage the hard drives for both Tivos, and tried again. Unfortunately the end result is the same, they both get stuck in the guided setup loop. I have tried to use the kickstart codes, but that didn't seem to work at all. I get the green/yellow rapid flashing indicating that it received the kickstart codes, but then it just starts guided setup over again.
> 
> Any other ideas? Is it just that both of the hard drives went bad? Do I need to replace the hard drives and try again? I have been working on this for hours and hours, but not having much luck.


Have you run diagnostics on the hard drives?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcv

I have same issue. had not one BUT two tivo premiers brought out of retirement today. Got them online and they do the same behavior you describe. never ending restart loop. Both of them do this exacty the same so I know it is not the units but rather the Premiere's not working with Tivo HQ servers properly and updating the unit correctly. 

Your drives are fine. this is tivo bricking our units 100%. 

Their plan worked. I ordered a new Tivo bolt tonight so will try that out. If I don't like it can send back within 30 days. I guess the old units were 8 and 9 years old so got my money out of them. both had lifetime service. too bad tivo does not at least let us transfer this to the new units considering they bricked the old ones.


----------



## Darren Beck

I wouldn't give up on the lifetime service. That is worth a lot of money over time. I was able to get one of my two units running again thanks to some great advice, a new image, and software (DVDBars) from Greg (ggieseke). With The DVDBars software, I just re-imaged the two Tivo drives and tried again. One of them is now working. The other appears to be a corrupt drive. Even for that one, however, I bought a replacement drive for $75 on Amazon and will image that to bring the Tivo back to good as new. I figure I can always sell the unit on eBay if I don't need two of them because working units with the lifetime service are going for decent $$$.

BTW, I noticed online in my research that Tivo does sometimes run promotions to allow you to transfer your lifetime service to a newly purchased Tivo. At least they have done so in the past. They charge a pretty heft fee to do so though, so I figured it would still be cheaper to buy a new hard drive and fix the old Tivo myself.

Good luck with whichever path you choose. And thanks again to Greg and others in this community who have been so helpful in providing advice to help me figure it out.


----------



## tommage1

Darren Beck said:


> BTW, I noticed online in my research that Tivo does sometimes run promotions to allow you to transfer your lifetime service to a newly purchased Tivo. At least they have done so in the past. They charge a pretty heft fee to do so though, so I figured it would still be cheaper to buy a new hard drive and fix the old Tivo myself.


Usually once a year they have a promo where you can transfer lifetime to a newer model unit for $99 (usually summer.) Assuming the unit being transferred from has connected to the Tivo service within 6 months to a year. In the past few years it has been transfers to Bolts I think. Maybe in 2020 it will be transfers to Edge. Connect those older Tivos at least once every six months to keep them active. This Premiere thing is scary, I have two up and running, now I would be afraid to run a guided setup, based on what I have read here.


----------



## Bostonsportsguy888

I am having a similar problem as Doug. I have a Premiere Series 4 TCD750500

I received a fresh image from Greg (ggieseke) and restored it to a WD 1TB drive using DVRBARS. The Tivo starts up and gets through some of the setup. it connects out to TiVo for data. From there it reboots and starts over again like it's the first time it's running. Any advice? 

It's been 5+ years since I upgraded a drive so I am relearning a lot.


----------



## jhill1977

I'm seeing the same symptoms here on a relative's Premiere XL4.
No amount of reimages or other attempts appear to get me any further. The TiVo seems to be downloading a large update, but then reboots automatically just where it would begin the "loading info" step.

Very frustrating to say the least...


----------



## tomplex

Darren Beck, you say you have two Premiers that do not work. Others can let you know if the software is compatible. But if you swapped the drives and then the other one works it would prove it was not hardware and instead Tivo bricking the unit. Of course others will also let me know if swapping the drives won't work because they are married to the motherboard.


----------



## lucho

I have a Premiere XL that will not play video from Youtube, or Netflix or Yahoo. I think the problem must be a bad Main CPU, the one that has a big HeadSink.
The HDMI did not work, so I used composite for testing.
I got an Image from this forum, and used DVRBARS and then used MFSTOOLS. This got me to the setup loop.
I made a backup image from my old drive using DVRBARS and restore to a new HD following the previous steps, this time got me all the way and setup was complete. The bad news was that any video I play got me to reboot. I think my box must be really dead.
But I think there must be hope for some of you, from the setup loop.
I got the image for Premiere XL, if anyone wants to try. send me an email, it is on DROPBOX.
-Luis.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lucho said:


> But I think there must be hope for some of you, from the setup loop.
> I got the image for Premiere XL, if anyone wants to try. send me an email, it is on DROPBOX.
> -Luis.


curious, what's the software version of your image?


----------



## tomplex

Still no luck with my 748000. I got one image from ggieseke. Because I can not get past the set up loop I can not tell what version software it is. Please PM me with any image for the Premier XL you might have and if you can also tell me what version it is that would be great. I am determined to make this thing work and lucho's report gives me hope.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## lucho

I think the image is before 20.7 because it did an update after the first setup.


----------



## jg77

jhill1977 said:


> I'm seeing the same symptoms here on a relative's Premiere XL4.
> No amount of reimages or other attempts appear to get me any further. The TiVo seems to be downloading a large update, but then reboots automatically just where it would begin the "loading info" step.
> 
> Very frustrating to say the least...


i am having the same problem. Did anyone find a fix for this yet?


----------



## apparition6

jg77 said:


> i am having the same problem. Did anyone find a fix for this yet?


jg77, I had the same problem when restoring a fresh image of 20.4 to my 748000 premier xl. It would never successfully update, my guess is because the software version is too old. I was able to successfully restore and update a newer version 20.7 image. What is the version of the image you are trying to restore and what is the model number of your TiVo? I have a 20.7 image from my 748000 I could make available to you if you don't have that version it already. Others may have an updated image for different model numbers.


----------



## apparition6

jg77 lucho's image has been reported to work:

Premier XL died



lucho said:


> I have a good feeling this image for pXL will work for you guys. Just try and let us know.
> Dropbox - backup.vhd - Simplify your life


----------



## ggieseke

jg77 said:


> i am having the same problem. Did anyone find a fix for this yet?


What model number do you have?


----------



## jg77

apparition6 said:


> jg77, I had the same problem when restoring a fresh image of 20.4 to my 748000 premier xl. It would never successfully update, my guess is because the software version is too old. I was able to successfully restore and update a newer version 20.7 image. What is the version of the image you are trying to restore and what is the model number of your TiVo? I have a 20.7 image from my 748000 I could make available to you if you don't have that version it already. Others may have an updated image for different model numbers.


Thanks for responding. I am new to TIVO (yeah, I know) so I don't know the version of the image. My model no. is TCD46320.


----------



## jg77

ggieseke said:


> What model number do you have?


TCD746320


----------



## jg77

apparition6 said:


> jg77 lucho's image has been reported to work:
> 
> Premier XL died


Thanks. Question: How do I restore this to image to the unit?


----------



## ggieseke

jg77 said:


> TCD746320


Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.


----------



## John Haugen

Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? In a boot loop.


----------



## ggieseke

John Haugen said:


> Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? In a boot loop.


Sent.


----------



## aXegrinder268

I too had the problem where it wouldn't go past the loading info stage after doing a service connection. I thought it was my hard drive so I reloaded an original image (from my stock HD) and it still would do the reboot after trying (and failing) a service connection. I ran across this thread and it might be worth a try to load a newer version of the image onto my 746500.

My current version is 20.2.2.1 but I think I had a newer one until I reloaded the original image. The funny thing is that I pulled my old series 2 out of the closet and tried a service connection on it and it worked! Perhaps the old series 2 can't use 20.7 it didn't need to update? My Tivo Roamio is on 20.7.4b.

Does anyone have a newer version (20.7 perhaps) for a Tivo 746500? ggieseke, I noticed you may have one for the 746320 (smaller hard drive). Would that work for a 500?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

aXegrinder268 said:


> I too had the problem where it wouldn't go past the loading info stage after doing a service connection. I thought it was my hard drive so I reloaded an original image (from my stock HD) and it still would do the reboot after trying (and failing) a service connection. I ran across this thread and it might be worth a try to load a newer version of the image onto my 746500.
> 
> My current version is 20.2.2.1 but I think I had a newer one until I reloaded the original image. The funny thing is that I pulled my old series 2 out of the closet and tried a service connection on it and it worked! Perhaps the old series 2 can't use 20.7 it didn't need to update? My Tivo Roamio is on 20.7.4b.
> 
> Does anyone have a newer version (20.7 perhaps) for a Tivo 746500? ggieseke, I noticed you may have one for the 746320 (smaller hard drive). Would that work for a 500?
> 
> Thanks


Sent. You can expand it to 500GB with MFS Tools 3.x or jmfs.


----------



## lprimak

This image worked for me: Mar 21, 2020
thank you!


----------



## asbaum

I'm in the same boat.

First, I have a Roamio that was showing "to be announced on" on some channels. Posters noted to Clear Program Information & To Do List so did that and it said it would take a few hours but hung for over 8 hours and a repower brought up the same screen (found out that kickstart 57 actually fixed it, FYI, so it is up and running again just fine)

In the interim, while waiting for the Roamia to come back up (before I found the solution) I restarted a Premiere 4 TCD746320 with 320GB HD with LifeTime that was turned off for a few years. After it came up just fine, it wanted to do an update and then I ended up in the "Guided Setup" loop. Nothing worked as I tried all the Kickstarts. The KS54 drive checks completed with all passed. The KS57 said it found problems (always says that) but only ran a short while and restarted. Running the guided setup it would connect, set the clock, get account status, complete the download, and a minute into the loading info, it just restarted and would present the country choice all over again at bootup.

Figured, maybe the hard drive is having issues or there is just unsolvable corruption. So, someone was selling a "TiVo Premiere Series 4 TCD746500 (500GB) DVR (Open Box)" and no lifetime - which no one wants ;-) for $40. Bought it, thinking a cheap way to get an already configured 500GB HD, and figured I'd swap the drives into my LifeTime Tivo box and I'd be good to go.

Here is what happened. I put my 320GB drive in the TCD746500 and ended still ended up in the guided setup loop. Put the 500GB drive in my TCD746320 and it booted with some slightly different choices on the guided setup (which makes me think it was a newer OS as my choice on video had a "smart" choice and no need for 3 thumbs up, stuff like that and putting in the Kick Start codes shows a blue light on acceptance while on my older TCD746320 the acceptance was flashing power/yellow light). Oddly it completed (or I think it did) the guided setup as I could have sworn I saw all check marks, even on loading info. Then it restarted and offered the guided setup again (so thinking it must have updated the OS, although I never saw a boot screen noting it was updating software), after that boot I was in the guided setup loop/restart.

I put the 500GB drive back into its original TCD746500 and still in the guided setup loop/restart.

So both Tivos are nowhere.

Has to be a Tivo corrupted issue and not the drives or the Tivo themselves. Class action lawsuit perhaps????

Anyway, as some of you noted that a reimage worked for them, can I get a link to the TCD746500 500GB drive image and the TCD746320 320GB image with the newest software, thanks?

As an aside, so as not to lose some older stored shows on my 320GB, is there a way to copy the partition of a newer OS to my 320GB drive but keep the partition where the shows are stored. I'm guessing there are multiple partitions on the drive (maybe not, never really looked). Does anyone know if there is a way to do that? I would like to keep the shows I've recorded if possible. Or can I hook the 320GB drive as is to the eSata port after I get the 500GB drive up and running and will the Premiere then see the 320GB drive with the shows on them?

Any advice and suggestions on any of what I posted is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## asbaum

OK, a bit more on post above.

Well, it turns out that the "open box" I bought was really "used" as the guy actually ran and got stuck on the guided setup. How do I know? Well as I did more research I round and ran the KickStart 76543210 and it succeeded on wiping everything and on the next boot it really was a "first boot" having me test my sound by pressing the thumbs up and making me accept the license, questioned about my activiation and had no default zip code (as I remember as the case when I first booted). Anyway, I keyed in all the details and hoping for the best was sorely disappointed as I'm backup to the infinite guided setup loop.

Someone posted a link to the TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.vhd on one of these threads (thank you) so downloaded that so can hopefully restore to a hard drive and see if I get any further.

I'm running Windows 10 (upgraded from Windows 7) and when I run DvrBbars.exe I get








I do have other computers running Windows 7 so will try it on that.

But I came across a discussion on copy vhd to a physical drive

Copying a VHD to a physical disk

And they posted a link to a freeware that will write a .vhd file to a physical drive

HDDGURU: HDD Raw Copy Tool

I haven't tried it yet, but might just go that route.

Thought I'd keep you all up to date on my adventure ;-)

I truly believe this is the fault of Tivo and not our boxes. I'm going to reach out to them on Monday. But I'm thinking this could be a class action lawsuit. I happen to be in IT for longer than some of you are born ;-) and I know vendor issues when I see and read about them. One of my clients is an attorney who likes these sort of cases, so I might be reaching out to him.

Just as an aside, I have a client who had Comcast/Xfinity as their ISP and they used an online website pretty much all day to keep track of their business. But throughout the day they'd fall off the internet. When I looked into the modem logs I can see it was disconnecting as it lost connection with Comcast. Deep research into the problem suggested an issue with the Puma6 chipset in the modem they were leasing from Comcast. I had Comcast replace the modem and told them I wanted a Broadcom chipset as that wasn't having these latency issues. They sent out their service guy and he was holding another modem with a Puma6 chipset. Told him no go and he offered a different modem he had in his truck that actually had the Broadcom chipset. He hooked it up and they have been good ever since. Well as you would think, a lot of people had this problem and a class action lawsuit was filed against Intel as they knew of the problem and can't fix it:

Puma 6 Cable Modem Chipset Defect - Schubert Jonckheer & Kolbe
Schubert Jonckheer & Kolbe is investigating whether cable modems containing Intel's Puma 6 chipset, including the Arris SB6190, contain a serious defect that prevents them from operating properly. Reports on multiple websites and forums indicate that these cable modems suffer from "latency jitter so bad it ruins online gaming and other real-time connections." Intel has confirmed the defect, stating that the company is "aware of an issue with the Puma 6 system-on-chip software that impacts latency," but after numerous months, has failed to release any update that fixes the issue.

Soooo, maybe we have a case against Tivo for bricking our Premiere's??

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## ggieseke

Error 5 is "access denied" (some kind of rights issue).


----------



## asbaum

Thanks for the reply regarding Error 5. 

I tried to run in compatibility mode but got the same error. 

I just tried running it on my Win7 laptop and same error. 

I'm thinking that the file that I downloaded (DvrBARS1007.zip) is corrupt. My file size is 1524KB, is that correct? Do you have a link to the most current file?

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## jmbach

asbaum said:


> Thanks for the reply regarding Error 5.
> 
> I tried to run in compatibility mode but got the same error.
> 
> I just tried running it on my Win7 laptop and same error.
> 
> I'm thinking that the file that I downloaded (DvrBARS1007.zip) is corrupt. My file size is 1524KB, is that correct? Do you have a link to the most current file?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arnie


Run it as an administrator and make sure any anti-virus programs are disabled.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## asbaum

Thanks again for your reply.

On Win7, disabled real-time antivirus and did the "run as administrator" - same error. Read on another thread to try disabling the SD card reader so tried that no luck.

I have an old XP computer, I will try it there.

Regards,
Arnie


----------



## terpfan1980

I seem to be joining this party too. I have a Premiere XL that won't exit the setup loop at boot up. I would like to get it going again. Not sure what size drive I have in it at this point. Would love a pointer to a known good image along with tips on how to use same.


----------



## terpfan1980

terpfan1980 said:


> I seem to be joining this party too. I have a Premiere XL that won't exit the setup loop at boot up. I would like to get it going again. Not sure what size drive I have in it at this point. Would love a pointer to a known good image along with tips on how to use same.


Just to add more data points... unit is a 748-001


----------



## asbaum

ggieseke, just ran DvrBARS.exe on a WinXP computer and getting this error:










So, I'm guessing I have a corrupt file. Do you have a link for DvrBARS, perhaps?

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## asbaum

OK, silly question, do I need to have a USB attached empty blank drive (or an internal SATA drive) connected first before running the DvrBARS.exe and since it can't find a "second drive" it crashes?


----------



## HerronScott

asbaum said:


> So, I'm guessing I have a corrupt file. Do you have a link for DvrBARS, perhaps?


The link is in the thread for it.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

Scott


----------



## ggieseke

terpfan1980 said:


> Just to add more data points... unit is a 748-001


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke

asbaum said:


> I'm thinking that the file that I downloaded (DvrBARS1007.zip) is corrupt. My file size is 1524KB, is that correct? Do you have a link to the most current file?


Are you extracting the exe from the zip file before running it?


----------



## asbaum

Yes, I am. And I just dropped it on another Win7 computer and it crashes with the same message.

I got it from here: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?attachments/dvrbars1007-zip.31379/

Just for the heck of it, can you download it, unzip and run it? I'm thinking that the file is corrupt that is stored there.

Let me know what you find.

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## terpfan1980

I contacted Weaknees and inquired as to whether or not a "new" drive upgrade kit from them would solve the problem that I'm having with the unit mentioned above. They claim yes that it will, though the ship drives that are "ready to complete" new setup process which is exactly where I'm having issues with the current unit and drive.

I ordered a drive kit and will give it a go. A new drive (even if slightly spendy) would be a good thing since I don't recall enough of the history of the drive and unit that I'm working on (I retired that Premiere XL when I upgraded to a Bolt along the way, that retirement occurred a few years back, with who knows how much usage of the unit done before that).

I really appreciate the assistance (especially from ggieseke) here and will report back on my success or failure after receiving the drive kit from Weaknees.


----------



## asbaum

terpfan1980, from what I've been reading, I get the feeling that there is a bad version of the software in the 20.x variation and I'm also getting the feeling that once you get a newer version one is good to go (also discussed above in post #23)

If you get a replacement drive that works, please post the version of the software.

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## asbaum

Hey all,

OK, I just got off the phone with Tivo support. And although I'm stuck in guided setup and cannot see anything on my Tivo, tech support can and they tell me I'm on version 14.9.2 and the current version for Premiere is 20.7.4. And I'm guessing when Tivo updates they do not update to all the interim versions but rather are trying to push the current version and for some reason, it fails to install - hence the "guided setup loop and abort/restart". 

I'm guessing that had I left my Tivo physically powered up and connected to the internet all these past years it would have gotten all the interim updates and I'd be good. But that is not the case. I'm noticing by the posts made by others who are also experiencing this "guided setup loop and abort/restart" that they also have a Tivo that was powered off for years and just turned it on recently.

I explained to her that if I take a Windows 7 DVD and do a fresh install on a blank hard drive and boot it up and run Windows Update, I do not just get the most recent update but rather I get all the interim updates in pretty much release order. And this is the problem with Tivo. And my claim that since I have a LifeTime subscription it relies on their software to keep me current. If I had a hardware problem, then they can claim the warranty expired on that. But this is a software issue, not a hardware issue.

Sooo, since they don't support the Premiere and they don't send out hard drives they suggest (funny) that I contact Weeknees and buy one from them. And Tivo would offer me a good price on an upgrade.

I told her I will try to burn a new 20.7.4 onto a new drive and see how far I get. I also told her she should have a conversation with her support team about addressing this by providing interim upgrades before a class action suit comes about because of frustrated consumers knowing it is a software problem and not a hardware problem and that Tivo should be obligated to fix it.

Anyway, I'll post back when I upgrade on my own.

Regards,
Arnie


----------



## jmbach

asbaum said:


> Yes, I am. And I just dropped it on another Win7 computer and it crashes with the same message.
> 
> I got it from here: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?attachments/dvrbars1007-zip.31379/
> 
> Just for the heck of it, can you download it, unzip and run it? I'm thinking that the file is corrupt that is stored there.
> 
> Let me know what you find.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arnie


I downloaded it, unzipped it, and then ran it. Had to give my windows 10 permission to run something downloaded from the internet. It ran without issue.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## asbaum

jmbach, 

That is so weird that you had no issue running it and I did on 4 different computers (one Windows 10, two Windows 7, and one Windows XP).

I saw there was an option to "unblock" the zip (or just the .exe after extracting) and checked that but still get the error when I run it.

So, I just download again, unzipped it and just double clicked the .exe and it crashes with the error I noted above.

I'll have to figure out why this is happening. Too strange.

Arnie


----------



## jmbach

asbaum said:


> jmbach,
> 
> That is so weird that you had no issue running it and I did on 4 different computers (one Windows 10, two Windows 7, and one Windows XP).
> 
> I saw there was an option to "unblock" the zip (or just the .exe after extracting) and checked that but still get the error when I run it.
> 
> So, I just download again, unzipped it and just double clicked the .exe and it crashes with the error I noted above.
> 
> I'll have to figure out why this is happening. Too strange.
> 
> Arnie


If you have any sdcard slots on your computers, disable them in the bios. Make sure no external drives are connected.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ggieseke

asbaum said:


> Yes, I am. And I just dropped it on another Win7 computer and it crashes with the same message.
> 
> I got it from here: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?attachments/dvrbars1007-zip.31379/
> 
> Just for the heck of it, can you download it, unzip and run it? I'm thinking that the file is corrupt that is stored there.
> 
> Let me know what you find.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arnie


I downloaded a fresh copy and it worked fine on Windows XP, 7 & 8.1 computers.


----------



## asbaum

OK, so I got DvrBars to run on a 32bit Windows 7 Lenovo Laptop, but it crashes on my Asus Windows 7 and Asus Windows 10 64bit laptops and my Asus Windows 7 64bit Desktop (and also crashed on my 32bit XP desktop). I can't disable the SDcard reader on my Windows 10 Asus laptop in the BIOS and disabling in device manager still wouldn't allow DvrBars to run. The only thing that is constant on all of these computers and laptops where DvrBars would not run is that they all have Hamachi running, mmmm?

I restored the VHD file to my 320GB WD hard drive with the HDD Raw Copy Tool (as I couldn't get DvrBars to work for now). It claimed it successfully restored but putting it in my Premiere I get all lights blinking and a black screen so pretty sure it did not restore in a way that the Tivo can see it.

So, I decided to restore using DvrBars on the one Windows 7 32bit laptop where it did work to restore the TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.vhd file to my 320GB WD drive. Did a "full" restore to the USB connected drive and that crawled along and then crashed with a write error. So, did it again with the "quick" restore and I will say it was very quick and completed successfully! Put that in my Tivo and lo and behold success!!! It booted to a guided setup and was able to complete the guided setup and finally "load info" without rebooting. Yeah!!!

A big kudos to you, *ggieseke*, for a fantastic tool that you wrote!!!!!!!

So, now this confirms that Tivo cannot update from v14.x directly to v20.7 and anyone turning on an older Premiere will lose their LifeTime subscription unless they manually use ggieseke's DvrBars and get a .vhd file with the newest Tivo OS and make themselves a drive.

Again, thank you *ggieseke* !!!!!

Regards,
Arnie


----------



## asbaum

My next project (now that I know that I can always make myself a bootable and updateable drive), is to connect both my old 320GB hard drive and the newly created 320GB hard drive to a computer's SATA ports and then boot off of a Linux DVD with GParted (a GTK front-end to GNU Parted) and see if I can copy the partition (if there is one) that contains all of my recorded shows to the new drive. I'll report back when life simmers down and I can get back to my office.


----------



## jmbach

asbaum said:


> OK, so I got DvrBars to run on a 32bit Windows 7 Lenovo Laptop, but it crashes on my Asus Windows 7 and Asus Windows 10 64bit laptops and my Asus Windows 7 64bit Desktop (and also crashed on my 32bit XP desktop). I can't disable the SDcard reader on my Windows 10 Asus laptop in the BIOS and disabling in device manager still wouldn't allow DvrBars to run. The only thing that is constant on all of these computers and laptops where DvrBars would not run is that they all have Hamachi running, mmmm?
> 
> I restored the VHD file to my 320GB WD hard drive with the HDD Raw Copy Tool (as I couldn't get DvrBars to work for now). It claimed it successfully restored but putting it in my Premiere I get all lights blinking and a black screen so pretty sure it did not restore in a way that the Tivo can see it.
> 
> So, I decided to restore using DvrBars on the one Windows 7 32bit laptop where it did work to restore the TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.vhd file to my 320GB WD drive. Did a "full" restore to the USB connected drive and that crawled along and then crashed with a write error. So, did it again with the "quick" restore and I will say it was very quick and completed successfully! Put that in my Tivo and lo and behold success!!! It booted to a guided setup and was able to complete the guided setup and finally "load info" without rebooting. Yeah!!!
> 
> A big kudos to you, *ggieseke*, for a fantastic tool that you wrote!!!!!!!
> 
> So, now this confirms that Tivo cannot update from v14.x directly to v20.7 and anyone turning on an older Premiere will lose their LifeTime subscription unless they manually use ggieseke's DvrBars and get a .vhd file with the newest Tivo OS and make themselves a drive.
> 
> Again, thank you *ggieseke* !!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Arnie


To copy a VHD with HDD Raw Copy Tool, you have to first mount the VHD in windows using the disk management snap-on and then use the tool to copy.


----------



## terpfan1980

asbaum said:


> terpfan1980, from what I've been reading, I get the feeling that there is a bad version of the software in the 20.x variation and I'm also getting the feeling that once you get a newer version one is good to go (also discussed above in post #23)
> 
> If you get a replacement drive that works, please post the version of the software.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arnie


I was just coming back to follow-up and must admit that unfortunately I don't have knowledge of the version of the software that was on the drive that I received from Weaknees. The drive was installed, the unit booted up and then proceeded to download an update. I only had the option to continue through the guided setup and didn't see any option to see any other information about the drive or software version, etc.

The drive did boot up, did complete the guided setup and proceeded to download an update. After downloading that update and completing it, the TiVo Premiere XL is working as expected. No more boot loop, completely online and able to show me Live TV (watching it now, from an over-the-air antenna that I was intending to possibly use it with).

So, getting a new drive from Weaknees did solve the problem for me. I do still have the image that I downloaded and can attempt to use it to reimage the original 1 TB drive that was in the system. That drive is definitely old though. WD10EWS (or WD10EVVS) WD AV-GP. Greenpower Western Digital drive from Nov 2009. While that drive might work for a good while longer I feel better about using the newer drive if I wanted to get any real usage out of the device.


----------



## terpfan1980

Just to confirm, now running 20.7.4.


----------



## asbaum

terpfan1980, I do know the version I had version 14.9.2 wasn't able to update. I'm guessing if you were to put that old drive back in that didn't update and then called Tivo support, they probably could tell you the version when it attempted to update and authenticated. As long as we can get some drive or VHD that is beyond the "outdated/broken OS" then it will update to the current version and we'll be good.

jmbach, I followed your suggestion and mounted the VHD and although Windows wanted to format it and saw it as an unformatted drive, the HDD Raw Copy Tool did see the actual drive and could read it as 320GB (and the other backup.vhd turned out to be 1TB). Didn't run the tool but I'm guessing it would succeed at writing the vhd to the drive. When I get around to doing that I'll post back.

ggieseke, I'm thinking Hamachi might be my issue on running DvrBars. When I get a chance I'll uninstall Hamachi and see if I can then run DvrBars. As I noted it was the only common program on all the different versions of Windows on all the different laptops and desktops, that all could not run DvrBars.

Thank you all for weighing in.


----------



## bachtune

Sorry to jump in as a new member and ask for a favor, but I'm stuck in an infinite setup loop myself. Could I trouble someone for a clean HD image? I have a Tivo Premiere. It had been sitting stored for a bit and I guess I too am too far behind the updates. Frustrating. Thanks for your help. I'm also glad to know it's not just me!


----------



## asbaum

bachtune, I used this one:

Link removed, sorry.

It is for a 320GB and you should use ggieseke's DvrBars to burn it to a hard drive.

Good luck,
Arnie


----------



## bachtune

Thank you so, so much! I'll give it a try. And thanks to ggieseke for dvrbars. You all are life savers... or at least TiVo savers!

Hope you are safe and well during this crazy time. And thanks again!


----------



## rabman

lucho said:


> I have a Premiere XL that will not play video from Youtube, or Netflix or Yahoo. I think the problem must be a bad Main CPU, the one that has a big HeadSink.
> The HDMI did not work, so I used composite for testing.
> I got an Image from this forum, and used DVRBARS and then used MFSTOOLS. This got me to the setup loop.
> I made a backup image from my old drive using DVRBARS and restore to a new HD following the previous steps, this time got me all the way and setup was complete. The bad news was that any video I play got me to reboot. I think my box must be really dead.
> But I think there must be hope for some of you, from the setup loop.
> I got the image for Premiere XL, if anyone wants to try. send me an email, it is on DROPBOX.
> -Luis.


Can you send me the image?


----------



## alarson83

I appear to be experiencing the same issue with a tivo i pulled out of storage. Could someone send me a link for the image for a TCD746320?


----------



## ggieseke

alarson83 said:


> I appear to be experiencing the same issue with a tivo i pulled out of storage. Could someone send me a link for the image for a TCD746320?


Sent.


----------



## alarson83

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks again, this worked perfectly.


----------



## Brushape

My Tivo Premiere XL did the same thing. Stuck on the guide setup screen. Swapped hard drives-still stuck just at a different point. Between broken support links on the Tivo website and now this I'm wondering if it isn't time to try something else. I was a Replay TV guy for years. Even at the end Replay Tv support was better than Tivo's as of now.


----------



## ggieseke

Brushape said:


> My Tivo Premiere XL did the same thing. Stuck on the guide setup screen. Swapped hard drives-still stuck just at a different point. Between broken support links on the Tivo website and now this I'm wondering if it isn't time to try something else. I was a Replay TV guy for years. Even at the end Replay Tv support was better than Tivo's as of now.


Image sent.


----------



## Mickey90

Same thing happened to my TCD746500, only I tried to reset mine and now it's in a continuous guided setup loop. After attempting to kickstart the troubleshooting via the remote, followed by much research that ended up pointing me to this website, it seems that the only thing left to do is to pull the HDD out of the TiVo box and re-install the factory image. The only issue now is that after almost two days searching for it I still can't find it anywhere. Does anybody have a backup of the factory image for a TCD746500?


----------



## ggieseke

Mickey90 said:


> Same thing happened to my TCD746500, only I tried to reset mine and now it's in a continuous guided setup loop. After attempting to kickstart the troubleshooting via the remote, followed by much research that ended up pointing me to this website, it seems that the only thing left to do is to pull the HDD out of the TiVo box and re-install the factory image. The only issue now is that after almost two days searching for it I still can't find it anywhere. Does anybody have a backup of the factory image for a TCD746500?


Sent.


----------



## Mickey90

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Brushape

I tried the image provided by Greg on a 500 Gig disk and it did not work - said the image was bigger than the disk. Used a 1 tb and it worked great! Thanks - do you have a Paypal Greg?


----------



## ggieseke

Brushape said:


> I tried the image provided by Greg on a 500 Gig disk and it did not work - said the image was bigger than the disk. Used a 1 tb and it worked great! Thanks - do you have a Paypal Greg?


Your post said that you have a Premiere XL. That should be a TCD748000, which came from the factory with a 1TB drive. If you have a different model let me know and I will send you the correct image.

The first post in my MFS Reformatter thread has a Paypal link.


----------



## gabrielstern

terpfan1980 said:


> I seem to be joining this party too. I have a Premiere XL that won't exit the setup loop at boot up. I would like to get it going again. Not sure what size drive I have in it at this point. Would love a pointer to a known good image along with tips on how to use same.


Yep me too I have the mfsr linux software for copying my premier drive and I copied my 500 gig drive to a 3tb and put the 3tb in my premier and it gets stuck also figured out problem is in my original drive as since I can't use tivo desktop anymore since my bolt and romio run the hydra system I brought my premier out of retirement last year so I could back up programs and free up space on my other 2 tivo until I can downgrade my romio again, now trying to copy my 3tb green to a 3tb red drive using the linux based mfsr program since that took the software update last year, if i had known tivo was going to pull this stunt I would have plugged the original drive back in last year just to update the software, since I had not plugged that drive in since 2015. The issue is with tivo's servers no longer detecting and deploying the software updates to older software, i wish rovi had never bought tivo in 2017, they don't know what they are doing, and obsess over patents and suing everyone vs focusing on what hard core users loved about tivo in the first, as for the hydra system the layout works great but they messed up by not making sure they retained features like being able to transfer recordings directly to any box without using tivo online and making sure they retained the feature of being able to transfer a backed up recording from tivo desktop to tivo's running hydra, thats why i brought my premier out of retirement after 6 months in 2018, but I am working on and getting ready to test my idea concerning using my romio to do it, if I am successfull I will post my results


----------



## OCSean

It seems I am joining the outdated s/w club. I have a TiVo Series 4 - TCD746320 stuck in the setup loop.

Can I also get the updated software?

Is there an instruction page that can help me figure out how to install it? I can get the h/d out and connected to my Mac via USB; is there MacOS software that will work or do I need to find my very old Windoze laptop?

If it is just a h/d image, can I do a dd type of command on a terminal on my Mac to copy the image to the h/d?

Thanks!


----------



## gabrielstern

OCSean said:


> It seems I am joining the outdated s/w club. I have a TiVo Series 4 - TCD746320 stuck in the setup loop.
> 
> Can I also get the updated software?
> 
> Is there an instruction page that can help me figure out how to install it? I can get the h/d out and connected to my Mac via USB; is there MacOS software that will work or do I need to find my very old Windoze laptop?
> 
> If it is just a h/d image, can I do a dd type of command on a terminal on my Mac to copy the image to the h/d?
> 
> Thanks!


Is it the original hard drive you are using that is stuck like mine is, in my case I had 2 other drives that I copied my original 500 gig drive too in the past and those are still good which I used a mfsr copy program to copy that drive too, in my case I used my 3tb previosely expanded drive to copy to another 3tb drive and that solved my problem but if you do not have any other drives that had the software updates deployed too in the past 2 years or year their is not much else I can suggest at this time to get your premiere out of guided setup in my case I was glad I had made copies of the original drive, but had I known tivo would become a mess once rovi acquired them i would have put the original hard drive in my premier to deploy any software updates to it once a year, as I use my premier device now mainly as a back up and to store extra recordings and also because it is the only device I can use as an interface to use to deploy using tivo desktop plus to back up recordings into my computer and then use a program called py desktop to deploy recordings back to the premiere just so i can then use tivo online to move to my other tivo's. Another suggestion I may have is consider purchasing on Amazon used a romio pro or a first generation bolt and install a 3tb hard drive in it but if you go that route do not update the software to the hydra system unless you have another tivo that is still running the classic software and do not buy an edge or a tivo bolt vox as those come pre-installed and formated with the hydra system, i hope my advice helps and I have one last question for you, are their any recordings currently in your premier and if so did you use tivo desktop plus to back them up at any point.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Is it the original hard drive you are using that is stuck like mine is, in my case I had 2 other drives that I copied my original 500 gig drive too in the past and those are still good which I used a mfsr copy program to copy that drive too, in my case I used my 3tb previosely expanded drive to copy to another 3tb drive and that solved my problem but if you do not have any other drives that had the software updates deployed too in the past 2 years or year their is not much else I can suggest at this time to get your premiere out of guided setup in my case I was glad I had made copies of the original drive, but had I known tivo would become a mess once rovi acquired them i would have put the original hard drive in my premier to deploy any software updates to it once a year, as I use my premier device now mainly as a back up and to store extra recordings and also because it is the only device I can use as an interface to use to deploy using tivo desktop plus to back up recordings into my computer and then use a program called py desktop to deploy recordings back to the premiere just so i can then use tivo online to move to my other tivo's. Another suggestion I may have is consider purchasing on Amazon used a romio pro or a first generation bolt and install a 3tb hard drive in it but if you go that route do not update the software to the hydra system unless you have another tivo that is still running the classic software and do not buy an edge or a tivo bolt vox as those come pre-installed and formated with the hydra system, i hope my advice helps and I have one last question for you, are their any recordings currently in your premier and if so did you use tivo desktop plus to back them up at any point.


Also with the bolts they have laptop sized hard drives vs the desktop drives the romios and the premiers had but their is a way with the bolt to use a desktop drive instead of the notebook sized drive involving a sata and power extender cable a vinyl storage case enclosure and velcro sticky tabs to affix the drive to the top of the bolt, in either case i recommend using the western digital red drives since the western digital green drives that the series 4 and romios used are no longer made by western digital, again i hope this information helps.


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> Your post said that you have a Premiere XL. That should be a TCD748000, which came from the factory with a 1TB drive. If you have a different model let me know and I will send you the correct image.
> 
> The first post in my MFS Reformatter thread has a Paypal link.


Do you have that image also for a tivo premier in my case it is my original 500 gig drive that is stuck which I have copied previously 3 times to other drives but the copying software is the 2010 mfsr copy software which only allows about 2 and half terabytes of capacity even though one of my copied drives is a 4tb and the other is a 3tb is their an updated version of that software that will allow me to expand my previously copied drives to their maximum capacity. If so can you please upload these.


----------



## OCSean

gabrielstern said:


> Is it the original hard drive you are using that is stuck like mine is, in my case I had 2 other drives that I copied my original 500 gig drive too in the past and those are still good which I used a mfsr copy program to copy that drive too, in my case I used my 3tb previosely expanded drive to copy to another 3tb drive and that solved my problem but if you do not have any other drives that had the software updates deployed too in the past 2 years or year their is not much else I can suggest at this time to get your premiere out of guided setup in my case I was glad I had made copies of the original drive, but had I known tivo would become a mess once rovi acquired them i would have put the original hard drive in my premier to deploy any software updates to it once a year, as I use my premier device now mainly as a back up and to store extra recordings and also because it is the only device I can use as an interface to use to deploy using tivo desktop plus to back up recordings into my computer and then use a program called py desktop to deploy recordings back to the premiere just so i can then use tivo online to move to my other tivo's. Another suggestion I may have is consider purchasing on Amazon used a romio pro or a first generation bolt and install a 3tb hard drive in it but if you go that route do not update the software to the hydra system unless you have another tivo that is still running the classic software and do not buy an edge or a tivo bolt vox as those come pre-installed and formated with the hydra system, i hope my advice helps and I have one last question for you, are their any recordings currently in your premier and if so did you use tivo desktop plus to back them up at any point.


Thanks for your reply gabrielstern.

I am pretty sure the hard drive is original in the Series 4. I just bought this Tivo Series 4 on eBay for $30, delivered today. Since I have yet to get it working, it has no recordings, of mine anyway.

The only other Tivo I have is a TiVo Roamio Plus that does not do OTA recordings; I bought this Series 4 to get OTA shows since I am cutting the cord with CableTV. Is the Roamio software the same as the Series 4? Could I just put the Roamio drive into my Series 4?

I've stopped using the Roamio because Cable TV in my location is just way overpriced. Other than a few recordings on the Roamio, it's not really being used for anything anymore.


----------



## gabrielstern

OCSean said:


> Thanks for your reply gabrielstern.
> 
> I am pretty sure the hard drive is original in the Series 4. I just bought this Tivo Series 4 on eBay for $30, delivered today. Since I have yet to get it working, it has no recordings, of mine anyway.
> 
> The only other Tivo I have is a TiVo Roamio Plus that does not do OTA recordings; I bought this Series 4 to get OTA shows since I am cutting the cord with CableTV. Is the Roamio software the same as the Series 4? Could I just put the Roamio drive into my Series 4?
> 
> I've stopped using the Roamio because Cable TV in my location is just way overpriced. Other than a few recordings on the Roamio, it's not really being used for anything anymore.


You can still use the romio plus and keep it connected to your home network to use to view recordings now on your romio plus did you update it to the hydra system or is it still running the classic platform as bolts and romios are easier to work with but my first suggestion would be to go to Amazon and get the first generation 4 tuner bolt as that also offers the Ota option as well as cable, and see if you can return the premier, and then follow my suggestion recording mounting a desktop drive on top of the bolt and if you do go that route I recommend a 6tb or 8tb western digital red drive, and also would direct you to the forum on using the mfsr reformattor for romios and bolts and follow the instructions also Ross walkers site would be helpful as well you can find his site by typing in the Google search bar tivo hard drive upgrade and the link to his site will come up, finely to be in the safe side and if you did buy a used bolt get the white colored one from Amazon but either case do not get a bolt vox or tivo edge as the come preinstalled with the hydra platform.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You can still use the romio plus and keep it connected to your home network to use to view recordings now on your romio plus did you update it to the hydra system or is it still running the classic platform as bolts and romios are easier to work with but my first suggestion would be to go to Amazon and get the first generation 4 tuner bolt as that also offers the Ota option as well as cable, and see if you can return the premier, and then follow my suggestion recording mounting a desktop drive on top of the bolt and if you do go that route I recommend a 6tb or 8tb western digital red drive, and also would direct you to the forum on using the mfsr reformattor for romios and bolts and follow the instructions also Ross walkers site would be helpful as well you can find his site by typing in the Google search bar tivo hard drive upgrade and the link to his site will come up, finely to be in the safe side and if you did buy a used bolt get the white colored one from Amazon but either case do not get a bolt vox or tivo edge as the come preinstalled with the hydra platform.


I meant in one paragraph that romios and bolts are easier to work with vs the tivo series 4s or earlier.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I meant in one paragraph that romios and bolts are easier to work with vs the tivo series 4s or earlier.


You can not put the romio drive in the series 4, with the romios and bolts they come with an auto format facility that will auto format any drive up to 3tb but if you want any bigger size drive you would need to use the mfsr reformator and that can format up to 8tbs for either the romio series or bolt series.


----------



## OCSean

gabrielstern said:


> You can not put the romio drive in the series 4, with the romios and bolts they come with an auto format facility that will auto format any drive up to 3tb but if you want any bigger size drive you would need to use the mfsr reformator and that can format up to 8tbs for either the romio series or bolt series.


Thanks gabrielstern; I did not think that the Roamio drive would work in the Series 4, but wanted to make sure.

I don't need a bigger hard drive. What I plan to record will fit fine on the Series 4. I just need to get it out of the setup reboot loop because of outdated software.

I am also not going to upgrade to a new or newer Tivo. The series 4 will work just fine for the limited amount that I will use it.


----------



## ggieseke

gabrielstern said:


> Do you have that image also for a tivo premier in my case it is my original 500 gig drive that is stuck which I have copied previously 3 times to other drives but the copying software is the 2010 mfsr copy software which only allows about 2 and half terabytes of capacity even though one of my copied drives is a 4tb and the other is a 3tb is their an updated version of that software that will allow me to expand my previously copied drives to their maximum capacity. If so can you please upload these.


If you want to copy and expand an existing drive your best bet is MFS Tools 3.2.


----------



## ggieseke

OCSean said:


> Thanks gabrielstern; I did not think that the Roamio drive would work in the Series 4, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> I don't need a bigger hard drive. What I plan to record will fit fine on the Series 4. I just need to get it out of the setup reboot loop because of outdated software.
> 
> I am also not going to upgrade to a new or newer Tivo. The series 4 will work just fine for the limited amount that I will use it.


What's the exact model number, and what size is the drive?


----------



## OCSean

ggieseke said:


> What's the exact model number, and what size is the drive?


Tivo Model #: TCD746320
Hard drive appears original by the dust on it. It also says it's 320GB, Western Digital.


----------



## ggieseke

OCSean said:


> Tivo Model #: TCD746320
> Hard drive appears original by the dust on it. It also says it's 320GB, Western Digital.


Image sent.


----------



## gabrielstern

OCSean said:


> Thanks gabrielstern; I did not think that the Roamio drive would work in the Series 4, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> I don't need a bigger hard drive. What I plan to record will fit fine on the Series 4. I just need to get it out of the setup reboot loop because of outdated software.
> 
> I am also not going to upgrade to a new or newer Tivo. The series 4 will work just fine for the limited amount that I will use it.


The problem is you may not be able to get it out of guided setup from the posts above they offer the factory images but I am not sure if it was reimaged if in guided setup it would have the same issue with guided setup also i believe the series 4 only came with a 320 gig hard drive so even if you can get it out of guided setup you may still want to consider getting a 3tb western digital red drive they are not very expensive, at around 100 us dollars also just so you know their is a romio that offers the either cable or ota option as well that tivo regular model came with 4 tunners and a 500 gig hard drive in my case i have one tivo premier 1 romio pro and one bolt, I just know that romios are easier to deal with than series 4 tivo's and earlier models as for the romio model I am referring to it was just called romio and tivo discontinued that model in 2015 and replaced it with the romio ota only model.


----------



## OCSean

gabrielstern said:


> The problem is you may not be able to get it out of guided setup from the posts above they offer the factory images but I am not sure if it was reimaged if in guided setup it would have the same issue with guided setup ...


gabrielstern, I was able to get out of the guided setup loop and completely configure my Series 4 Tivo just fine. @ggieseke was able to help me.


----------



## gabrielstern

OCSean said:


> gabrielstern, I was able to get out of the guided setup loop and completely configure my Series 4 Tivo just fine. @ggieseke was able to help me.


I am glad ggieseke also has a post for the mfsr reformattor if you have any issues with your romio plus or decide to get a bolt you may want to consider putting a 3tb western digital red drive in your series 4 they are around 100 dollars and you can order them at microcenter. Com if you like and you can download if you like the mfsr linux based copy software,if you like for free now if i could get ggieseki to help me get my original 500 gig drive for my premier to update its software or if I have to completely delete everything on that drive at least get that drive not to get stuck in guided setup. Either way i am glad he was able to get your premier running, now do you have tivo desktop plus installed on any of your computers if so i suggest you download the pytivo desktop software to work with tivo desktop plus so you will be able to transfer programs back if you need to using your series 4 or romio plus if that device is still running the classic platform and you did not update that platform to the hydra based platform, either way i suggest you keep your romio plus connected to your network even if no cable card is installed so you can view previosely recorded programs or if you need to use that device as a storage or tivo interface, like I use my series 4 premier as, until i can downgrade my romios software back to the classic platform, as in my case i like at least one tivo to be running the classic platform so i can back up programs on my computer but have the ability to transfer them back if I need to.


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> If you want to copy and expand an existing drive your best bet is MFS Tools 3.2.


Thanks challenge is the formatting is off by about 500 gigs for programing hours i have a 4tb green drive also but that also maxes out at 2.45 tbs for total recording it reads 429 HD hours is mfs tools 3.2 difficult to use or does it work simarely to the mfsr program from 2010 that is linuxed based that i used to copy the original 500 gig drive, also do you have the factory image for tivo premiers that came with 500 gig green drives so I could at least fix the software in the original drive which I never updated since 2015, also will the mfs3.2 work on romios or bolts, but first I need to get recordings out of romio pro and find a 6 tuner bolt that had the classic platform installed and not hydra go through puting 8tb drive on it and then transfer all recordings from romio to bolt then downgrade romio to classic platform then deal with recordings on premier than hopefully I can finnaly give my premier a permanent and proper retirement, also can I using mfs. 3.2 extract the 3 copy protected programs i have 2 are on the romio running the hydra platform and one is on the premier if i could get them into my computer somehow and saved i would be happy. Then be able to deploy them back to at least one of the of the tivos of my choosing running the classic platform I would be happy. As my plan is to have 2 bolts upgraded running hydra but have romio run classic platform again, but until tivo deals with the transferring into computers and back again and transferring directly between devices again on the hydra platform i will not buy a tivo bolt vox or even the new edge. As I have to have at least one unit on the classic platform to be able to use as an interface between my computer and to be able to transfer back using py desktop as with tivo desktop i can only transfer into my computer using desktop plus now and only on tivos running the classic platform.


----------



## ggieseke

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks challenge is the formatting is off by about 500 gigs for programing hours i have a 4tb green drive also but that also maxes out at 2.45 tbs for total recording it reads 429 HD hours is mfs tools 3.2 difficult to use or does it work simarely to the mfsr program from 2010 that is linuxed based that i used to copy the original 500 gig drive


I think you're talking about jmfs here because you mention 2010 and Linux. MFS Reformatter (mfsr) is a Windows program that lets you create drives over 3TB for Roamios and Bolts. jmfs is a java port of the original MFS Tools 1.x with updates for Premieres. It runs on Linux and it's mostly menu driven, which made it easy to use.

MFS Tools 3.x was written by one of the original authors of MFS Tools 1.x, repackaged by comer, and now maintained by jmbach. It runs on Linux but you have to enter the command lines manually instead of picking common options from a menu. It will copy and expand any TiVo including Roamios & Bolts up to 4TB, and you can add partitions from there for even more space.



gabrielstern said:


> also do you have the factory image for tivo premiers that came with 500 gig green drives so I could at least fix the software in the original drive which I never updated since 2015


What model number is the Premiere? The TCD746500 and TCD750500 both came with 500GB drives, but they're completely different boxes. I have updated images for both models.



gabrielstern said:


> also will the mfs3.2 work on romios or bolts


Yes.



gabrielstern said:


> also can I using mfs. 3.2 extract the 3 copy protected programs i have 2 are on the romio running the hydra platform and one is on the premier if i could get them into my computer somehow and saved i would be happy.


No. Copy protected recordings can never be moved to another Tivo or a computer because the encryption is keyed to the specific motherboard that made the recording.


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> I think you're talking about jmfs here because you mention 2010 and Linux. MFS Reformatter (mfsr) is a Windows program that lets you create drives over 3TB for Roamios and Bolts. jmfs is a java port of the original MFS Tools 1.x with updates for Premieres. It runs on Linux and it's mostly menu driven, which made it easy to use.
> 
> MFS Tools 3.x was written by one of the original authors of MFS Tools 1.x, repackaged by comer, and now maintained by jmbach. It runs on Linux but you have to enter the command lines manually instead of picking common options from a menu. It will copy and expand any TiVo including Roamios & Bolts up to 4TB, and you can add partitions from there for even more space.
> 
> What model number is the Premiere? The TCD746500 and TCD750500 both came with 500GB drives, but they're completely different boxes. I have updated images for both models.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> No. Copy protected recordings can never be moved to another Tivo or a computer because the encryption is keyed to the specific motherboard that made the recording.


----------



## gabrielstern

Model number is tcd 750500 and was manufactured in 2012 original drive is a western digital green avds but it is 500 gigs since i have copied that drive successfully twice before i am not concerned about deleting the entire contents of that drive but when i copied that drive recently the drive I copied it too woud not download the software updates sucessfully, so I put that drive in guided setup and it got stuck so I ended up using jmfs to copy a 3 tb to another 3tb so if I can reimage the factory drive then I can figure out the rest as for mffs could I stick my 2 3tb drives in and my 4tb drive into this program and use it to fix the partitions so the 3tb drive reads 475 HD hours instead of 429 HD hours and can i fix the 4tb so it reads around 530 hd hours instead of 429 hours without deleting anything, I know it is a lot to take in but I need those drives to actually have the correct formatting and not be maxed at 2.45 teribytes.


----------



## mjoconnell

Bringing an XL out of retirement and stuck in the setup loop. I have model number TCD758250 can I get the latest system image. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

gabrielstern said:


> Model number is tcd 750500


Image sent.


----------



## ggieseke

mjoconnell said:


> Bringing an XL out of retirement and stuck in the setup loop. I have model number TCD758250 can I get the latest system image. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


thanks I will test file on my computer later tonight are there any special instructions once I hook up the original drive to my computer such as do I need to create a cd and then restart my computer and boot it from a my rom drive for the image or can I can i copy the image in the windows environment.


----------



## ggieseke

gabrielstern said:


> thanks I will test file on my computer later tonight are there any special instructions once I hook up the original drive to my computer such as do I need to create a cd and then restart my computer and boot it from a my rom drive for the image or can I can i copy the image in the windows environment.


Use DvrBARS to restore the image. It's a Windows program.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


i am not seeing the image you sent for my premier i have plugged in my original 500 gig drive into one of my computer slots my tivo model number is tcd 750500 it is the 4 tuner premier not the regular 2 tuner series 4 and not the xl with the 1tb drive


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> i am not seeing the image you sent for my premier i have plugged in my original 500 gig drive into one of my computer slots my tivo model number is tcd 750500 it is the 4 tuner premier not the regular 2 tuner series 4 and not the xl with the 1tb drive


I have also looked at the link for the thread you sent me but I am not seeing the particular image for my model number


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I have also looked at the link for the thread you sent me but I am not seeing the particular image for my model number


i have now downloaded win dvr back up so i can do the restore do I need to create and initialize the 500 gig tivo drive with a drive letter now really need guidance to the next steps before I proceed any further I do not want to ruin my other hard drives I may just cancel what I did until I get step by step guidance so that I know that drive a was my actaul tivo drive that was backed up


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> i have now downloaded win dvr back up so i can do the restore do I need to create and initialize the 500 gig tivo drive with a drive letter now really need guidance to the next steps before I proceed any further I do not want to ruin my other hard drives I may just cancel what I did until I get step by step guidance so that I know that drive a was my actaul tivo drive that was backed up


thats it I created a drive letter for my 500 gig tivo but I will not format it in windows as it will wipe the recordings on it I just need to backup the tivo drive and restore it without screwing up my c drive and my 8tb e drive which is intended just to store backed up tivo recordings that works with tivo desktop but this win dvr software just says microsoft virtaul disk a and will not let me restore the image I was much happier working in the linux enviroment and with a software program that at least confirms a tivo drive was detected without screwing up everything else in my computer and then asks me where and which drive I would like to save my backup image to and then follows a process of giving me the the tivo drive to send the restored image too. this is just too complicated with the windows enviroment and this computer and the errors I am getting even from your image file trying to deploy it, need step by step guidance through every step so I can confirm and verify only my tivo drive gets what it needs.


----------



## gteague

hate to say me too (apologies to the movement of that name) but i've been out of the tivo business for 7 years now ever since i got outsourced and had to move to a rural area without cable. i had an urge to try to watch my recordings on my premiere xl and lo and behold it powered up and i had access to them and the one or two i tried played fine.

but i'm a g33k and got a wild hair to run setup again and try to optimize things for not having a cable card and a better tv. and there's where things went horribly wrong and i'm stuck in the setup loop from hell which everyone has described already. fails about 30-60 seconds in on loading data. i've tried dozens of things and i called tivo today and they only gave me two options. well, three if you count calling back and talking to, i guess _real_ support instead of whoever i was chatting with. one was a retail setup and that would have lost my recordings so i lost the link immediately. the other was the kickstart page and i've tried 51, 52, and 56 so far. only 52 seems to work and it grinds away for 10 minutes saying it's updating my software, but then it fails same place and my software is the same: 20.3.8-01-2-758.

i no longer have a pc. i used to use a python program on my mac to interact with my tivo, but i doubt it's still supported.

do i have any more options other than the imaging you guys are talking about or buying a new drive? i've swapped and replaced drives from back in the good old replaytv days so i might be able to handle the hardware aspect. but i can't use a pc to do anything at all.

many thanks for any help. /guy


----------



## gabrielstern

gteague said:


> hate to say me too (apologies to the movement of that name) but i've been out of the tivo business for 7 years now ever since i got outsourced and had to move to a rural area without cable. i had an urge to try to watch my recordings on my premiere xl and lo and behold it powered up and i had access to them and the one or two i tried played fine.
> 
> but i'm a g33k and got a wild hair to run setup again and try to optimize things for not having a cable card and a better tv. and there's where things went horribly wrong and i'm stuck in the setup loop from hell which everyone has described already. fails about 30-60 seconds in on loading data. i've tried dozens of things and i called tivo today and they only gave me two options. well, three if you count calling back and talking to, i guess _real_ support instead of whoever i was chatting with. one was a retail setup and that would have lost my recordings so i lost the link immediately. the other was the kickstart page and i've tried 51, 52, and 56 so far. only 52 seems to work and it grinds away for 10 minutes saying it's updating my software, but then it fails same place and my software is the same: 20.3.8-01-2-758.
> 
> i no longer have a pc. i used to use a python program on my mac to interact with my tivo, but i doubt it's still supported.
> 
> do i have any more options other than the imaging you guys are talking about or buying a new drive? i've swapped and replaced drives from back in the good old replaytv days so i might be able to handle the hardware aspect. but i can't use a pc to do anything at all.
> 
> many thanks for any help. /guy


Buy a new hard drive but ggsieki can assist further with creating an image the question is can he help get your recordings backed up with the dvr barz software and send you a fresh image and then would you be able to restore your recordings to that image because tivo desktop will not work to back up the recordings and tivo py won't be able to transfer back to the corrupted software as for new hard drives get a western digital red drive and I woukd recomend a 3 tb or greater but your software is corrupted because tivo shut off the servers to update that software and can not deploy the servers, but i am surprised your software can not update if it has only been 2 years, as my original hard drive had not been plugged in since 2015 and I had copied it last year and it deployed all the software updates to that copy and I just plugged in my 4tb drive that had not been plugged in since last year and it updated the software fine on that drive ,as for your computer situation you need a new computer before you can do anything you can find what you need at microcenter com concerning hard drives or components to even build a computer if you live in the us, in my case i had copied my hard drive a few times before it became corrupted which was a good thing, but maybe you should build your own pc i just built a custom asus desktop that cost 13,000 dollars to build from microcenter and this machine if asus made it out of the box would cost almost 2500 dollars, the next question is did you ever get a software key for tivo desktop plus if so you will need that and you will need to download tivo py or tivo python to be able to transfer recordings back. But you have even more of a challenge than me unless you ever copied that drive to other drives using the now outdated jmfs software from 2010.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Buy a new hard drive but ggsieki can assist further with creating an image the question is can he help get your recordings backed up with the dvr barz software and send you a fresh image and then would you be able to restore your recordings to that image because tivo desktop will not work to back up the recordings and tivo py won't be able to transfer back to the corrupted software as for new hard drives get a western digital red drive and I woukd recomend a 3 tb or greater but your software is corrupted because tivo shut off the servers to update that software and can not deploy the servers, but i am surprised your software can not update if it has only been 2 years, as my original hard drive had not been plugged in since 2015 and I had copied it last year and it deployed all the software updates to that copy and I just plugged in my 4tb drive that had not been plugged in since last year and it updated the software fine on that drive ,as for your computer situation you need a new computer before you can do anything you can find what you need at microcenter com concerning hard drives or components to even build a computer if you live in the us, in my case i had copied my hard drive a few times before it became corrupted which was a good thing, but maybe you should build your own pc i just built a custom asus desktop that cost 13,000 dollars to build from microcenter and this machine if asus made it out of the box would cost almost 2500 dollars, the next question is did you ever get a software key for tivo desktop plus if so you will need that and you will need to download tivo py or tivo python to be able to transfer recordings back. But you have even more of a challenge than me unless you ever copied that drive to other drives using the now outdated jmfs software from 2010.


Should say 1,300 dollars not 13 thousand dollars but I am surprised you are having that issue but maybe you hard drive is failing does the screen when it boots up switch to looking like the tivo bolts classic screen after showing the original screen, before hydra became the platform or does the screen still look like the 2014 or 2015 software platform.


----------



## gabrielstern

gteague said:


> hate to say me too (apologies to the movement of that name) but i've been out of the tivo business for 7 years now ever since i got outsourced and had to move to a rural area without cable. i had an urge to try to watch my recordings on my premiere xl and lo and behold it powered up and i had access to them and the one or two i tried played fine.
> 
> but i'm a g33k and got a wild hair to run setup again and try to optimize things for not having a cable card and a better tv. and there's where things went horribly wrong and i'm stuck in the setup loop from hell which everyone has described already. fails about 30-60 seconds in on loading data. i've tried dozens of things and i called tivo today and they only gave me two options. well, three if you count calling back and talking to, i guess _real_ support instead of whoever i was chatting with. one was a retail setup and that would have lost my recordings so i lost the link immediately. the other was the kickstart page and i've tried 51, 52, and 56 so far. only 52 seems to work and it grinds away for 10 minutes saying it's updating my software, but then it fails same place and my software is the same: 20.3.8-01-2-758.
> 
> i no longer have a pc. i used to use a python program on my mac to interact with my tivo, but i doubt it's still supported.
> 
> do i have any more options other than the imaging you guys are talking about or buying a new drive? i've swapped and replaced drives from back in the good old replaytv days so i might be able to handle the hardware aspect. but i can't use a pc to do anything at all.
> 
> many thanks for any help. /guy


Do you still have your Mac computer if so their might be some hope if you have tivo desktop plus installed and tivo python can be installed on a Mac but if you still have your Mac and it has the python program you are mentioning you might want to use that to try and interact with your tivo and see if you can fix the software glitch then i woukd strongly recomend getting a new hard drive and getting mffs 3.2 and burning it to a cd which works in a linux environment and utilizing that program to copy the drive but only if and when you can get the software glitch fixed.


----------



## jmbach

gteague said:


> hate to say me too (apologies to the movement of that name) but i've been out of the tivo business for 7 years now ever since i got outsourced and had to move to a rural area without cable. i had an urge to try to watch my recordings on my premiere xl and lo and behold it powered up and i had access to them and the one or two i tried played fine.
> 
> but i'm a g33k and got a wild hair to run setup again and try to optimize things for not having a cable card and a better tv. and there's where things went horribly wrong and i'm stuck in the setup loop from hell which everyone has described already. fails about 30-60 seconds in on loading data. i've tried dozens of things and i called tivo today and they only gave me two options. well, three if you count calling back and talking to, i guess _real_ support instead of whoever i was chatting with. one was a retail setup and that would have lost my recordings so i lost the link immediately. the other was the kickstart page and i've tried 51, 52, and 56 so far. only 52 seems to work and it grinds away for 10 minutes saying it's updating my software, but then it fails same place and my software is the same: 20.3.8-01-2-758.
> 
> i no longer have a pc. i used to use a python program on my mac to interact with my tivo, but i doubt it's still supported.
> 
> do i have any more options other than the imaging you guys are talking about or buying a new drive? i've swapped and replaced drives from back in the good old replaytv days so i might be able to handle the hardware aspect. but i can't use a pc to do anything at all.
> 
> many thanks for any help. /guy


Sofar, no one has been able to recover from that issue. I would try kickstart 57 or 58. But I don't have high hopes for a recovery. So it is with high probability your recordings are lost.

You are likely going to have to re-image the drive. Before I would do that I would run the manufacturer diagnostic on it to clear out any flakey spots. Since the recordings are lost I would do a read-full write-read diagnostic run.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Sofar, no one has been able to recover from that issue. I would try kickstart 57 or 58. But I don't have high hopes for a recovery. So it is with high probability your recordings are lost.
> 
> You are likely going to have to re-image the drive. Before I would do that I would run the manufacturer diagnostic on it to clear out any flakey spots. Since the recordings are lost I would do a read-full write-read diagnostic run.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks jmbach I am in slightly better shape because I had made copies of my 500 gig drive before it became corrupted I just replied back to you from the mffs 3.2 thread although I have not gotten to the stage of making a cd of the software or iso yet you will be seeing a lot of these same issues come up with the original hard drives in series 4 becoming corrupted and them going into restart constantly so if you can come up with fixes in mffs3.2 where the original hard drive can be copied including all the recordings while at the same time installing a clean software image to the drive that would make a lot of us grateful in the community.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks jmbach I am in slightly better shape because I had made copies of my 500 gig drive before it became corrupted I just replied back to you from the mffs 3.2 thread although I have not gotten to the stage of making a cd of the software or iso yet you will be seeing a lot of these same issues come up with the original hard drives in series 4 becoming corrupted and them going into restart constantly so if you can come up with fixes in mffs3.2 where the original hard drive can be copied including all the recordings while at the same time installing a clean software image to the drive that would make a lot of us grateful in the community.


Thats the side of me that worked in a call center environment in sales and service at one point, also my late grandfather was a technical genius inventer and problem solver with dealing with technology, so i inherited that technical side from him.


----------



## gteague

i apologize for not replying--massive internet outage since 2300 last night. using cellular hotspot and only have 1gb data, so i'm hosed. will check back in when the isp recovers. tks to all for tips. /guy


----------



## gabrielstern

gteague said:


> i apologize for not replying--massive internet outage since 2300 last night. using cellular hotspot and only have 1gb data, so i'm hosed. will check back in when the isp recovers. tks to all for tips. /guy


No problem you may want to reach out to ggseiki on this thread he has been very helpful and patient with me, as I slowly work through the 6 or 7 issues I am working on with getting the recordings and program information structures looking right again, on my original 500 gig drive, he also may have an image file for you as he sent me an image for my series 4 premier.


----------



## gteague

wow! 14+ hour outage with a fiber-to-the-curb isp i've been with for 7 years without any outage longer than an hour or so. and they don't even really know what caused it.

but it went out while i was trying to post a very long reply and that's gone forever i guess.

it sounds like i'm out of luck watching the existing recordings. anyone know why it worked fine up until the ill-advised setup attempt? one would think that it means the drive is at least good enough to play what's stored on it.

i've tried ks 51, 52, and 56 and only 52 seems to work in that it churns away for about 10 minutes saying 'updating', but then returns to the same loop. if it's true that no server even exists for updates, then there's no hope. but it worked on v2.3xxxxxx until i did setup.

i'll try 57 and 58 although i think the drive is ok. i can't see investing the $230 for a drive and transferring my recordings when i'm not going to be able to record anything else ever. it's not like i had the in-laws wedding videos on there, after all. 

i've worked in computers since i built the very first pc from a kit and i'm just unwilling to accept that i can't break into or disrupt a software loop. that's what will haunt me.  

/guy


----------



## gteague

well, i got a result. i did a ks 57 and i now have a black screen: smart, test hda/b/c, short auto test, longer auto test, overnight test.

but the remote doesn't work. how do i select one and which one? smart would seem a no-brainer.

nevermind the remote. it started working. running smart ...... what others do i need to run if i have the choice?


----------



## gteague

so smart passed first 3 tests and i aborted because the extended one was 335 minutes estimated. i did the quick test on /dev/hda and it says:

read random locations of dev/hda: test failed: smart enable/disable failed

does that mean the drive is toast for read access?


----------



## gteague

did ks 58 and it again said 'updating', but didn't. i think this experiment is over for me. many thanks to all who responded. /guy


----------



## jmbach

gteague said:


> so smart passed first 3 tests and i aborted because the extended one was 335 minutes estimated. i did the quick test on /dev/hda and it says:
> 
> read random locations of dev/hda: test failed: smart enable/disable failed
> 
> does that mean the drive is toast for read access?


That sounds like a kickstart 56 test not a 57. 57 usually gives you a green screen for a while before rebooting. (unless it fails and it never reboots)
I wold remove the drive and use the manufacturer's diagnostic on the drive. The built in drive tests are somewhat unreliable.


----------



## jmbach

gteague said:


> did ks 58 and it again said 'updating', but didn't. i think this experiment is over for me. many thanks to all who responded. /guy


There is one more thing we can try if you are able to edit a few places on the drive itself. We may be able to change the primary booting partition to the back up. PM me if you would like to try.


----------



## gteague

jmbach said:


> There is one more thing we can try if you are able to edit a few places on the drive itself. We may be able to change the primary booting partition to the back up. PM me if you would like to try.


i really appreciate it, but i don't think i'm going to invest any more effort into it for so little reward. i have like 5 streaming services including the new tivo stream 4k and hundreds of recordings on a disk hopper3, so it's not like i'm hurting for content. waiting for 'warrior nun' to drop on netflix on the 2nd and hoping it's at least a fraction of what buffy was. 

i used to run multiple os's and had multiple pc's back when i was working, but i've gotten very lazy in my doddering years! it wasn't anything but an interesting project anyway.

thanks very much for the offer though. /guy


----------



## gabrielstern

gteague said:


> wow! 14+ hour outage with a fiber-to-the-curb isp i've been with for 7 years without any outage longer than an hour or so. and they don't even really know what caused it.
> 
> but it went out while i was trying to post a very long reply and that's gone forever i guess.
> 
> it sounds like i'm out of luck watching the existing recordings. anyone know why it worked fine up until the ill-advised setup attempt? one would think that it means the drive is at least good enough to play what's stored on it.
> 
> i've tried ks 51, 52, and 56 and only 52 seems to work in that it churns away for about 10 minutes saying 'updating', but then returns to the same loop. if it's true that no server even exists for updates, then there's no hope. but it worked on v2.3xxxxxx until i did setup.
> 
> i'll try 57 and 58 although i think the drive is ok. i can't see investing the $230 for a drive and transferring my recordings when i'm not going to be able to record anything else ever. it's not like i had the in-laws wedding videos on there, after all.
> 
> i've worked in computers since i built the very first pc from a kit and i'm just unwilling to accept that i can't break into or disrupt a software loop. that's what will haunt me.
> 
> /guy


Understand I would not have tried the kickstart codes when I tried it on my 500 gig drive it just unpaired my tivo remote, honestly you would have been better off,if you ever had tivo desktop plus using that on any computer even a Mac if possible and tried backing up your recordings,even if you could only get one recording at a time I hope you did not go to guided setup if you did you are royally screwed the other option is if you still have any sort of computer is to download tivo py or python it is totally free, if you could even get it to show up on your device list and hope you can get one recording at a time, although the recording dates are not accurate, if you ever transfered those recordings to another tivo and then back again, then honestly I would just get a 3tb western digital red 3tb drive from microcenters website if you live here in the us like me they carry in stock the efrx models which are hard to find, and they only cost 109 dollars. But not sure, if they will run out of stock soon. Then have ggseiki send you a 3tb image for your model series 4, which i think you said was an xl model, and he will instruct you on downloading and using dvr barz software which i believed he developed, either way do not give up hope. Yet but the lesson here, is be a little unconventional, and nutty like me with making multiple copies of your original hard drive and backing up your recordings to a computer even if you end up having 7 different drives with recordings like me, and tivo online to transfer your recordings,if you have other tivo devices forget it that is not working correctly either. Anyway i am still working on restoring my recordings to my original drive and I just figured out if the seperator shows up try switching back and forth in tivo desktop plus between bonjour and the beacon network settings to interact with your tivo, now if you don't currently have a working computer, maybe if you have a friend or family member with a working laptop maybe they will lend you their laptop, because if i could somehow I would see i could try and get your recordings out with my computer, but unless you live in Pennsylvania near the Philadelphia area it would be impossible.


----------



## gteague

years ago i would have been all over this. i had the python program and toast and i might even have downloaded all my recordings at one point as it's definitely something i would have done. but my move out of dfw scattered all my hard drives around and although i have a dock which accepts sata and a sata->lightning interface to get my ssd drive data into my mac, i'd have to do some real digging to find all those drives.


----------



## gabrielstern

gteague said:


> years ago i would have been all over this. i had the python program and toast and i might even have downloaded all my recordings at one point as it's definitely something i would have done. but my move out of dfw scattered all my hard drives around and although i have a dock which accepts sata and a sata->lightning interface to get my ssd drive data into my mac, i'd have to do some real digging to find all those drives.


Understand I for the first time since 2001 am using a desktop I built myself, now my frustration is with deploying the programs i backed up in tivo desktop back and restoring the programs on several of the recordings the seperator tag is showing up when they are not on the other drives, and tivo online for transfering recordings between devices is not working properly, so now i am just going to transfer a few of the programs, where the seperator tag on the program info is not there onto my original hard drive and call tivo technical support and tell them they need to fix the problem with tivo online so the recordings can be transfered between my bolt and my romio and transfered completely and not stopping at 24 minutes on every recording that will transfer and most of the ones I have iniated will not even go to the to do list, my other 2 tivos have been upgraded to the hydra platform which looks great but has lots of glitches and yes I have tivo + on the devices because it comes for free in the hydra platform, but on that platform. You can no longer back up recordings,or transfer them back from a computer. Thats why my tivo series 4 premier has been essential as I can transfer recordings directly to that dvr and now thanks to the combination of tivo desktop plus and tivo python which just came about a year ago, I think, I can transfer or deploy the recordings back to the premier but if I want to then send recordings out of the premier to the other 2 tivos tivo online needs to work properly, i just want to be done with this process concerning my original drive so, I can move onto getting all the extra recordings between 3 different drives from the premier into my computer, and then finnaly get to using my 4tb green drive again and getting the extra recordings into my computer and making sure the original recordings that were on the 500 gig drive are back on that drive, and then finnaly using mffs 3.2 tools copy and expand that drive to a 4tb red drive, so it uses the full 4tb of space instead of maxing out at 2.45 tbs of space.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Understand I for the first time since 2001 am using a desktop I built myself, now my frustration is with deploying the programs i backed up in tivo desktop back and restoring the programs on several of the recordings the seperator tag is showing up when they are not on the other drives, and tivo online for transfering recordings between devices is not working properly, so now i am just going to transfer a few of the programs, where the seperator tag on the program info is not there onto my original hard drive and call tivo technical support and tell them they need to fix the problem with tivo online so the recordings can be transfered between my bolt and my romio and transfered completely and not stopping at 24 minutes on every recording that will transfer and most of the ones I have iniated will not even go to the to do list, my other 2 tivos have been upgraded to the hydra platform which looks great but has lots of glitches and yes I have tivo + on the devices because it comes for free in the hydra platform, but on that platform. You can no longer back up recordings,or transfer them back from a computer. Thats why my tivo series 4 premier has been essential as I can transfer recordings directly to that dvr and now thanks to the combination of tivo desktop plus and tivo python which just came about a year ago, I think, I can transfer or deploy the recordings back to the premier but if I want to then send recordings out of the premier to the other 2 tivos tivo online needs to work properly, i just want to be done with this process concerning my original drive so, I can move onto getting all the extra recordings between 3 different drives from the premier into my computer, and then finnaly get to using my 4tb green drive again and getting the extra recordings into my computer and making sure the original recordings that were on the 500 gig drive are back on that drive, and then finnaly using mffs 3.2 tools copy and expand that drive to a 4tb red drive, so it uses the full 4tb of space instead of maxing out at 2.45 tbs of space.


Years ago i was all over things like this but then my laptop crashed last year, and in the case of tivo, the issues we are facing that is making many of us mad, started around 2018 or around 6 months months, after rovi aquired tivo and moved headquarters from San Jose CA to about 20 minutes from where I live to a place called Devon PA or Pennsylvania near Philadelphia, and let me tell you rovi is more concerned with patents and copy protection and suing comcast,and collecting fees vs innovation and creativity, and unique features which is what many of us die hard fans loved about tivos, and let me tell you I loved the tivo community forum and I loved downloading the mffs reformator software in 2015 and reformatting a 6tb drive for my romio and then using the updated version 2 years later to affix another 6tb red drive on top of my brand new bolt, and then 6 months later things started going downhill, and I believe ggseiki developed the mffs reformator for romios and bolts, but i am not sure.


----------



## Nola111

@ggieseke I'd greatly appreciate if you could also send me the image. Same boat over here with a TiVo XL that has been unplugged for years.


----------



## ggieseke

Nola111 said:


> @ggieseke I'd greatly appreciate if you could also send me the image. Same boat over here with a TiVo XL that has been unplugged for years.


Sent.


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> @ggieseke I'd greatly appreciate if you could also send me the image. Same boat over here with a TiVo XL that has been unplugged for years.


Just a quick question that may help, does your series4 xl have any recordings you care about on it? Question number 2 is, do you have any other working tivo's? If any of these scenarios apply or you have backed up your recordings. I could also help you as I just went through this using ggseiki's images to restore my series 4, and restore all my recordings except one that was copyrighted, although it was very time consuming and in my case involved using my romio and creating another drive in my romio, and rolling back the software to pull recordings from a previosely expanded drive that was in my series 4 premier, and then reupgrading the software in my romio before putting the regular drive back in. In my case also I had to scrap my original 500 gig drive and replace it with a 1tb red drive, but i am in good shape now. I bring this up because their is a good chance the stock drive in addition to the software corruption may also have some sector wear and some fragmention, even if it has not been used for several years, tivo had a lot of junky stuff in their software especially from the time period of 2016 to 2019, that put more wear on the stock drives.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Just a quick question that may help, does your series4 xl have any recordings you care about on it? Question number 2 is, do you have any other working tivo's? If any of these scenarios apply or you have backed up your recordings. I could also help you as I just went through this using ggseiki's images to restore my series 4, and restore all my recordings except one that was copyrighted, although it was very time consuming and in my case involved using my romio and creating another drive in my romio, and rolling back the software to pull recordings from a previosely expanded drive that was in my series 4 premier, and then reupgrading the software in my romio before putting the regular drive back in. In my case also I had to scrap my original 500 gig drive and replace it with a 1tb red drive, but i am in good shape now. I bring this up because their is a good chance the stock drive in addition to the software corruption may also have some sector wear and some fragmention, even if it has not been used for several years, tivo had a lot of junky stuff in their software especially from the time period of 2016 to 2019, that put more wear on the stock drives.


Also ggseiki's images also realigns the sectors so thier is less wear on the drive vs the original stock image from tivo.


----------



## Nola111

gabrielstern said:


> Also ggseiki's images also realigns the sectors so thier is less wear on the drive vs the original stock image from tivo.


Hi Gabriel,

Thanks for your post. I do NOT care about losing my existing recordings, and DO have another TiVo at my disposal. I am actually sitting here at my computer about to run DvrBARS with the image ggseiki sent. Should I take a different approach, based on my answers to your questions?


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> Hi Gabriel,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I do NOT care about losing my existing recordings, and DO have another TiVo at my disposal. I am actually sitting here at my computer about to run DvrBARS with the image ggseiki sent. Should I take a different approach, based on my answers to your questions?


The only thing I would recommend is replacing the hard drive with a western digital red 1tb hard drive model efrx not eFax model, i believe the xl dvrs came with 1tb drives, do not get any other model or brand name hard drives, otherwise follow ggseiki's instructions to a tee, also do not forget to label and save his image he sent you. Either way do not rush also do not forget if you do decide to use your stock hard drive to download, western digital lifeguard utility and run a full erase before proceeding with ggseiki's instructions, either way you will be okay. Also do not let windows format or assign a drive letter to that drive.


----------



## Nola111

gabrielstern said:


> The only thing I would recommend is replacing the hard drive with a western digital red 1tb hard drive model efrx not eFax model, i believe the xl dvrs came with 1tb drives, do not get any other model or brand name hard drives, otherwise follow ggseiki's instructions to a tee, also do not forget to label and save his image he sent you. Either way do not rush also do not forget if you do decide to use your stock hard drive to download, western digital lifeguard utility and run a full erase before proceeding with ggseiki's instructions, either way you will be okay. Also do not let windows format or assign a drive letter to that drive.


Hi Gabriel,

Thanks again for that advice. Because time is of the essence, I am going to use my existing drive. Plus, I have a Lifetime Subscription associated with it, so don't I _have_ to use the existing drive to keep that lifetime subscription?


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> The only thing I would recommend is replacing the hard drive with a western digital red 1tb hard drive model efrx not eFax model, i believe the xl dvrs came with 1tb drives, do not get any other model or brand name hard drives, otherwise follow ggseiki's instructions to a tee, also do not forget to label and save his image he sent you. Either way do not rush also do not forget if you do decide to use your stock hard drive to download, western digital lifeguard utility and run a full erase before proceeding with ggseiki's instructions, either way you will be okay. Also do not let windows format or assign a drive letter to that drive.


Also ggseiki has images for a 3tb and 4tb drive if you ever wanted to go bigger, otherwise my recommendation moving forward is to use tivo desktop plus if you have it and to download tivo py, from that forum so if you ever want to transfer recordiings back to that dvr you can. Finnaly stay away from any tivo such as the edge dvr or bolt vox models, if you ever decide to get another tivo, romios or good or the non vox first generation bolts. The reason I say this is they come preloaded with the hydra platform and can not be reverted back to the classic platform we are all familiar with.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Also ggseiki has images for a 3tb and 4tb drive if you ever wanted to go bigger, otherwise my recommendation moving forward is to use tivo desktop plus if you have it and to download tivo py, from that forum so if you ever want to transfer recordiings back to that dvr you can. Finnaly stay away from any tivo such as the edge dvr or bolt vox models, if you ever decide to get another tivo, romios or good or the non vox first generation bolts. The reason I say this is they come preloaded with the hydra platform and can not be reverted back to the classic platform we are all familiar with.


You do not, I have lifetime subscriptions on 3 tivos my premier, my romio,and my bolt, and I have not used my stock hard drive in my romio since 2015, my bolt also i have a much bigger drive in it. Also tivo no longer offers support on any of the series 4 and older dvrs, thats why it got stuck in the first place, in my case my recordings got preserved because I had not used the stock hard drive in it for almost 5 years.


----------



## Nola111

@gabrielstern So then if I'm able to fully erase the drive first, how is my lifetime subscription associated with my box??


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You do not, I have lifetime subscriptions on 3 tivos my premier, my romio,and my bolt, and I have not used my stock hard drive in my romio since 2015, my bolt also i have a much bigger drive in it. Also tivo no longer offers support on any of the series 4 and older dvrs, thats why it got stuck in the first place, in my case my recordings got preserved because I had not used the stock hard drive in it for almost 5 years.


Also tivo technical support is useless the tivo community forum has way more knowledgeable people in it then tivo technical support. But my best advice is go with a new 1tb red efrx model since green drives are not made anymore. It will make the process a lot smoother and easier, and less time consuming as far as restoring an image.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Also tivo technical support is useless the tivo community forum has way more knowledgeable people in it then tivo technical support. But my best advice is go with a new 1tb red efrx model since green drives are not made anymore. It will make the process a lot smoother and easier, and less time consuming as far as restoring an image.


It is based off of the motherboard, I believe once you do restore the image and put the drive back in it is going to treat it like a factory fresh tivo and you will have to repeat guided set up, and the go through clear and delete everything, after coming out of guided setup, and then repeat guided setup 1 more time to tie the hard drive to the motherboard, then check the system information screen to make sure the tivo lifetime subscriptions service number is there, either way follow ggseiki's instructions down to every detail so you do not lose recordings again 6 month later


----------



## Nola111

gabrielstern said:


> follow ggseiki's instructions down to every detail so you do not lose recordings again 6 month later


I can't thank you enough for your help. One last question, can you please direct me to ggseiki's instructions that you refer to? I have browsed this forum looking for them, but I don't see them?


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> It is based off of the motherboard, I believe once you do restore the image and put the drive back in it is going to treat it like a factory fresh tivo and you will have to repeat guided set up, and the go through clear and delete everything, after coming out of guided setup, and then repeat guided setup 1 more time to tie the hard drive to the motherboard, then check the system information screen to make sure the tivo lifetime subscriptions service number is there, either way follow ggseiki's instructions down to every detail so you do not lose recordings again 6 month later


Hopefully that explains more fully why you can use a different drive then the one your tivo came with. Tivo also use to have on their website factory images for the series 4 and older tivos for if a hard drive failed, but they took those images down.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Hopefully that explains more fully why you can use a different drive then the one your tivo came with. Tivo also use to have on their website factory images for the series 4 and older tivos for if a hard drive failed, but they took those images down.


Send him a reply if you like under the image sent section or I can guide you through it, if you like.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Send him a reply if you like under the image sent section or I can guide you through it, if you like.


Did you download the dvr barz software yet


----------



## Nola111

gabrielstern said:


> Did you download the dvr barz software yet


Yes, it's downloaded and I have it running on my Windows 10 computer. I have the TiVo hard drive connected to my computer via USB. DVRBars recognizes the drive but when I try to do a Quick Restore with the image, I get an error window that just says "Write" with a red X. Is this because I have to use the WD tool to erase the drive first? I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Nola111

I am at the ready to erase the drive but I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything... you've said three times now to follow ggsieke's instructions to a tee, but I don't see these detailed instructions anywhere. All I see are the instructions in the first post of the DVRBars thread. Is there something more I need to know to not "lose my recorded shows again in 6 months?" Just curious what these detailed instructions of ggsieke's are comprised of....


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> Yes, it's downloaded and I have it running on my Windows 10 computer. I have the TiVo hard drive connected to my computer via USB. DVRBars recognizes the drive but when I try to do a Quick Restore with the image, I get an error window that just says "Write" with a red X. Is this because I have to use the WD tool to erase the drive first? I haven't done that yet.


Yes do you have the western digital life guard utilities downloaded yet if not download that now. Then once it is downloaded open it up look for the western digital 1tb drive then select it, then right click once the drive is selected and select drive erase then select full erase, this process might take 2 or 3hrs to complete.


----------



## Nola111

Thank you. Is there any particular reason not to use Quick Erase?


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Yes do you have the western digital life guard utilities downloaded yet if not download that now. Then once it is downloaded open it up look for the western digital 1tb drive then select it, then right click once the drive is selected and select drive erase then select full erase, this process might take 2 or 3hrs to complete.


After that you will need to open up dvr barz.
Select the restore option and select full restore and then it should be either the image or drive selection next if it is the image. Then next you will need to go find the downloads section and select the image and choose extract too and select a folder to extract the image too. After that is done dvr barz should ask you to select a target drive, once that happens look for the western digatal 1tb drive with the model number and select that as your target drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> After that you will need to open up dvr barz.
> Select the restore option and select full restore and then it should be either the image or drive selection next if it is the image. Then next you will need to go find the downloads section and select the image and choose extract too and select a folder to extract the image too. After that is done dvr barz should ask you to select a target drive, once that happens look for the western digatal 1tb drive with the model number and select that as your target drive.


I also kept getting errors the first time I did it on my original 500 gig drive, and after I put it back in my tivo and went through the process, and then started restoring my recordings to it a couple would not transfer back to my tivo, so I ended up using a software program called jmfs revision 4 copying that drive to a new 1tb red drive since that programs also can expand and supersize the sectors up to 2 and a half terabytes. Then on the 1tb drive running it through the clear and delete everything cycle and repeating guided setup, and then all my recordings successfully transfered. Thats why I am suggesting if you need to in case their is fragmention on your original hard drive replacing it.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I also kept getting errors the first time I did it on my original 500 gig drive, and after I put it back in my tivo and went through the process, and then started restoring my recordings to it a couple would not transfer back to my tivo, so I ended up using a software program called jmfs revision 4 copying that drive to a new 1tb red drive since that programs also can expand and supersize the sectors up to 2 and a half terabytes. Then on the 1tb drive running it through the clear and delete everything cycle and repeating guided setup, and then all my recordings successfully transfered. Thats why I am suggesting if you need to in case their is fragmention on your original hard drive replacing it.


Yes all the sectors need to be wiped so once the image is restored it is a clean as possible image on the drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Yes all the sectors need to be wiped so once the image is restored it is a clean as possible image on the drive.


And just in case you do decide to scrap the stock drive in case their is fragmentation or it runs slowly i can direct you where to find a suitable replacement if you live in the US like me. Suitable replacements are not that expensive i got my 1tb red drive for 72 dollars after tax


----------



## Nola111

Thanks so much for all your help so far. I am doing a Full Erase on the stock 1TB drive now with the WD Tool. As you mentioned, it looks like this will take a few hours.

So once that's done, I open DVRBars, click Restore, click Full Restore, point to the .vhd image file, and select the newly erased target drive. Assuming no error messages, once that's done, I'm ready to put the drive back in my TiVo? (I will determine after this run if I need to get a new drive).


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> Thanks so much for all your help so far. I am doing a Full Erase on the stock 1TB drive now with the WD Tool. As you mentioned, it looks like this will take a few hours.
> 
> So once that's done, I open DVRBars, click Restore, click Full Restore, point to the .vhd image file, and select the newly erased target drive. Assuming no error messages, once that's done, I'm ready to put the drive back in my TiVo? (I will determine after this run if I need to get a new drive).


Correct then follow the let it run through guided set up then once complete, go through clear and delete everything then repeat guided set up, also do not forget to save the image, in case, a hard drive replacement is necessary remember nothing is worse than having a head fail on a hard drive and it is very possible especially on a drive that old.


----------



## Nola111

gabrielstern said:


> Correct then follow the let it run through guided set up then once complete, go through clear and delete everything then repeat guided set up, also do not forget to save the image, in case, a hard drive replacement is necessary remember nothing is worse than having a head fail on a hard drive and it is very possible especially on a drive that old.


Thanks again for all your help. So I'm not going to have to get into the Linux stuff that is outlined in this post Rebuild Premiere Hard Drive from Scratch starting with step 8?


----------



## ggieseke

Nola111 said:


> So once that's done, I open DVRBars, click Restore, click Full Restore, point to the .vhd image file, and select the newly erased target drive.


You can use the Quick Restore mode since you already erased the drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> Thanks again for all your help. So I'm not going to have to get into the Linux stuff that is outlined in this post Rebuild Premiere Hard Drive from Scratch starting with step 8?


You should not have to if you remember to save the image ggseiki sent you then if you do need to get a replacement 1tb drive which i recomend then you would just need to go though the steps I outlined in restoring an image using dvr barz, and the other steps after that. That is just more guidance and might have been guidance from when tivo still had the factory images on their website, trust me tge steps I provided is the exact same steps ggseiki provided me 2 weeks, and if you follow the steps it should work.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You should not have to if you remember to save the image ggseiki sent you then if you do need to get a replacement 1tb drive which i recomend then you would just need to go though the steps I outlined in restoring an image using dvr barz, and the other steps after that. That is just more guidance and might have been guidance from when tivo still had the factory images on their website, trust me tge steps I provided is the exact same steps ggseiki provided me 2 weeks, and if you follow the steps it should work.


I also myself got ggseiki to send me a 3tb, and 4tb image for my series 4 and I have saved them, all and kept them, this friday I just did an image to a 3tb drive and then went through a 14 hr process of restoring recordings to my new 3tb red drive, i just had to replace my 500 gig original drive with a 1tb, because 500 gig red desktop drives are not made anymore, and that is just a source drive for my original recordings, I also created in my romio using an extra brand new red 3tb drive a drive of those same recordings, that i had pulled from an older 3tb drive i was using in my premier until a month ago, in that case the recordings were good but the software was corrupted, thats why i also said ggseiki's images are better than the original images, because using a program called mffs tools 3.2 he was able to create them himself, i guess from other tivos he had, and then clean them up so they do not cause as much sector wear on the drives,while also having all the software updates in them for the series 4 tivos.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I also myself got ggseiki to send me a 3tb, and 4tb image for my series 4 and I have saved them, all and kept them, this friday I just did an image to a 3tb drive and then went through a 14 hr process of restoring recordings to my new 3tb red drive, i just had to replace my 500 gig original drive with a 1tb, because 500 gig red desktop drives are not made anymore, and that is just a source drive for my original recordings, I also created in my romio using an extra brand new red 3tb drive a drive of those same recordings, that i had pulled from an older 3tb drive i was using in my premier until a month ago, in that case the recordings were good but the software was corrupted, thats why i also said ggseiki's images are better than the original images, because using a program called mffs tools 3.2 he was able to create them himself, i guess from other tivos he had, and then clean them up so they do not cause as much sector wear on the drives,while also having all the software updates in them for the series 4 tivos.


In my case it was really complicated because I had drives that were copied 2 times from my original hard drive, once in 2015 and once last year, but by then the original software had started to become corrupted without me realizing it at the time. So the this year I went to copy it again so I could get extra recordings out of my other 2 tivos, and when I put my new red 3tb drive in the device it got stuck in guided setup and would not come out of it, so that's when I put the original hard drive in to trouble shoot the issue and it would keep restarting every 10 minutes, i ended up having to use my last drive i had used and then copying it to my red 3tb drive instead, and that is what allowed me to rebuild 2 different drives for my series 4.


----------



## Nola111

HI @gabrielstern - thank you again for all your advice. The erasure of the hard drive took 8 hours so I let that run overnight. Now I'm stuck again as I'm still getting that Write error in DVRBars. I've posted about it in the DVRBars thread and ggieseke said it means that something else in Windows besides DVRBars is accessing the disk. I have no other applications open so I can't understand what it can be. I've posted back on that thread and waiting to hear back from him. Let me know if you ran into this particular error during your process. Thanks.


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> HI @gabrielstern - thank you again for all your advice. The erasure of the hard drive took 8 hours so I let that run overnight. Now I'm stuck again as I'm still getting that Write error in DVRBars. I've posted about it in the DVRBars thread and ggieseke said it means that something else in Windows besides DVRBars is accessing the disk. I have no other applications open so I can't understand what it can be. I've posted back on that thread and waiting to hear back from him. Let me know if you ran into this particular error during your process. Thanks.


I did run into that error a couple of times try switching the image file from vhd to all files also if it took 8hrs to erase the disk your hard drive might be worn like i was trying to mention to you. Also you may want to try extract the file to a folder and naming the folder tivo xl, in my case for each image ,I stored for example I named my 500 gig stock image tivo premier 500 gig image, and for my 3tb image file I named the file folder tivo premier 3tb image file,


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I did run into that error a couple of times try switching the image file from vhd to all files also if it took 8hrs to erase the disk your hard drive might be worn like i was trying to mention to you. Also you may want to try extract the file to a folder and naming the folder tivo xl, in my case for each image ,I stored for example I named my 500 gig stock image tivo premier 500 gig image, and for my 3tb image file I named the file folder tivo premier 3tb image file,


Is your USB ports 2.0 or 3.0 and how old is your computer. If it is a computer that is 10 years old that would explain possibly why it took so long, meanwhile you should reopen the western digital lifeguard program and run a drive integrity test on the tivo drive, and just so you know the stock drives in the series 4 and romios were western digital green drives that were called avds, and they as well as the green drives are no longer made, and they had a feature in them called intelipower, which would slow the spin speed down when not in use, the newer green drives before they were discontinued in late 2016 early 2017 were better drives than the avds drives and came with a 64mb cache rate. It might sound like useless information but it is not so the proper replacement hard drives for the series 4 and romios are now western digital red drives that are the efrx series, as they also have 64mb cache rates and use intelipower, as for your tivo never get any other type of drive or brand including the black series or purple or blue series if it is western digital, and do not ever put any other brand of hard drive in it including seagate drives, and do not ever put a drive in a tivo that runs always at 7200 rpms or greater, and stay away from the western digital red drives model series efax.


----------



## ggieseke

Purple drives are fine. That's what Weaknees sells.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Is your USB ports 2.0 or 3.0 and how old is your computer. If it is a computer that is 10 years old that would explain possibly why it took so long, meanwhile you should reopen the western digital lifeguard program and run a drive integrity test on the tivo drive, and just so you know the stock drives in the series 4 and romios were western digital green drives that were called avds, and they as well as the green drives are no longer made, and they had a feature in them called intelipower, which would slow the spin speed down when not in use, the newer green drives before they were discontinued in late 2016 early 2017 were better drives than the avds drives and came with a 64mb cache rate. It might sound like useless information but it is not so the proper replacement hard drives for the series 4 and romios are now western digital red drives that are the efrx series, as they also have 64mb cache rates and use intelipower, as for your tivo never get any other type of drive or brand including the black series or purple or blue series if it is western digital, and do not ever put any other brand of hard drive in it including seagate drives, and do not ever put a drive in a tivo that runs always at 7200 rpms or greater, and stay away from the western digital red drives model series efax.


If it turns out you do need a new hard drive i know a place where you can order online the proper replacent drive for your tivo as i believe it is a 1tb drive that came in the xl series 4s, and that would cost around 72 dollars after tax.


----------



## Nola111

@gabrielstern the hard drive is fine and is passing all tests. I'm not concerned with how long the erasure took, I was just highlighting it. The enclosure I'm using is USB 2.0 which probably explains it. The computer I'm using is only a year old.

I just need to get past this Write error now...


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> Purple drives are fine. That's what Weaknees sells.


 Purple drives i am a little hesitant about do they have intelipower also? I am also a little hesitant about weaknees. microcenter.com sells the red model efrx drives, and a 1tb is around 72 us dollars after tax. a 3tb is around 110 us dollars after tax, but i am not sure if they ship oversees,but a good place to get for now those specific model red drives if you live in the United states.


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> @gabrielstern the hard drive is fine and is passing all tests. I'm not concerned with how long the erasure took, I was just highlighting it. The enclosure I'm using is USB 2.0 which probably explains it. The computer I'm using is only a year old.
> 
> I just need to get past this Write error now...[/QStates.
> 
> Good news, now make sure when you do get to the select target drive screen not too select the Microsoft virtaul disk as your target drive, and make sure the western digital model number 1tb drive shows from the list. It took me around 5 times the first time i did it on my my now discarded original tivo drive and lots of experimentation, with closing down the dvr barz program and then reopening it and renaming the actual image file before I was finnaly able to restore the image file. But now for me everything runs smoothly with dvr barz.


----------



## gabrielstern

I believe this is because ggseiki who developed this program put lots of safeguards in to prevent the accidental erasing of other hard drives that might be attached to the computer. he can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> I believe this is because ggseiki who developed this program put lots of safeguards in to prevent the accidental erasing of other hard drives that might be attached to the computer. he can correct me if I am wrong.


I believe he spells it ggieseke

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> I believe he spells it ggieseke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Sorry sometimes I mess up with spelling


----------



## Nola111

@gabrielstern I have everything up and running successfully with the new image. Thanks for all your advice and help.


----------



## gabrielstern

Nola111 said:


> @gabrielstern I have everything up and running successfully with the new image. Thanks for all your advice and help.


Your welcome.


----------



## ferjy Fangle

I appear to be experiencing the Guided Setup Loop Issue with a TiVo Premiere XL Series4 - Model: 748000 that was pulled out of storage. Could someone send me a link for the image? Thank you in advance.


----------



## lprimak

Please let me know when you are done downloading...
I will PM you the link shortly. It's a lot of space I'll deleted it when you are done with it
There are two files, the backup-2020-04-20.vhd file is that I would try first.
If that doesn't work try the other one. This one has the latest updates and will get past the loop.



ferjy Fangle said:


> I appear to be experiencing the Guided Setup Loop Issue with a TiVo Premiere XL Series4 - Model: 748000 that was pulled out of storage. Could someone send me a link for the image? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kpeters59

KickStart 57 (KS57) has been known to recover a Premiere from this issue.

-KP


----------



## gabrielstern

kpeters59 said:


> KickStart 57 (KS57) has been known to recover a Premiere from this issue.
> 
> -KP


In the past it worked, but this issue has to do with tivo turning off the software update servers. Hence if the tivo series 4 or older model has not been used, or the stock hard drive has not been used in more than 1 or 2 years then it gets stuck in guided setup. If their are any recordings on the tivo they also will be lost in most cases that tivo will not be able to connect to other tivos. So the only solution is to reimage the stock hard drive, or purchase a new one and image that drive, which might then allow the ability to recover the recordings from data recovery place,but that can be expensive and in most cases is not worth it to most people. The lesson here is to transfer your recordings to other tivos, if you have them or use tivo desktop or tivo py to back up your recordings before you stop using a tivo or put it in storage for a period longer than a month.


----------



## ferjy Fangle

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## gabrielstern

ferjy Fangle said:


> Thanks to all for the info.


 Your welcome. I discovered the problem around 4 months ago, when I plugged back in my original 500 gig drive in my series 4 premier and that was stuck in guided setup, but because, I had copied it 2 or 3 times previosely and expanded it. I did not lose any recordings. I had to reimage the 500 gig drive, just to get the software on it, and then I had to using jmmfs just copy and expand the software to a 1 tb red drive, as the 500 gig drive had to much sector wear, then once I had the 1tb drive software up, then I had to run it through a clear and delete cycle, and now things are working properly. I now have a proper replacement for my original hard drive or source drive, but I am currently using a 3tb hard drive in my series 4, but I am about to temporarily use a 4tb image on one of my hard drives and finish pulling recordings from my romio, then put my romios original hard drive in and perform the rollback from hydra procedure, then stick my 6tb back in and see if the recordings are their, but just in case they are not thats why I have to back them up. I am glad my long detailed reply was helpful.


----------



## lprimak

ferjy Fangle said:


> Thanks to all for the info.


Did my images help?


----------



## RUSHMAN

All, so I am in the same boat here. TiVo Premier Series 4, 500gb, TCD750500. My HD died. I still have the original TiVo Drive which I then used to re-image to a 2TB drive (WD20EURS Green). Now in the guided setup loop. Software version on the drive is 20.2.2.1-01-2-750. My guess is that it's too old and won't accept the updates via download. Can anyone point me to where I can find a base image for a more recent version and try to salvage my TiVo w/ Lifetime? Thanks!


----------



## gabrielstern

RUSHMAN said:


> All, so I am in the same boat here. TiVo Premier Series 4, 500gb, TCD750500. My HD died. I still have the original TiVo Drive which I then used to re-image to a 2TB drive (WD20EURS Green). Now in the guided setup loop. Software version on the drive is 20.2.2.1-01-2-750. My guess is that it's too old and won't accept the updates via download. Can anyone point me to where I can find a base image for a more recent version and try to salvage my TiVo w/ Lifetime? Thanks!


Are there any recordings on the original 500 gig drive you care about? or is the premier 1 you purchased refurbished from a place like Amazon,


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Are there any recordings on the original 500 gig drive you care about? or is the premier 1 you purchased refurbished from a place like Amazon,


Either way I do have a 500 gig image just wondering if I register for drop box, if it costs anything or if their is another site or system or method so I can upload the zip file so you can have a fresh 500 gig image, you will then need to use a program like mffs. Tools 3.2 to copy over the image to your 2tb drive, or whatever program you used the first time. Also before you copy you need to completely erase both the original hard drive and the 2tb drive and use dvr barz, and then after image is copied run the 2tb drive through guided set up again, and then through the clear and delete everything cycle again. So the drive gets tied to the motherboard.


----------



## RUSHMAN

gabrielstern said:


> Either way I do have a 500 gig image just wondering if I register for drop box, if it costs anything or if their is another site or system or method so I can upload the zip file so you can have a fresh 500 gig image, you will then need to use a program like mffs. Tools 3.2 to copy over the image to your 2tb drive, or whatever program you used the first time. Also before you copy you need to completely erase both the original hard drive and the 2tb drive and use dvr barz, and then after image is copied run the 2tb drive through guided set up again, and then through the clear and delete everything cycle again. So the drive gets tied to the motherboard.


I am not using the 500GB original drive. I used it to re-image a 2TB drive I had laying around. I would be looking to use the 2TB drive, not the 500. If can use MFStools to use the newer 500gb image and expand as I did with the original drive, thats fine. I have a full DB account as well, could provide you a link to load to my Dropbox if that helps


----------



## gabrielstern

RUSHMAN said:


> I am not using the 500GB original drive. I used it to re-image a 2TB drive I had laying around. I would be looking to use the 2TB drive, not the 500. If can use MFStools to use the newer 500gb image and expand as I did with the original drive, thats fine. I have a full DB account as well, could provide you a link to load to my Dropbox if that helps


That would be very helpful with the drop box link, and yes I understand the 500 gig is not the drive you normally use, as in my premier I have not used my original drive in years, except to make copies, but I scraped that due to sector wear, and my original source drive is a 1tb red drive now, but I do not use it, I use a 3tb drive now, and temporarily a 4 tb drive which is to get some recordings out of my romio so I don't lose recordings when I roll that device back from hydra, back to the good old classic platform we are all familiar with. Romios are good because you can create multiple hard drives to back up recordings from different tivos such as the series 4 or even bolts, without having to go through things like reimaging in case of a hard drive failure.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> That would be very helpful with the drop box link, and yes I understand the 500 gig is not the drive you normally use, as in my premier I have not used my original drive in years, except to make copies, but I scraped that due to sector wear, and my original source drive is a 1tb red drive now, but I do not use it, I use a 3tb drive now, and temporarily a 4 tb drive which is to get some recordings out of my romio so I don't lose recordings when I roll that device back from hydra, back to the good old classic platform we are all familiar with. Romios are good because you can create multiple hard drives to back up recordings from different tivos such as the series 4 or even bolts, without having to go through things like reimaging in case of a hard drive failure.


If you provide me with the drop box link I will upload my 500 gig fresh image as my other 2 images are 2 big for you to use unless you have a 3tb drive you want to use such as a green or red drive. Or a 4tb drive, otherwise after you completely wipe both the 500 gig drive and the 2tb you will need to restore first using dvr barz the image to the 500 gig drive, and then copy using the method you used before to copy to the 2tb, drive and then go through rest of the steps I outlined to tie the hard drive to the motherboard.


----------



## Kerrits

I am also in a setup loop with Tivo 746320 that was in storage. Can you send me the most up-to-date hard drive image to get out of the set up loop. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Kerrits said:


> I am also in a setup loop with Tivo 746320 that was in storage. Can you send me the most up-to-date hard drive image to get out of the set up loop. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## APD

Another TCD746320 pulled out of storage and stuck in a setup loop. Could someone provide a current image? Many thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

APD said:


> Another TCD746320 pulled out of storage and stuck in a setup loop. Could someone provide a current image? Many thanks.


Sent.


----------



## anesthes

Hi folks!

I also have a series 4 that I unboxed after being stored for several years and it's in the guided setup loop.

It has lifetime to you a service so I'd like to get this functioning again. TCD758250

Can someone send me an updated image to help me out?

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

anesthes said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I also have a series 4 that I unboxed after being stored for several years and it's in the guided setup loop.
> 
> It has lifetime to you a service so I'd like to get this functioning again. TCD758250
> 
> Can someone send me an updated image to help me out?
> 
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## jimsgolfin

Another TCD746320 lifetime pulled out of storage and stuck in a setup loop. Could someone provide a current image? Much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

jimsgolfin said:


> Another TCD746320 lifetime pulled out of storage and stuck in a setup loop. Could someone provide a current image? Much appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## Johnnyr0x

I have a TCD746320 with a lifetime subscription that I just pulled out of storage. It's stuck in a setup loop. Glad this thread's still alive. @ggieseke could I get a current image as well?

Many thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

Johnnyr0x said:


> I have a TCD746320 with a lifetime subscription that I just pulled out of storage. It's stuck in a setup loop. Glad this thread's still alive. @ggieseke could I get a current image as well?
> 
> Many thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Markmark1

Hi,
I have a TCD746320 with a lifetime subscription that I just pulled out of storage. It's stuck in a setup loop. Glad this thread's still alive. @ggieseke could I get a current image as well?

Many thanks!
Mark K.


----------



## ggieseke

Markmark1 said:


> Hi,
> I have a TCD746320 with a lifetime subscription that I just pulled out of storage. It's stuck in a setup loop. Glad this thread's still alive. @ggieseke could I get a current image as well?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Mark K.


Sent.


----------



## timlomga

TCD746320 Annual contract....Will not boot....Anyone have the 746320 image to rebuild the unit...


----------



## kpeters59

Kickstart 57 has been known to recover a Premiere from the Guided Setup loop.

-KP


----------



## ggieseke

timlomga said:


> TCD746320 Annual contract....Will not boot....Anyone have the 746320 image to rebuild the unit...


Sent.


----------



## sadrude

I reconnected 2 TiVos, both 758250s after 5-6 years. Both booted fine at first. One that was already already on my account correctly downloaded the software update to 20.7.4d.RC15 after couple of days and is working fine. 

But the other unit with software version 20.5.6XXX that was not transferred correctly to my account is now stuck in GS loop. After calling about the TiVo lifetime transfer issue and told by Cust support that the transfer will be completed in couple of hours and TiVo will update to latest software version. I did the Connection to TiVo service to initiate the software update but the TiVo restarted before loading the downloaded info. I later noticed that Connect to TiVo service was failing (downloading but restarting before Loading the info). Somehow, I made the mistake of initiating Guided Setup and it has been in the loop for last 5 days and naturally TiVo Tech support is of no help. I was hoping that once the ownership transfer is correctly completed, somehow the affected unit will come out of GS loop. But no such luck. Since one of my TiVo got the update, I believe TiVo update server is still working for Premieres.

I ran the KS54 and found that xxx/hda partition tests fine. But all the tests on xxx/hdb and xxx/hdc partitions are not starting and showing test Failed.

TiVo got stuck in Green Screen when I first ran the KS54. But after that I did not see Green Screen no matter what KS tests I ran. Now when I run KS57, the unit gets stuck with Green Screen first many a times and then TiVo restarts to GS.

There is only one recording on this TiVo which played fine when I first reconnected and played the recording.

I would appreciate if someone can comment on issues with TiVo service connection failure and KS tests mentioned above.

I would also like to have HDD image for 758250, hopefully with instructions for Win10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gabrielstern

sadrude said:


> I reconnected 2 TiVos, both 758250s after 5-6 years. Both booted fine at first. One that was already already on my account correctly downloaded the software update to 20.7.4d.RC15 after couple of days and is working fine.
> 
> But the other unit with software version 20.5.6XXX that was not transferred correctly to my account is now stuck in GS loop. After calling about the TiVo lifetime transfer issue and told by Cust support that the transfer will be completed in couple of hours and TiVo will update to latest software version. I did the Connection to TiVo service to initiate the software update but the TiVo restarted before loading the downloaded info. I later noticed that Connect to TiVo service was failing (downloading but restarting before Loading the info). Somehow, I made the mistake of initiating Guided Setup and it has been in the loop for last 5 days and naturally TiVo Tech support is of no help. I was hoping that once the ownership transfer is correctly completed, somehow the affected unit will come out of GS loop. But no such luck. Since one of my TiVo got the update, I believe TiVo update server is still working for Premieres.
> 
> I ran the KS54 and found that xxx/hda partition tests fine. But all the tests on xxx/hdb and xxx/hdc partitions are not starting and showing test Failed.
> 
> TiVo got stuck in Green Screen when I first ran the KS54. But after that I did not see Green Screen no matter what KS tests I ran. Now when I run KS57, the unit gets stuck with Green Screen first many a times and then TiVo restarts to GS.
> 
> There is only one recording on this TiVo which played fine when I first reconnected and played the recording.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can comment on issues with TiVo service connection failure and KS tests mentioned above.
> 
> I would also like to have HDD image for 758250, hopefully with instructions for Win10.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sounds like tivo earlier this year moved the software updates to another server.

Last year they completely turned off the severs for the series 4 which caused a lot of series 4 to need to be reimaged. Sounds like that issue has been corrected.

Have you tried on your one tivo checking the network settings in the guided setup menu.

I would check that for example

Is the tivo connected via moca or ethernet you may have to turn off the moca as that can become enabled or if it is connected via ethernet make sure moca is turned off in the guided setup screen.

One way to get that screen to pop up in guided setup is to disconnect the ethernet cable before powering the unit back on.

Then once the network connection screen pops up in guided setup.

Then reconnect the ethernet cable and choose the get dhcp automatically.

Them try seeing if it gets through the get software update screen you may have to repeat that 3 or 4 times.

Also on the network screen first choose turn off moca before reconnecting the ethernet cable.

Hope that helos.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Sounds like tivo earlier this year moved the software updates to another server.
> 
> Last year they completely turned off the severs for the series 4 which caused a lot of series 4 to need to be reimaged. Sounds like that issue has been corrected.
> 
> Have you tried on your one tivo checking the network settings in the guided setup menu.
> 
> I would check that for example
> 
> Is the tivo connected via moca or ethernet you may have to turn off the moca as that can become enabled or if it is connected via ethernet make sure moca is turned off in the guided setup screen.
> 
> One way to get that screen to pop up in guided setup is to disconnect the ethernet cable before powering the unit back on.
> 
> Then once the network connection screen pops up in guided setup.
> 
> Then reconnect the ethernet cable and choose the get dhcp automatically.
> 
> Them try seeing if it gets through the get software update screen you may have to repeat that 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Also on the network screen first choose turn off moca before reconnecting the ethernet cable.
> 
> Hope that helos.[/QUhelps.
> 
> If that does not work you should go to the dvr barz forum and download the dvr barz software. And from your working tivo which is the same model. Then connect that hard drive into your computer via USB.
> 
> And choose the full back up option.
> 
> But before doing that I recomend going to the tivo py forum and downloading that software.
> 
> And backing up all your recordings if there are any and then running a clear and delete everything, on that tivo.
> 
> Then proceeding to the dvr barz steps.
> 
> After that step is completed then you would need to download the western digital data life guard utilities and run a full drive erase on the tivo that is not working.
> 
> Then choose the restore image option. To restore the image you backed up
> 
> In dvr barz then after that is complete.
> 
> Then reconnect the hard drive to the tivo that is not working, go through guided setup then run a clear and delete everything to tie the image to the motherboard.
> 
> Then go through guided setup again and you should have a working tivo again.
> 
> I am recommending that since you said both are the same model tivo's.
> 
> With the same size hard drives.
> 
> But try the first steps I outlined first.
> 
> Then proceed to to the other steps.
> 
> I outlined if that does not work.
> 
> Since you have one tivo that is the same model that the image is good on.


----------



## jmbach

sadrude said:


> I reconnected 2 TiVos, both 758250s after 5-6 years. Both booted fine at first. One that was already already on my account correctly downloaded the software update to 20.7.4d.RC15 after couple of days and is working fine.
> 
> But the other unit with software version 20.5.6XXX that was not transferred correctly to my account is now stuck in GS loop. After calling about the TiVo lifetime transfer issue and told by Cust support that the transfer will be completed in couple of hours and TiVo will update to latest software version. I did the Connection to TiVo service to initiate the software update but the TiVo restarted before loading the downloaded info. I later noticed that Connect to TiVo service was failing (downloading but restarting before Loading the info). Somehow, I made the mistake of initiating Guided Setup and it has been in the loop for last 5 days and naturally TiVo Tech support is of no help. I was hoping that once the ownership transfer is correctly completed, somehow the affected unit will come out of GS loop. But no such luck. Since one of my TiVo got the update, I believe TiVo update server is still working for Premieres.
> 
> I ran the KS54 and found that xxx/hda partition tests fine. But all the tests on xxx/hdb and xxx/hdc partitions are not starting and showing test Failed.
> 
> TiVo got stuck in Green Screen when I first ran the KS54. But after that I did not see Green Screen no matter what KS tests I ran. Now when I run KS57, the unit gets stuck with Green Screen first many a times and then TiVo restarts to GS.
> 
> There is only one recording on this TiVo which played fine when I first reconnected and played the recording.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can comment on issues with TiVo service connection failure and KS tests mentioned above.
> 
> I would also like to have HDD image for 758250, hopefully with instructions for Win10.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Since both TiVos are the same, use DvrBARS to copy the good drive and then restore it to the non-working drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Since both TiVos are the same, use DvrBARS to copy the good drive and then restore it to the non-working drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks jm.

For summarizing part of what I suggested with the dvr barz software.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks jm.
> 
> For summarizing part of what I suggested with the dvr barz software.


Shorter is better.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> Shorter is better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yep but some don't know all the steps and with dvr barz it can get complicated.

And some don't know that you have to do a cd and e whenever you use an image that came from another motherboard.

Anyway I suggested the first step of unplugging the ethernet cable and waiting until the network connection screen pops up because I ran into the same issue on one of my series 4 drives a couple of months ago. And it worked.

It was something where the moca got turned in and enabled automatically.

So by getting the network connection screen to pop up in guided setup.

I first turned moca off then plugged the ethernet cable back in and selected get dhcp from the server automatically and then it went through guided setup smoothly.

It is something that started when tivo started doing updates again on te3.
And thank goodness.

For that it was a mess when they for a year had the servers off that enabled software updates for devices that sat for 5 years or more.


----------



## sadrude

gabrielstern said:


> Sounds like tivo earlier this year moved the software updates to another server.
> 
> Last year they completely turned off the severs for the series 4 which caused a lot of series 4 to need to be reimaged. Sounds like that issue has been corrected.
> 
> Have you tried on your one tivo checking the network settings in the guided setup menu.
> 
> I would check that for example
> 
> Is the tivo connected via moca or ethernet you may have to turn off the moca as that can become enabled or if it is connected via ethernet make sure moca is turned off in the guided setup screen.
> 
> One way to get that screen to pop up in guided setup is to disconnect the ethernet cable before powering the unit back on.
> 
> Then once the network connection screen pops up in guided setup.
> 
> Then reconnect the ethernet cable and choose the get dhcp automatically.
> 
> Them try seeing if it gets through the get software update screen you may have to repeat that 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Also on the network screen first choose turn off moca before reconnecting the ethernet cable.
> 
> Hope that helos.


----------



## sadrude

Thanks. All your suggestions were tried before I posted my first post.

Problem appears to be the HDD or the DVR itself. When GS starts everything appears normal until the Loading phase. After Disconnect, DVR just fails to load the downloaded info and DVR resets back to GS.

As mentioned in the first post, even before the GS loop mess, the loading was failing with the simple Connect to TiVo execution.


----------



## sadrude

jmbach said:


> Since both TiVos are the same, use DvrBARS to copy the good drive and then restore it to the non-working drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your suggestion.

Instead of removing HDD from my working TiVo to create new image, I would prefer to use a donation of working HDD image (for TiVo 758250) that many in this TiVo community have used and recovered their TiVos.

I removed the HDD from TiVo#1 (Software version 20.5.6xxx) with GS loop and installed it in the working Tivo#2 758250 with software version 20.7.4d.R15xxxx. The Tivo#2 booted with Ethernet connection into GS also. But unlike Tivo#1 where GS proceeded from Preparing to connect to Connect and Download, TiVo#2 stayed in Preparing to connect and stayed stuck for long time. Rebooted TiVo#2 with Ethernet to Wi-Fi adapter with no benefit and same result. TiVo#2 stayed stuck in Preparing to Connect phase.

I wonder if putting good HDD#2 from TiVo#2 into Tivo#1 will enable TiVo#1 to display Divorce and/or Clear and Delete menu. Since I don't want to loose the recordings in HDD#2, I don't even want to bother trying this.

Thanks.


----------



## gabrielstern

sadrude said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Instead of removing HDD from my working TiVo to create new image, I would prefer to use a donation of working HDD image (for TiVo 758250) that many in this TiVo community have used and recovered their TiVos.
> 
> I removed the HDD from TiVo#1 (Software version 20.5.6xxx) with GS loop and installed it in the working Tivo#2 758250 with software version 20.7.4d.R15xxxx. The Tivo#2 booted with Ethernet connection into GS also. But unlike Tivo#1 where GS proceeded from Preparing to connect to Connect and Download, TiVo#2 stayed in Preparing to connect and stayed stuck for long time. Rebooted TiVo#2 with Ethernet to Wi-Fi adapter with no benefit and same result. TiVo#2 stayed stuck in Preparing to Connect phase.
> 
> I wonder if putting good HDD#2 from TiVo#2 into Tivo#1 will enable TiVo#1 to display Divorce and/or Clear and Delete menu. Since I don't want to loose the recordings in HDD#2, I don't even want to bother trying this.
> 
> Thanks.


If the hard drive is bad then you need to replace it.

In the non working tivo.

But what you can do is to go to the mffs tools 3.2 forum and copy the drive from the working tivo, then install in the non working tivo. You mentioned you have a wifi adapter that might be bad. Have you tried connecting an ethernet cable to the non working tivo. Just to get it out of guided setup, you could move the non working tivo temporally to a spot where you can connect it with ethernet instead. Or you may want to try enabling moca on your working tivo.

And then connecting via moca on your non working tivo and removing the wifi adapter.

If that does not work then you need to get a new hard drive.

May I ask does your model have a 320 gig hard 500 gig, or the 1tb hard drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> If the hard drive is bad then you need to replace it.
> 
> In the non working tivo.
> 
> But what you can do is to go to the mffs tools 3.2 forum and copy the drive from the working tivo, then install in the non working tivo. You mentioned you have a wifi adapter that might be bad. Have you tried connecting an ethernet cable to the non working tivo. Just to get it out of guided setup, you could move the non working tivo temporally to a spot where you can connect it with ethernet instead. Or you may want to try enabling moca on your working tivo.
> 
> And then connecting via moca on your non working tivo and removing the wifi adapter.
> 
> If that does not work then you need to get a new hard drive.
> 
> May I ask does your model have a 320 gig hard 500 gig, or the 1tb hard drive.


If you still connect fix it after removing the wifi adapter.

Then proceed to purchasing a new western digital red or purple drive, you could upgrade to a 1tb 2tb. 3 tb or 4tb drive.

If you were going to a 1tb or 2 tb you could use jmfs to copy and expand and suoersize the new hard drive.

If you were to go with a 3tb or 4tb then you would need to use mffs tools 3.2 to copy and expand the drive from your working tivo.
Then once you install the copied drive in run the cd and e cycle to tie the copied drive to the motherboard.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jmbach

sadrude said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Instead of removing HDD from my working TiVo to create new image, I would prefer to use a donation of working HDD image (for TiVo 758250) that many in this TiVo community have used and recovered their TiVos.
> 
> I removed the HDD from TiVo#1 (Software version 20.5.6xxx) with GS loop and installed it in the working Tivo#2 758250 with software version 20.7.4d.R15xxxx. The Tivo#2 booted with Ethernet connection into GS also. But unlike Tivo#1 where GS proceeded from Preparing to connect to Connect and Download, TiVo#2 stayed in Preparing to connect and stayed stuck for long time. Rebooted TiVo#2 with Ethernet to Wi-Fi adapter with no benefit and same result. TiVo#2 stayed stuck in Preparing to Connect phase.
> 
> I wonder if putting good HDD#2 from TiVo#2 into Tivo#1 will enable TiVo#1 to display Divorce and/or Clear and Delete menu. Since I don't want to loose the recordings in HDD#2, I don't even want to bother trying this.
> 
> Thanks.


I would not put the working drive from TiVo #2 into any other machine than TiVo #2.

You could put TiVo #1 drive (old OS version) in TiVo #2 and upon booting run Kickstart 76543210 which will do a clear and delete everything which will marry the drive to TiVo #2. If TiVo #2 successfully updates the OS and boots up, you can then take that drive and put it back into TiVo #1.

You will have to do a clear and delete everything to marry the drive back to TiVo #1 after it boots up or run that Kickstart code again when it is booting.

Still would be easier using DvrBARS for this.

And I would, as somewhere in gabrielstern's lengthy posts has mentioned, make sure TiVo #1 drive is not bad. You can do this by running WD diagnostic on the drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> I would not put the working drive from TiVo #2 into any other machine than TiVo #2.
> 
> You could put TiVo #1 drive (old OS version) in TiVo #2 and upon booting run Kickstart 76543210 which will do a clear and delete everything which will marry the drive to TiVo #2. If TiVo #2 successfully updates the OS and boots up, you can then take that drive and put it back into TiVo #1.
> 
> You will have to do a clear and delete everything to marry the drive back to TiVo #1 after it boots up or run that Kickstart code again when it is booting.
> 
> Still would be easier using DvrBARS for this.
> 
> And I would, as somewhere in gabrielstern's lengthy posts has mentioned, make sure TiVo #1 drive is not bad. You can do this by running WD diagnostic on the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I would go the dvr barz route it is much simpler than mffs tools 3.2

And back up the full image from your working tivo to your computer and follow the steps I outlined in a earlier post even if a little lengthy.

If you follow those steps for using the dvr barz software with the full back up option that I outlined in a earlier post you will not lose any recordings or settings on the drive from your working tivo.

Then as jm Bach stated and I said you need to download the western digital lifegaurd utilities and first run a quick drive check on the drive from the non working tivo drive then run a full drive erase, then after that completes, then use dvr barz to restore the image you backed up from the working tivo.

And then as jm said put the drive back into the non working tivo make sure it connects to the servers.

And then do a cd and e to marry the drive back to the motherboard.

You will not lose any software updates in doing this.

Or any of the recordings or settings on the drive from the working tivo.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I would go the dvr barz route it is much simpler than mffs tools 3.2
> 
> And back up the full image from your working tivo to your computer and follow the steps I outlined in a earlier post even if a little lengthy.
> 
> If you follow those steps for using the dvr barz software with the full back up option that I outlined in a earlier post you will not lose any recordings or settings on the drive from your working tivo.
> 
> Then as jm Bach stated and I said you need to download the western digital lifegaurd utilities and first run a quick drive check on the drive from the non working tivo drive then run a full drive erase, then after that completes, then use dvr barz to restore the image you backed up from the working tivo.
> 
> And then as jm said put the drive back into the non working tivo make sure it connects to the servers.
> 
> And then do a cd and e to marry the drive back to the motherboard.
> 
> You will not lose any software updates in doing this.
> 
> Or any of the recordings or settings on the drive from the working tivo.


And that should get your non functioning tivo working again.


----------



## sadrude

jmbach said:


> I would not put the working drive from TiVo #2 into any other machine than TiVo #2.
> 
> You could put TiVo #1 drive (old OS version) in TiVo #2 and upon booting run Kickstart 76543210 which will do a clear and delete everything which will marry the drive to TiVo #2. If TiVo #2 successfully updates the OS and boots up, you can then take that drive and put it back into TiVo #1.
> 
> You will have to do a clear and delete everything to marry the drive back to TiVo #1 after it boots up or run that Kickstart code again when it is booting.
> 
> Still would be easier using DvrBARS for this.
> 
> And I would, as somewhere in gabrielstern's lengthy posts has mentioned, make sure TiVo #1 drive is not bad. You can do this by running WD diagnostic on the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks again.

I searched for the DvrBARS file download, no luck.

Where do I get DvrBARS from?

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

The download is in the first post.


----------



## gabrielstern

ggieseke said:


> Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
> 
> The download is in the first post.


Don't forget to connect the working drive to do a full backup with a USB connection.

Then after the backup is complete disconnect the working drive from the computer.

And put back in your working tivo.

Then you need to connect the drive from your non working tivo to the computer through a USB connection and then proceed with the quick drive check and then full drive erase.

But make sure you choose the correct drive in western digital utilities.

After that you can do a full restore in dvr barz.

And proceed with connecting the drive back into your non working tivo and go through the full cd and e process.

And hopefully you will have a fully working tivo again.

Just out of curiosity is both of your tivo's

The one with the 320 gig hard drive, the 500 gig like mine or the 1tb drive.

Because if it is the hard drive that is the issue.

With 320 gig drives and 500 gig they don't make desktop size versions of them anymore.

The minimum size for desktops is now 1tbs

But don't worry as I know how to get you through that

if the issue is still not solved.


----------



## sadrude

gabrielstern said:


> Don't forget to connect the working drive to do a full backup with a USB connection.
> 
> Then after the backup is complete disconnect the working drive from the computer.
> 
> And put back in your working tivo.
> 
> Then you need to connect the drive from your non working tivo to the computer through a USB connection and then proceed with the quick drive check and then full drive erase.
> But make sure you choose the correct drive in western digital utilities.
> 
> After that you can do a full restore in dvr barz.
> 
> And proceed with connecting the drive back into your non working tivo and go through the full cd and e process.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a fully working tivo again.
> 
> Just out of curiosity is both of your tivo's
> 
> The one with the 320 gig hard drive, the 500 gig like mine or the 1tb drive.
> 
> Because if it is the hard drive that is the issue.
> 
> With 320 gig drives and 500 gig they don't make desktop size versions of them anymore.
> 
> The minimum size for desktops is now 1tbs
> 
> But don't worry as I know how to get you through that
> 
> if the issue is still not solved.


Thanks again for detailed instructions.

Both of my TiVos are TCD758250.
The bad TiVo#1 has only 1 recording and I don't care about it.. But the good TiVo#2 HDD is full and all recordings are linked with 1TB DVR Expander.

Since I have done KS54 on bad TiVo stuck in GS and it passed and also done KS76543210, do I still need to do HDD diagnostic with WD tool.

WD now offers a Dashboard software in lieu of Lifeguard tool. Can I use that instead?

Shortest route is to restore an existing image with Quick option. Put and drive back in TiVo#1 and see what happens. What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## gabrielstern

sadrude said:


> Thanks again for detailed instructions.
> 
> Both of my TiVos are TCD758250.
> The bad TiVo#1 has only 1 recording and I don't care about it.. But the good TiVo#2 HDD is full and all recordings are linked with 1TB DVR Expander.
> 
> Since I have done KS54 on bad TiVo stuck in GS and it passed and also done KS76543210, do I still need to do HDD diagnostic with WD tool.
> 
> WD now offers a Dashboard software in lieu of Lifeguard tool. Can I use that instead?
> 
> Shortest route is to restore an existing image with Quick option. Put and drive back in TiVo#1 and see what happens. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks.


You may need to back up all the recordings in tivo 1 first and then disconnect the external hard drive and let the tivo rebuild as a single hard drive again. the hard drive from the working tivo what is the spec of the hard drive inside your tivos is it 320 500 gig or 1tb.

If it is a 1tb you might as well upgrade both tivos to 2tb hard drives. They are very inexpensive at around 80 dollars per hard drive.

And purple drives are very inexpensive from western digital.

Download the western digital utilities not the other one.

I wish you had mentioned you had a western digital my expander on your working tivo.

If you have disconnected it previously and then rehooked it back up I hope all the recordings are still there and working.

But that might explain why you had trouble when you tried the working hard drive in the tivo that was not working.

I hope all your recordings are okay on your working tivo.

If they are then proceed as i.mentioned in the previose post do not do a quick backup do a full backup as i.mentioned in the previous post.
Then you need to do a quick drive check.

In western digital utilities.

Then a full drive erase on the non working tivo drive.

Then proceed to restore the full image to the hard drive on the non working tivo and then proceed to install drive from non working tivo back into non working tivo let it boot up and connect to the servers and do a cd and e to retire the hard drive to the motherboard.


----------



## davensport

Hi all. I know I'm late to the party, but I'm just discovering the pitfalls of restoring my Tivo XL4, model TCD758250, 2TB drive. Mine had a green screen crash, so I tried to use a 1TB from an old XL to try to save money and get it working again. I cleared everything when it was on the old machine before I installed the drive into the XL4 and ran the guided setup and - of course - got stuck in the loop. I didn't realize that Tivo was only updating machines with recent software versions and my donor 1TB drive had version 20.4 on it. 

Does anyone have an image that will work for my XL4? Will the same image work for a 1 or 2TB drive (in case I decide to just get a fresh 2TB drive)?

I would appreciate your help!


----------



## gabrielstern

davensport said:


> Hi all. I know I'm late to the party, but I'm just discovering the pitfalls of restoring my Tivo XL4, model TCD758250, 2TB drive. Mine had a green screen crash, so I tried to use a 1TB from an old XL to try to save money and get it working again. I cleared everything when it was on the old machine before I installed the drive into the XL4 and ran the guided setup and - of course - got stuck in the loop. I didn't realize that Tivo was only updating machines with recent software versions and my donor 1TB drive had version 20.4 on it.
> 
> Does anyone have an image that will work for my XL4? Will the same image work for a 1 or 2TB drive (in case I decide to just get a fresh 2TB drive)?
> 
> I would appreciate your help!


I don't have a xl4 image.

But here's what you need to do I would just buy a new 1tb red drive or purple and the same for a 2tb.

I assume you must have copied the original 1tb to a 2tb drive probably using jmfs.

Or mffs tools. 3.2

So the first question is did you try plugging in the original 1tb hard drive for that particular xl4.

And seeing if that will update.

Since it sounds like you have 2 xl4 tivos.

As for the series 4s tivo has been deploying updates again on the te3 platform since February of this year.

They had turned off the servers for awhile.

But again it may not work for everyone.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I don't have a xl4 image.
> 
> But here's what you need to do I would just buy a new 1tb red drive or purple and the same for a 2tb.
> 
> I assume you must have copied the original 1tb to a 2tb drive probably using jmfs.
> 
> Or mffs tools. 3.2
> 
> So the first question is did you try plugging in the original 1tb hard drive for that particular xl4.
> 
> And seeing if that will update.
> 
> Since it sounds like you have 2 xl4 tivos.
> 
> As for the series 4s tivo has been deploying updates again on the te3 platform since February of this year.
> 
> They had turned off the servers for awhile.
> 
> But again it may not work for everyone.


ggieseke is the one who would have an image for the xl4.

But that image you would need to restore to a new a new 1tb. Drive.

Then you would need to once restored and after running a cd and e to tie the new image to the board.
Then use the 1tb drive and either download jmfs or mffs tools 3.2. From thier respective forums

Although if you just want to copy expand and super size to a new 2tb drive I recomend using jmfs as it is a lot simpler to use.

But it's maximum limit is 2 and a half terabytes.

If you wanted to copy to anything bigger.

You would need to use mffs. Tools 3.2.

But first if you have the original 1tb drive for the the particular xl4, you are having issues with..

I would try plugging that in and letting it connect to the servers and see if that updates. To the latest version.

If it does then you would need to just proceed to the other steps.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> ggieseke is the one who would have an image for the xl4.
> 
> But that image you would need to restore to a new a new 1tb. Drive.
> 
> Then you would need to once restored and after running a cd and e to tie the new image to the board.
> Then use the 1tb drive and either download jmfs or mffs tools 3.2. From thier respective forums
> 
> Although if you just want to copy expand and super size to a new 2tb drive I recomend using jmfs as it is a lot simpler to use.
> 
> But it's maximum limit is 2 and a half terabytes.
> 
> If you wanted to copy to anything bigger.
> 
> You would need to use mffs. Tools 3.2.
> 
> But first if you have the original 1tb drive for the the particular xl4, you are having issues with..
> 
> I would try plugging that in and letting it connect to the servers and see if that updates. To the latest version.
> 
> If it does then you would need to just proceed to the other steps.


You may also want to try plugging the 1tb drive back into the other xl4 you mentioned and see if from there you can get it through guided setup. And updated.

Then use dvr barz to backup the image to you computer. Then do a restore to a new 1tb drive for the xl4 that went to the green screen.

Then proceed to the other steps.


----------



## davensport

Thanks for the pointers! I have one 2TB Premier XL4 that I was trying to restore with a 1TB drive from an old Premier XL. The XL4 drive is dead (green screen of death), so nothing will recognize it to image it. The XL drive is working and was married to an "account closed" machine. 
I tried to clear the XL drive and use it the XL4, but when I ran guided setup, it got stuck in the loop. I tried from a truncated image of the XL that I created with dvrBARs with the same result. So, maybe I'd be better off with a fresh drive.
How do I ask ggieseke for an image. I saw somewhere that I shouldn't PM for that.


----------



## ggieseke

davensport said:


> Hi all. I know I'm late to the party, but I'm just discovering the pitfalls of restoring my Tivo XL4, model TCD758250, 2TB drive. Mine had a green screen crash, so I tried to use a 1TB from an old XL to try to save money and get it working again. I cleared everything when it was on the old machine before I installed the drive into the XL4 and ran the guided setup and - of course - got stuck in the loop. I didn't realize that Tivo was only updating machines with recent software versions and my donor 1TB drive had version 20.4 on it.
> 
> Does anyone have an image that will work for my XL4? Will the same image work for a 1 or 2TB drive (in case I decide to just get a fresh 2TB drive)?
> 
> I would appreciate your help!


Image sent. Note that 758s came from the factory with 2TB drives, so that's the smallest drive you can use.


----------



## sadrude

davensport said:


> Thanks for the pointers! I have one 2TB Premier XL4 that I was trying to restore with a 1TB drive from an old Premier XL. The XL4 drive is dead (green screen of death), so nothing will recognize it to image it. The XL drive is working and was married to an "account closed" machine.
> I tried to clear the XL drive and use it the XL4, but when I ran guided setup, it got stuck in the loop. I tried from a truncated image of the XL that I created with dvrBARs with the same result. So, maybe I'd be better off with a fresh drive.
> How do I ask ggieseke for an image. I saw somewhere that I shouldn't PM for that.


Does XL4 have active monthly subscription or Lifetime subscription?


----------



## davensport

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. Note that 758s came from the factory with 2TB drives, so that's the smallest drive you can use.


Thank you for the image! I just ordered a 2TB WD red drive. I'll post an update when I get it working again.


----------



## davensport

sadrude said:


> Does XL4 have active monthly subscription or Lifetime subscription?


The XL4 has Lifetime.


----------



## davensport

ggieseke told me that my model doesn't work with any drive smaller than 2TB, so that might be part of my problem. I'll wait 'til I get my new 2TB drive before I try again. Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## sadrude

davensport said:


> ggieseke told me that my model doesn't work with any drive smaller than 2TB, so that might be part of my problem. I'll wait 'til I get my new 2TB drive before I try again. Thanks to everyone for the help!


I have the same issue. I do have second DVR with 2TB drive but I have not been able to re-image it yet.

Please let us know about the merchant, cost, make and model of your 2TB drive purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## sadrude

davensport said:


> The XL4 has Lifetime.


Since the subscription is Lifetime then the 1TB drive must be the culprit.

Did you try to test the old 2TB drive in the Premiere XL4 before removing it?

What are the software versions on Premiere XL and XL4?

Before you removed the 1TB drive from the Premiere XL:

What was the TiVo Service connect Status? Was it connecting successfully or Failing?

Was your Premiere XL already in Guided Setup loop or the Guided Setup loop started in Premiere XL4?

Sorry for the questions but with your answers I may be able to confirm and share my experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## sadrude

sadrude said:


> Since the subscription is Lifetime then the 1TB drive must be the culprit.
> 
> Did you try to test the old 2TB drive in the Premiere XL4 before removing it?
> 
> What are the software versions on Premiere XL and XL4?
> 
> Before you removed the 1TB drive from the Premiere XL:
> 
> What was the TiVo Service connect Status? Was it connecting successfully or Failing?
> 
> Was your Premiere XL already in Guided Setup loop or the Guided Setup loop started in Premiere XL4?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but with your answers I may be able to confirm and share my experiences.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## sadrude

Sorry Davensport. I re-read the old post and I see that some questions are already answered in the previous posts.

Please answer them anyway for clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## davensport

sadrude said:


> Since the subscription is Lifetime then the 1TB drive must be the culprit.
> 
> Did you try to test the old 2TB drive in the Premiere XL4 before removing it?
> 
> What are the software versions on Premiere XL and XL4?
> 
> Before you removed the 1TB drive from the Premiere XL:
> 
> What was the TiVo Service connect Status? Was it connecting successfully or Failing?
> 
> Was your Premiere XL already in Guided Setup loop or the Guided Setup loop started in Premiere XL4?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but with your answers I may be able to confirm and share my experiences.
> 
> Thanks.


The old 2TB drive was dead. It alternated between a green screen error and freezing on the welcome screen whenever I would power cycle it. I did try to back it up using dvrBARs and it gave an error that there was no MFS table found.

The software version for the 1TB XL drive was 20.4... The software version in the XL4 was 20.7...
The account status of the XL drive was closed. It would connect to Tivo, but the software version would not update.

The software loop problem occurred after I tried to use the XL drive in the XL4. But, I didn't actually try to run guided setup when the drive was still in the XL machine.

I had assumed that the service status would change on the HD once the XL4 connected to Tivo and checked the status on the main board. And, I had cleared everything on the drive before I ran guided setup. Maybe I should have tried connecting to Tivo when the XL drive was in the XL4 machine before I cleared the drive?

So, maybe the drive I was trying was too small for my model and caused an error.

I ordered my new drive from Amazon, since no local vendors had it. It is a WD red 2TB drive and it cost $70 plus tax.

I hope that helps. Let me know if you have any thoughts. I'll post what happens when I try to restore my XL4 with a new drive.


----------



## davensport

sadrude said:


> Sorry Davensport. I re-read the old post and I see that some questions are already answered in the previous posts.
> 
> Please answer them anyway for clarification.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem. I was actually typing my answer at the same time.


----------



## sadrude

davensport said:


> The old 2TB drive was dead. It alternated between a green screen error and freezing on the welcome screen whenever I would power cycle it. I did try to back it up using dvrBARs and it gave an error that there was no MFS table found.
> 
> The software version for the 1TB XL drive was 20.4... The software version in the XL4 was 20.7...
> The account status of the XL drive was closed. It would connect to Tivo, but the software version would not update.
> 
> The software loop problem occurred after I tried to use the XL drive in the XL4. But, I didn't actually try to run guided setup when the drive was still in the XL machine.
> 
> I had assumed that the service status would change on the HD once the XL4 connected to Tivo and checked the status on the main board. And, I had cleared everything on the drive before I ran guided setup. Maybe I should have tried connecting to Tivo when the XL drive was in the XL4 machine before I cleared the drive?
> 
> So, maybe the drive I was trying was too small for my model and caused an error.
> 
> I ordered my new drive from Amazon, since no local vendors had it. It is a WD red 2TB drive and it cost $70 plus tax.
> 
> I hope that helps. Let me know if you have any thoughts. I'll post what happens when I try to restore my XL4 with a new drive.


----------



## sadrude

You have some experience in setting up TiVo hard drives. Since I have none, hence my hesitance in trying to re-image my drive.

Though our final issue is the same, the Guided Setup loop and there may be some similarity as to what may have caused it, it seems your issue is different than mine.

Working with several TiVo Premiere DVRs that don't have active subscriptions I have made following observations and conclusions:

1. If you connect to TiVo Service to try to update the software or Guide data, the Premiere downloads a killer patch but the loading terminates and DVR reboots. After that TiVo Premiere never successfully connects to TiVo and and it looks like DVR is downloading, but every time the DVR reboots in the Loading phase and when you check on next reboot, the previous Service Connect status is reported as Failed. It appears that the killer patch corrupts and/or modifies the Network connect routines that makes it look like DVR is connecting and downloading but it actually does not and therefore the failure.

2. Once the killer patch is loaded in the software in the DVR without any difference in the Software version number update, If the data is cleared and/or Guided setup is initiated, the Premiere is essentially Bricked. And it seems that the only recourse is to reimage the drive with the working version. During the Guided setup download, it looks as if DVR is downloading but it does not and loading fails and DVR reboots. And as per my observation, the DVR does not even show up in the router as connected and active. And therefore back to Guided setup loop on next reboot.

I can bet that once you have several spent days and fixed the HDD and successfully booted the unsubscribed Premiere to TiVo Central menu screen, you can re-brick the unsubscribed Premiere DVR following above 2 steps regardless of the software version on the DVR.

At this time I am reserving my allegations and speculations about who and why. But I will still say that I am a very dissatisfied TiVo customer based on all the bad changes TiVo has made after being taken over by the new company. And I wish to ditch TiVo altogether and move to other DVR platforms once I am disgusted enough.

Mr. Davensport, please keep updating us with your efforts to revive your Lifetime Premiere so I can also find incentive and knowledge to revive my Premieres and I have many and all but one are Bricked.

I also have a brand new XL4/Elite somewhere in the storage/garage that I never activated. I do not have the heart to open it and try to use the HDD from the new unit.

Good luck and keep updating on your progress.


----------



## ggieseke

Any Premiere that doesn't have lifetime or a currently active subscription is only useful for parts. TiVo quit selling service for Premieres a while back.


----------



## davensport

With the help of this group and a new hard drive image kindly provided by ggieseke, I was able to restore my Premier XL4. Here is a recap of what I did and some additional comments.

First of all, your Premier needs to have Lifetime service. I don't think this works for machines with inactive or closed accounts.

Some steps took a long time, so let the machine do it's thing and DON'T PANIC.

1 - I got a new 2TB WD Red drive. This one was from Amazon and turned out to be a "brown box" OEM drive with no paperwork or software.
2 - I received a working hard drive image for my machine from ggieseke and unzipped it on my laptop.
3 - I connected my new hard drive to the laptop with a USB adapter and used dvrBARS to restore the above drive image to my new hard drive. **I ended up using the quick restore option on dvrBARS because of some issues that I'll describe below.**
4 - The quick restore completed quickly and I installed the new drive into my Premier XL4. It went directly to the guided set up "select region" screen.
5 - I went through the screens and the machine successfully downloaded AND APPLIED the updates.
6 - The "Installing Updates" screen came up which said it would take a few minutes. It actually took a few hours - this is where the DON'T PANIC comes in. I kept being tempted to power cycle the machine because I thought there was a problem, but I left and LET THE MACHINE RUN.
7 - The updating finally completed and the machine returned to the start of the guided setup. But, this time it continued with part 2 (selecting cable provider, etc). The machine downloaded programming info which also took some time.
8 - Afterwards, I connected to Tivo when I was prompted (program info running out) and downloaded a full 2 weeks of programming info (which also took a while). Then I restored my MoCA network settings.
9 - I contacted my cable company to restore my cable card pairing to my machine. They let me know what information they needed to do that.

It's been a couple of days now, and my XL4 appears to be restored and working again!

**I ended up using "quick restore" in dvrBARS because I kept getting a "file write" error when I tried full restore and the heads on my new drive started clacking every couple of seconds like a scratched record and it became unresponsive. I had to download dataprotect software from the WD web page for my hard drive and run "quick test" and "quick erase" to get the drive working again.
At first I thought I got a bum drive because I tried a couple more times with the same result.

I finally "restored" the new drive again, deleted some old files from my laptop to free up processing space in that hard drive and I ran QUICK RESTORE on dvrBARS, which only took a few seconds.
Since I changed two variables at once, I'm not sure if freeing up space on my laptop or doing quick restore was the solution (I was getting tired and impatient).

Not doing full restore might be why the software update(s) took several hours during the guided setup. But the end result worked.

Final notes:
I think the guided setup loop occurs when there is a problem during setup, but there doesn't seem to be a code or message to tell you what the problem is, so you're left guessing.

I my case, I think it was because I was trying to use an old 1TB drive in the machine that required a minimum 2TB drive.

I did initially experiment on some old XL machines that I had with dormant accounts and got stuck in the same loop. One had version 20.4 software and the other had version 20.7 software. So, I don't know that the software version was the ultimate problem. I think it was because they had dormant or closed accounts and Tivo isn't re-activating or selling service to Series 4 machines anymore.
So, I suspect that if your machine doesn't have lifetime service on it, then you may not be able to restore it.

I hope that the above is helpful to someone.

Thanks again to the Community for helping me out!


----------



## davensport

sadrude said:


> You have some experience in setting up TiVo hard drives. Since I have none, hence my hesitance in trying to re-image my drive.
> 
> Though our final issue is the same, the Guided Setup loop and there may be some similarity as to what may have caused it, it seems your issue is different than mine.
> 
> Working with several TiVo Premiere DVRs that don't have active subscriptions I have made following observations and conclusions:
> 
> 1. If you connect to TiVo Service to try to update the software or Guide data, the Premiere downloads a killer patch but the loading terminates and DVR reboots. After that TiVo Premiere never successfully connects to TiVo and and it looks like DVR is downloading, but every time the DVR reboots in the Loading phase and when you check on next reboot, the previous Service Connect status is reported as Failed. It appears that the killer patch corrupts and/or modifies the Network connect routines that makes it look like DVR is connecting and downloading but it actually does not and therefore the failure.
> 
> 2. Once the killer patch is loaded in the software in the DVR without any difference in the Software version number update, If the data is cleared and/or Guided setup is initiated, the Premiere is essentially Bricked. And it seems that the only recourse is to reimage the drive with the working version. During the Guided setup download, it looks as if DVR is downloading but it does not and loading fails and DVR reboots. And as per my observation, the DVR does not even show up in the router as connected and active. And therefore back to Guided setup loop on next reboot.
> 
> I can bet that once you have several spent days and fixed the HDD and successfully booted the unsubscribed Premiere to TiVo Central menu screen, you can re-brick the unsubscribed Premiere DVR following above 2 steps regardless of the software version on the DVR.
> 
> At this time I am reserving my allegations and speculations about who and why. But I will still say that I am a very dissatisfied TiVo customer based on all the bad changes TiVo has made after being taken over by the new company. And I wish to ditch TiVo altogether and move to other DVR platforms once I am disgusted enough.
> 
> Mr. Davensport, please keep updating us with your efforts to revive your Lifetime Premiere so I can also find incentive and knowledge to revive my Premieres and I have many and all but one are Bricked.
> 
> I also have a brand new XL4/Elite somewhere in the storage/garage that I never activated. I do not have the heart to open it and try to use the HDD from the new unit.
> 
> Good luck and keep updating on your progress.


I just posted details about my experience. Please take a look.


----------



## jmbach

davensport said:


> With the help of this group and a new hard drive image kindly provided by ggieseke, I was able to restore my Premier XL4. Here is a recap of what I did and some additional comments.
> 
> First of all, your Premier needs to have Lifetime service. I don't think this works for machines with inactive or closed accounts.
> 
> Some steps took a long time, so let the machine do it's thing and DON'T PANIC.
> 
> 1 - I got a new 2TB WD Red drive. This one was from Amazon and turned out to be a "brown box" OEM drive with no paperwork or software.
> 2 - I received a working hard drive image for my machine from ggieseke and unzipped it on my laptop.
> 3 - I connected my new hard drive to the laptop with a USB adapter and used dvrBARS to restore the above drive image to my new hard drive. **I ended up using the quick restore option on dvrBARS because of some issues that I'll describe below.**
> 4 - The quick restore completed quickly and I installed the new drive into my Premier XL4. It went directly to the guided set up "select region" screen.
> 5 - I went through the screens and the machine successfully downloaded AND APPLIED the updates.
> 6 - The "Installing Updates" screen came up which said it would take a few minutes. It actually took a few hours - this is where the DON'T PANIC comes in. I kept being tempted to power cycle the machine because I thought there was a problem, but I left and LET THE MACHINE RUN.
> 7 - The updating finally completed and the machine returned to the start of the guided setup. But, this time it continued with part 2 (selecting cable provider, etc). The machine downloaded programming info which also took some time.
> 8 - Afterwards, I connected to Tivo when I was prompted (program info running out) and downloaded a full 2 weeks of programming info (which also took a while). Then I restored my MoCA network settings.
> 9 - I contacted my cable company to restore my cable card pairing to my machine. They let me know what information they needed to do that.
> 
> It's been a couple of days now, and my XL4 appears to be restored and working again!
> 
> **I ended up using "quick restore" in dvrBARS because I kept getting a "file write" error when I tried full restore and the heads on my new drive started clacking every couple of seconds like a scratched record and it became unresponsive. I had to download dataprotect software from the WD web page for my hard drive and run "quick test" and "quick erase" to get the drive working again.
> At first I thought I got a bum drive because I tried a couple more times with the same result.
> 
> I finally "restored" the new drive again, deleted some old files from my laptop to free up processing space in that hard drive and I ran QUICK RESTORE on dvrBARS, which only took a few seconds.
> Since I changed two variables at once, I'm not sure if freeing up space on my laptop or doing quick restore was the solution (I was getting tired and impatient).
> 
> Not doing full restore might be why the software update(s) took several hours during the guided setup. But the end result worked.
> 
> Final notes:
> I think the guided setup loop occurs when there is a problem during setup, but there doesn't seem to be a code or message to tell you what the problem is, so you're left guessing.
> 
> I my case, I think it was because I was trying to use an old 1TB drive in the machine that required a minimum 2TB drive.
> 
> I did initially experiment on some old XL machines that I had with dormant accounts and got stuck in the same loop. One had version 20.4 software and the other had version 20.7 software. So, I don't know that the software version was the ultimate problem. I think it was because they had dormant or closed accounts and Tivo isn't re-activating or selling service to Series 4 machines anymore.
> So, I suspect that if your machine doesn't have lifetime service on it, then you may not be able to restore it.
> 
> I hope that the above is helpful to someone.
> 
> Thanks again to the Community for helping me out!


I would recommend a full read and write with WD diagnostic before putting the drive in service with the TiVo. The write errors indicate the drive likely had some bad spots that would be handled by the above procedure.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## sadrude

jmbach said:


> I would recommend a full read and write with WD diagnostic before putting the drive in service with the TiVo. The write errors indicate the drive likely had some bad spots that would be handled by the above procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Hi,
Do you mean to do Extended Test using WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics utility software?
Thanks.


----------



## jmbach

sadrude said:


> Hi,
> Do you mean to do Extended Test using WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics utility software?
> Thanks.


Yes

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## st_o_p

Hello.
I have the same boot-loop issue on Premiere XL - TCD748000 - with the original hard drive. 
Unlike most here my unit has been continuously in use - except for maybe couple weeks last month when it lost power. I was away and didn't notice (don't know how long exactly either). When I got back and tried to boot it up - it got the issue. 

Can I possibly get a disk image so I can boot it up?
I was thinking to get a new HDD - but then I'll lose my cable card pairing and I don't want that.

Also - question - if I copy the HDD image I receive over my existing HDD (using DvrBars) - all my recordings will be gone? There is no way to preserve or recover them in any way?? Or can I copy something from the old drive before I reimage it? Thanks!


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> Hello.
> I have the same boot-loop issue on Premiere XL - TCD748000 - with the original hard drive.
> Unlike most here my unit has been continuously in use - except for maybe couple weeks last month when it lost power. I was away and didn't notice (don't know how long exactly either). When I got back and tried to boot it up - it got the issue.
> 
> Can I possibly get a disk image so I can boot it up?
> I was thinking to get a new HDD - but then I'll lose my cable card pairing and I don't want that.
> 
> Also - question - if I copy the HDD image I receive over my existing HDD (using DvrBars) - all my recordings will be gone? There is no way to preserve or recover them in any way?? Or can I copy something from the old drive before I reimage it? Thanks!


I know what the issue is you need to put the tivo in repeat guided setup as the issue has to do with once tivo started doing software updates again in January. So with series 4 and older if the tivo has been out of use for just 2 or 3 weeks. When it connects to the servers it gets stuck. So by repeating guided setup it allows the tivo to update the software and then everything should work again.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I know what the issue is you need to put the tivo in repeat guided setup as the issue has to do with once tivo started doing software updates again in January. So with series 4 and older if the tivo has been out of use for just 2 or 3 weeks. When it connects to the servers it gets stuck. So by repeating guided setup it allows the tivo to update the software and then everything should work again.


The issue that started this thread had to do with until this January tivo turning off the servers to update tivos that run te3 or Quatro.

So a lot of series 4s had to get reimaged.

But as of this past January they updated and turned back on those servers. For tivos running te3 or Quatro but with series 4s and older if they have not been used for more than a week or 2 you need to go through the repeat guided setup to get them up and running again. So it does not get stuck or to get it out of the loop.

I know this because I had to do it a couple of times when toggling back and fourth between a couple of different hard drives.


----------



## st_o_p

gabrielstern said:


> The issue that started this thread had to do with until this January tivo turning off the servers to update tivos that run te3 or Quatro.
> 
> So a lot of series 4s had to get reimaged.
> 
> But as of this past January they updated and turned back on those servers. For tivos running te3 or Quatro but with series 4s and older if they have not been used for more than a week or 2 you need to go through the repeat guided setup to get them up and running again. So it does not get stuck or to get it out of the loop.
> 
> I know this because I had to do it a couple of times when toggling back and fourth between a couple of different hard drives.


It would be great - but how do I do that? It never gets to a point where I have any input. It simply hangs on a screen that says "Just a few minutes more" or something to that effect. It stays on that screen for over 12 hours if I leave it. Then at some point it has rebooted and is on the first boot screen (if I check randomly). But it never gets to a point where I have any input. Thank you.

Or am I supposed to use one of the KickStart codes?


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> It would be great - but how do I do that? It never gets to a point where I have any input. It simply hangs on a screen that says "Just a few minutes more" or something to that effect. It stays on that screen for over 12 hours if I leave it. Then at some point it has rebooted and is on the first boot screen (if I check randomly). But it never gets to a point where I have any input. Thank you.
> 
> Or am I supposed to use one of the KickStart codes?


Do the kick start codes if it is staying stuck. But first try unplugging it and plugging it back in.

If that does not work then use the kick start codes weaknees website has great instructions

For which kickstart codes to use and how to use them. I think for your case it is either kickstart code 57 or 58 but not sure.

Weakness site would know.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Do the kick start codes if it is staying stuck. But first try unplugging it and plugging it back in.
> 
> If that does not work then use the kick start codes weaknees website has great instructions
> 
> For which kickstart codes to use and how to use them. I think for your case it is either kickstart code 57 or 58 but not sure.
> 
> Weakness site would know.


There is a forum for kickstart codes within the tivo comunity forum I just tried weaknees site and the kickstart codes page I can't find


----------



## st_o_p

The page is TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
Looks like I need to try 59 (Repeat Guided Setup). I'll try that.
I definitely don't get a chance to do anything on reboot - I must have tried 17 times by now.
Thanks!


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> There is a forum for kickstart codes within the tivo comunity forum I just tried weaknees site and the kickstart codes page I can't find


Go to the forum premier loop stuck at guided setup there is a link to the kickstart codes instructions for a series 4 and I think the code you need to enter is 59 which forces the tivo into guided setup. Or you can try first code 58.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Go to the forum premier loop stuck at guided setup there is a link to the kickstart codes instructions for a series 4 and I think the code you need to enter is 59 which forces the tivo into guided setup. Or you can try first code 58.


Yep that's it I just sent you a reply saying do 58 first to see if it will take you out of the loop if not then 59.


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> The page is TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> Looks like I need to try 59 (Repeat Guided Setup). I'll try that.
> I definitely don't get a chance to do anything on reboot - I must have tried 17 times by now.
> Thanks!


Had that happen to me a few months ago but I got it into guided setup to update the software on my 4tb drive which is a back up. But it got stuck at the software update I had to trick the tivo by unplugging the Coaxle cable plugging an ethernet cable in and making sure moca was turned off. Then it went through guided setup without getting stuck.


----------



## st_o_p

gabrielstern said:


> Yep that's it I just sent you a reply saying do 58 first to see if it will take you out of the loop if not then 59.


Well - it doesn't appear that either code does any good.
I tried 58 first - it got accepted but then the TiVo got stuck on "Installing update. Just a few minutes more" screen. I waited half an hour then rebooted and tried 59.
59 got accepted too - but doesn't seem to make much difference. The TiVo is now stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more" screen - slightly different message. It's been on it for about 20 min. I'll leave it there - but I have a feeling that when i check in 12 hours it will still be showing the same screen.

So bottom line - I'm still stuck and cannot boot.


----------



## ClearToLand

st_o_p said:


> Hello.
> I have the same boot-loop issue on Premiere XL - TCD748000 - with the original hard drive.
> Unlike most here my unit has been continuously in use - except for maybe couple weeks last month when it lost power. I was away and didn't notice (don't know how long exactly either). When I got back and tried to boot it up - it got the issue...


DISCLAIMER:


Spoiler



To EVERYONE reading this, and NOT the OP specifically...

I've never owned a TiVo Premiere.
The information that I'm about to present is based on the daily readings of the TCF (TiVo Community Forum), by a '_SEVERAL decades old_' experienced 'Old Tinkerer / Techie' for '_entertainment purposes_' and is strictly my '_opinion_' on the subject matter and not proven by any actual hands-on experience. 
IMHO, a DIY'er / Technical Tinkerer's BEST Friend is GOOGLE. Learn how to properly use GOOGLE and you won't have to depend on unknown strangers providing *right* OR *wrong* answers to your questions. 
Read the LINKs below the 'Demarcation Line' in: 
*ClearToLand's Picks For Best Answers to Common ReplayTV Questions:*​(I've been gathering data, creating FAQs and generally trying to help others by SHARING my knowledge for DECADES now.  )
Proceed at your own discretion.




The TiVo Premiere was designed and produced YEARS ago, during simpler times, and while its hardware and software is doing its best to 'keep up', it is obviously out-dated and has lost most support from "TiVo Corp" (Non-Lifetime units that lapse in service CANNOT be renewed; Telephone support is no longer available). Cable, and even OTA, lineups keep getting bigger and bigger and older TiVo Units, unprepared for the growth, suffer.
.
Based on the above, TiVo provides 12 days of Guide Data to ALL models of TiVo units via Daily updates. If your Premiere was allowed to COMPLETELY run out of Guide Data, it's going to struggle to repopulate its entire database (Full vs Incremental). One or two days at a time, it can handle. For twelve days it takes a LOT of processing.
.
IMHO, I don't see the need for rebooting / repeating Guided Setup / running Kickstart codes. You need to disconnect the TiVo unit from the internet (unplug the wired ethernet cable OR unplug the wireless WiFi adapter) and let it 'process' what it has already downloaded for ~2-3 days. SEARCH the TCF Archives - you'll find the same answer.



st_o_p said:


> ...*Can I possibly get a disk image* so I can boot it up?
> I was thinking to get a new HDD - but then *I'll lose my cable card pairing and I don't want that*...


A new 'Disk Image' is a copy of a NEW HDD - all of YOUR details / shows / etc... will be gone.


st_o_p said:


> ...Also - question - *if I copy the HDD image I receive over my existing HDD (using DvrBars) - all my recordings will be gone?*


See previous answer. 


st_o_p said:


> ...There is no way to preserve or recover them in any way?? Or *can I copy something from the old drive before I reimage it?* Thanks!


It depends...

Do you own another TiVo unit? If so, you can try to transfer your shows to that unit.

If not, you can research the excellent, wonderful *PyTiVo Desktop* program created by TCF's own Moderator @Dan203 - Thanks Dan! :thumbsup: It's the simplest solution for 'non-Technical' users.

Bottom Line: You need to more completely describe your TiVo unit's operation. If it never reaches a 'Ready State' then no, you won't be able to do anything. If you can access it from a PC over the network (you can SEARCH TCF for various methods: https, kmttg, PyTiVo, PyTiVo Desktop, etc...), then we can proceed down that avenue.

Good Luck!


----------



## st_o_p

ClearToLand said:


> DISCLAIMER:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To EVERYONE reading this, and NOT the OP specifically...
> 
> I've never owned a TiVo Premiere.
> The information that I'm about to present is based on the daily readings of the TCF (TiVo Community Forum), by a '_SEVERAL decades old_' experienced 'Old Tinkerer / Techie' for '_entertainment purposes_' and is strictly my '_opinion_' on the subject matter and not proven by any actual hands-on experience.
> IMHO, a DIY'er / Technical Tinkerer's BEST Friend is GOOGLE. Learn how to properly use GOOGLE and you won't have to depend on unknown strangers providing *right* OR *wrong* answers to your questions.
> Read the LINKs below the 'Demarcation Line' in:
> *ClearToLand's Picks For Best Answers to Common ReplayTV Questions:*​(I've been gathering data, creating FAQs and generally trying to help others by SHARING my knowledge for DECADES now.  )
> Proceed at your own discretion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TiVo Premiere was designed and produced YEARS ago, during simpler times, and while its hardware and software is doing its best to 'keep up', it is obviously out-dated and has lost most support from "TiVo Corp" (Non-Lifetime units that lapse in service CANNOT be renewed; Telephone support is no longer available). Cable, and even OTA, lineups keep getting bigger and bigger and older TiVo Units, unprepared for the growth, suffer.
> .
> Based on the above, TiVo provides 12 days of Guide Data to ALL models of TiVo units via Daily updates. If your Premiere was allowed to COMPLETELY run out of Guide Data, it's going to struggle to repopulate its entire database (Full vs Incremental). One or two days at a time, it can handle. For twelve days it takes a LOT of processing.
> .
> IMHO, I don't see the need for rebooting / repeating Guided Setup / running Kickstart codes. You need to disconnect the TiVo unit from the internet (unplug the wired ethernet cable OR unplug the wireless WiFi adapter) and let it 'process' what it has already downloaded for ~2-3 days. SEARCH the TCF Archives - you'll find the same answer.
> A new 'Disk Image' is a copy of a NEW HDD - all of YOUR details / shows / etc... will be gone.
> See previous answer.
> It depends...
> 
> Do you own another TiVo unit? If so, you can try to transfer your shows to that unit.
> 
> If not, you can research the excellent, wonderful *PyTiVo Desktop* program created by TCF's own Moderator @Dan203 - Thanks Dan! :thumbsup: It's the simplest solution for 'non-Technical' users.
> 
> Bottom Line: You need to more completely describe your TiVo unit's operation. If it never reaches a 'Ready State' then no, you won't be able to do anything. If you can access it from a PC over the network (you can SEARCH TCF for various methods: https, kmttg, PyTiVo, PyTiVo Desktop, etc...), then we can proceed down that avenue.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you - I appreciate the details.
Maybe that is exactly what is happening - TiVo is loading data. But how long can that go?? Can it go for days? I'm a bit perplexed what kind of processing can it be doing - even the weakest CPU can process 1000 channels by let's say 21 days by 48 half-hours in fairly trivial amount of time. Anyway - I'm just wondering how long I should wait before I give up. I think I gave it more than 24 hours last time.

I honestly would prefer getting a new unit (and I do have other TiVos - I have Edge in the other room). The problem is I lose the cable-card pairing and all recordings - which makes that option pretty horrible. As for copying shows - I cannot bring the Premiere up so cannot copy anything out of it. But even if I did - the options are pretty abysmal. Cannot transfer anything copy protected - which is basically 90% of the content. It doesn't even make any sense - for example I have all episodes of Game of Thrones on that old machine - all recorded from HBO using the same service over the years - and half of them are copy protected and half are not. But basically losing the content is far more disastrous to me than losing the lifetime service.


----------



## ClearToLand

st_o_p said:


> *Thank you - I appreciate the details*...


But you didn't give me my gratuitous (i.e. *FREE*) '*AttaBoy / Like*' after I spent a good hour or so typing all that in!?! 

How can I increase my 'status' with the 10K TCF posters if I can't reach *' "Like" Gold Status (500 "Likes") ' *  


st_o_p said:


> ...Maybe that is exactly what is happening - TiVo is loading data. But how long can that go?? Can it go for days? I'm a bit perplexed what kind of processing can it be doing - even the weakest CPU can process 1000 channels by let's say 21 days by 48 half-hours in fairly trivial amount of time. Anyway - I'm just wondering *how long I should wait before I give up. I think I gave it more than 24 hours last time*...


~2-3 days, as I previously posted.


st_o_p said:


> ...I honestly would prefer getting a new unit (and I do have other TiVos - I have Edge in the other room). The problem is *I lose the cable-card pairing and all recordings* - which makes that option pretty horrible. As for copying shows - I cannot bring the Premiere up so *cannot copy anything out of it*. But even if I did - the options are pretty abysmal. Cannot transfer anything copy protected - which is basically 90% of the content. It doesn't even make any sense - for example I have all episodes of Game of Thrones on that old machine - all recorded from HBO using the same service over the years - and half of them are copy protected and half are not. But basically losing the content is far more disastrous to me than losing the lifetime service.


I don't see where you tried https or kmttg or PyTiVo* and it failed - it sounds like you're already giving up. If you want to buy a new unit, go ahead. If you want to try to access your old shows, I gave you the 'tools'.

Folks need to realize right of the bat that TiVo units are NOT storage devices! Your shows can 'disappear' at any time. The ONLY safe storage method is to offload the shows and store them on a NAS (*BEST*), External HDD, PC, etc...

Personally, I feel that *TiVo quality ended with the Roamios / Series 5*. Reliability, 2½" HDDs, mandatory TE4 - it all went downhill since then, IMHO...

Again, Good Luck!


----------



## st_o_p

ClearToLand said:


> But you didn't give me my gratuitous (i.e. *FREE*) '*AttaBoy / Like*' after I spent a good hour or so typing all that in!?!


Allright - I gave you 2 likes to make up for it.  Didn't know anybody cared about these...



ClearToLand said:


> I don't see where you tried https or kmttg or PyTiVo* and it failed - it sounds like you're already giving up. If you want to buy a new unit, go ahead. If you want to try to access your old shows, I gave you the 'tools'.


Yeah - from what I read none of those transfer anything with "Copyright" flag - and most of the stuff I have is like that.

Anyway - appreciate all the info. I did unplug the network cable and will let the box churn for 2-3 days. Let's see what happens.


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> Well - it doesn't appear that either code does any good.
> I tried 58 first - it got accepted but then the TiVo got stuck on "Installing update. Just a few minutes more" screen. I waited half an hour then rebooted and tried 59.
> 59 got accepted too - but doesn't seem to make much difference. The TiVo is now stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more" screen - slightly different message. It's been on it for about 20 min. I'll leave it there - but I have a feeling that when i check in 12 hours it will still be showing the same screen.
> 
> So bottom line - I'm still stuck and cannot boot.


You have to be very patient with the codes sometimes it can take 2 hrs.


----------



## st_o_p

So anyway - unplugging the network cable wasn't a good idea after all. Sometime overnight it did pop error message saying it cannot retrieve data. Which is what we wanted - but when I click Ok, Continue - the box simply froze and wouldn't respond to anything. Plugging the network cable back didn't change that. So now I have rebooted it again - I guess I will wait forever (several days) in the hopes it completes processing all the data.


----------



## ggieseke

st_o_p said:


> Hello.
> I have the same boot-loop issue on Premiere XL - TCD748000 - with the original hard drive.
> Unlike most here my unit has been continuously in use - except for maybe couple weeks last month when it lost power. I was away and didn't notice (don't know how long exactly either). When I got back and tried to boot it up - it got the issue.
> 
> Can I possibly get a disk image so I can boot it up?
> I was thinking to get a new HDD - but then I'll lose my cable card pairing and I don't want that.
> 
> Also - question - if I copy the HDD image I receive over my existing HDD (using DvrBars) - all my recordings will be gone? There is no way to preserve or recover them in any way?? Or can I copy something from the old drive before I reimage it? Thanks!


Image sent. If you use it you will lose everything (recordings, settings, etc). In addition you will also have to run Clear & Delete Everything after installing the image and letting the box update to "marry" the drive to the motherboard.

In my experience any box will update to the latest version as long as it's running a version that came after the swap to Rovi guide data a few years ago. All my Premiere images are based on 20.7.4.RC42 or 20.7.4b.RC3 and people use them successfully almost daily.


----------



## st_o_p

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. If you use it you will lose everything (recordings, settings, etc). In addition you will also have to run Clear & Delete Everything after installing the image and letting the box update to "marry" the drive to the motherboard.
> 
> In my experience any box will update to the latest version as long as it's running a version that came after the swap to Rovi guide data a few years ago. All my Premiere images are based on 20.7.4.RC42 or 20.7.4b.RC3 and people use them successfully almost daily.


Thank you for the image. I guess I won't use it after all - I am trying to preserve the recordings and cable card pairing. If I lose that - may as well switch to new TiVo. But do appreciate the assistance.


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> So anyway - unplugging the network cable wasn't a good idea after all. Sometime overnight it did pop error message saying it cannot retrieve data. Which is what we wanted - but when I click Ok, Continue - the box simply froze and wouldn't respond to anything. Plugging the network cable back didn't change that. So now I have rebooted it again - I guess I will wait forever (several days) in the hopes it completes processing all the data.


It may be the hard drive. I assume it is the xl that came with a 1tb hard drive.

If you use ggieseke image he sent you you will need to use dvr barz software any way so you may want to try first unplugging the 1tb green drive and using dvr barz to and selecting the full back up option.

Replacing the green drive with a 1tb western digital purple drive. Then use the full restore option and see if that fixes the issue.

If that does not fix the issue then you will have a new hard drive and then proceed with using the image ggieseke sent you.


----------



## st_o_p

Well - the advice on this thread was well-intentioned but counterproductive in the end.
I did the disk repair (KS58) - let it complete; and I did the Repeat Guided Setup (KS59). The TiVo now goes through the guided setup then downloads - which completes successfully - but then it's goes to "Loading data" that it downloaded - and crashes with *Error S03*. At that point clicking Ok basically does nothing. Rebooting the TiVo just gets to the same point (after many hours and guided setup again).

My other Tivo Edge can see the defective Premiere on the network - and can list its recorded shows but refuses to play them (says "Cannot play at this time"). So pretty much the old one is useless.

And for the record - replacing the disk does nothing for me. I want the shows and cable card pairing on the old box, not the lifetime subscription. At this point looks like I'll have to replace it with a new Edge.


----------



## jmbach

st_o_p said:


> Well - the advice on this thread was well-intentioned but counterproductive in the end.
> I did the disk repair (KS58) - let it complete; and I did the Repeat Guided Setup (KS59). The TiVo now goes through the guided setup then downloads - which completes successfully - but then it's goes to "Loading data" that it downloaded - and crashes with *Error S03*. At that point clicking Ok basically does nothing. Rebooting the TiVo just gets to the same point (after many hours and guided setup again).
> 
> My other Tivo Edge can see the defective Premiere on the network - and can list its recorded shows but refuses to play them (says "Cannot play at this time"). So pretty much the old one is useless.
> 
> And for the record - replacing the disk does nothing for me. I want the shows and cable card pairing on the old box, not the lifetime subscription. At this point looks like I'll have to replace it with a new Edge.


Something to try. Power all the TiVos down. Power up the premiere first and once it is up Power everything else up.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> Well - the advice on this thread was well-intentioned but counterproductive in the end.
> I did the disk repair (KS58) - let it complete; and I did the Repeat Guided Setup (KS59). The TiVo now goes through the guided setup then downloads - which completes successfully - but then it's goes to "Loading data" that it downloaded - and crashes with *Error S03*. At that point clicking Ok basically does nothing. Rebooting the TiVo just gets to the same point (after many hours and guided setup again).
> 
> My other Tivo Edge can see the defective Premiere on the network - and can list its recorded shows but refuses to play them (says "Cannot play at this time"). So pretty much the old one is useless.
> 
> And for the record - replacing the disk does nothing for me. I want the shows and cable card pairing on the old box, not the lifetime subscription. At this point looks like I'll have to replace it with a new Edge.


That's a huge amount of progress.

So now try unplugging the tivo, and unplugging the ethernet cable then plug back in the tivo let it boot and go to the guided setup screen go through the steps for guided setup wait until the network settings screen comes up then plug back in network cable. And select ethernet cable and get dhcp automatically from the server. Then see if it completes sucessfully through the software update screen.

Be patient.
And do not get a tivo edge they are worse and run hydra.

You will get it running

Remember you can use dvr barz. To do a full backup and do a restore to a brand new 1tb hard drive if needed.

At least you are at the same issue I had a few months ago now.

Once you get it up and running though I recomend downloading tivo py.

So you can back up your recordings into a computer it will work with a tivo edge also.

But you need at least one dvr running te3 like your premier to be able to do a restore as you cannot transfer back from a computer to any dvrs running hydra like a tivo edge.

To summarize what I am saying is if you replace your premier with another edge.

You will be even more frustrated than you are right now. If something goes wrong.

Once you get your premier running.

And back everything up

You would be better off ordering a refurbished non vox bolt plus from weakneez or a refurbished romio with a 3tb drive.

As the software is built into the motherboard not the hard drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> That's a huge amount of progress.
> 
> So now try unplugging the tivo, and unplugging the ethernet cable then plug back in the tivo let it boot and go to the guided setup screen go through the steps for guided setup wait until the network settings screen comes up then plug back in network cable. And select ethernet cable and get dhcp automatically from the server. Then see if it completes sucessfully through the software update screen.
> 
> Be patient.
> And do not get a tivo edge they are worse and run hydra.
> 
> You will get it running
> 
> Remember you can use dvr barz. To do a full backup and do a restore to a brand new 1tb hard drive if needed.
> 
> At least you are at the same issue I had a few months ago now.
> 
> Once you get it up and running though I recomend downloading tivo py.
> 
> So you can back up your recordings into a computer it will work with a tivo edge also.
> 
> But you need at least one dvr running te3 like your premier to be able to do a restore as you cannot transfer back from a computer to any dvrs running hydra like a tivo edge.
> 
> To summarize what I am saying is if you replace your premier with another edge.
> 
> You will be even more frustrated than you are right now. If something goes wrong.
> 
> Once you get your premier running.
> 
> And back everything up
> 
> You would be better off ordering a refurbished non vox bolt plus from weakneez or a refurbished romio with a 3tb drive.
> 
> As the software is built into the motherboard not the hard drive.


You will get it through guided setup eventually.

I do not know if you are still on the factory hard drive or if you used dvr barz to do a full back up and restore to another 1tb drive.

But as for the cable card pairings they shouldn't become unpaired under either of those circumstances.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You will get it through guided setup eventually.
> 
> I do not know if you are still on the factory hard drive or if you used dvr barz to do a full back up and restore to another 1tb drive.
> 
> But as for the cable card pairings they shouldn't become unpaired under either of those circumstances.


It may be your hard drive.

If it is still stuck

If that's the case you need to order a new 1tb hard drive for your XLR.

And purchase a wd 1tb purple drive remove the factory drive plug into your computer use dvr barz do a full backup.

Which will back up everything including all shows and settings including cable card pairings.

Then do a full restore to the new 1 tb drive.

Then plug the new drive into you tivo.

It is not useless if done correctly.

As that's what the purpose of the dvr barz software is for.


----------



## st_o_p

Thx for the suggestions. I will try some.

I will try unplugging the network cable - but I doubt it would do anything - as it connect fine to download what it needs. And it's not the HDD - yes, it's the original one. From what I read - the database has gotten corrupt/defective (to the best of my understanding), not the HDD hardware.

Also will try to restart my Edge to see if it will agree to play content from the Premiere - though I doubt that will do much as the problem seems to be on the Premiere side, not on the Edge.

Not looking to buy new HDD as (1.) if that doesn't fix things - it's money and time down the drain, (2.) from what I read installing new HDD unpairs your cable card - which will cost me $5/month for new cable card - and I absolutely don't want that, and (3.) not sure about the py thing - all other related software (KMTTG etc) refuses to copy anything with copyright protection flag - which is most everything I have - so these copy programs don't do anything for me.
My best hope is to get the Premiere up and running with its current hardware. The 2nd best hope is to get it to a point where the other TiVo will play content from it - even though the Premiere itself is not operational.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> It may be your hard drive.
> 
> If it is still stuck
> 
> If that's the case you need to order a new 1tb hard drive for your XLR.
> 
> And purchase a wd 1tb purple drive remove the factory drive plug into your computer use dvr barz do a full backup.
> 
> Which will back up everything including all shows and settings including cable card pairings.
> 
> Then do a full restore to the new 1 tb drive.
> 
> Then plug the new drive into you tivo.
> 
> It is not useless if done correctly.
> 
> As that's what the purpose of the dvr barz software is for.


Another thing to try is to go to the tivo py forum download the software to your computer since you mentioned that your edge is seeing the tivo premier on your network.

Then see if you can transfer the recordings out of your premier and back them up to your computer. To do that test to see if that works you just need to leave your premier on the guided setup welcome screen. With the ethernet cable plugged in.

If that works your recordings will be backed up and tivo py also defragments the recording files.

Then you can just order a new hard drive and use dvr barz software and do a full restore using the image ggieseke sent you.

And just re pair your cable card and rego through your settings.


----------



## ClearToLand

st_o_p said:


> Well - *the advice on this thread was well-intentioned but counterproductive in the end*...


The advice given was accurate.


st_o_p said:


> ...I did the disk repair (KS58) - let it complete; and I did the Repeat Guided Setup (KS59). The TiVo now goes through the guided setup then downloads - which *completes successfully* - but then it's goes to "*Loading data*" that it downloaded - and crashes with *Error S03*. At that point clicking Ok basically does nothing. Rebooting the TiVo just gets to the same point (after many hours and guided setup again)...


If you re-read Post #244 above, you have an older TiVo Unit that you're forcing to rebuild an entire database. If you learn how to use GOOGLE (for "*TiVo Premiere Error S03*") you'll find that this is a common complaint. You'll also find the answer, which is NOT buying a new Edge.  

I'm not here to argue with someone about how to fix their broken TiVo. Volunteers attempt to give others the best advice they have based on their experience. Take it or leave it.

Good Luck!


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Another thing to try is to go to the tivo py forum download the software to your computer since you mentioned that your edge is seeing the tivo premier on your network.
> 
> Then see if you can transfer the recordings out of your premier and back them up to your computer. To do that test to see if that works you just need to leave your premier on the guided setup welcome screen. With the ethernet cable plugged in.
> 
> If that works your recordings will be backed up and tivo py also defragments the recording files.
> 
> Then you can just order a new hard drive and use dvr barz software and do a full restore using the image ggieseke sent you.
> 
> And just re pair your cable card and rego through your settings.


You don't need a new cable card you would just need to re pair it.

Yes the software may be corrupted.

Tivo py is similar to kttmg .

Does it show as copy protected when you click on a program in your edge. From your premier.

If not then tivo py should work.

But either way once you get it running you need to replace the hard drive. As replacing the hard drive and then running the kick start codes can also help.

But from what you are telling me it sounds like now you are having the same issue I had a couple of months ago where it is hanging on the software update part. And with patience and doing what I suggested and jm suggested should with time allow the software to get updated.


----------



## gabrielstern

ClearToLand said:


> DISCLAIMER:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To EVERYONE reading this, and NOT the OP specifically...
> 
> I've never owned a TiVo Premiere.
> The information that I'm about to present is based on the daily readings of the TCF (TiVo Community Forum), by a '_SEVERAL decades old_' experienced 'Old Tinkerer / Techie' for '_entertainment purposes_' and is strictly my '_opinion_' on the subject matter and not proven by any actual hands-on experience.
> IMHO, a DIY'er / Technical Tinkerer's BEST Friend is GOOGLE. Learn how to properly use GOOGLE and you won't have to depend on unknown strangers providing *right* OR *wrong* answers to your questions.
> Read the LINKs below the 'Demarcation Line' in:
> *ClearToLand's Picks For Best Answers to Common ReplayTV Questions:*​(I've been gathering data, creating FAQs and generally trying to help others by SHARING my knowledge for DECADES now.  )
> Proceed at your own discretion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TiVo Premiere was designed and produced YEARS ago, during simpler times, and while its hardware and software is doing its best to 'keep up', it is obviously out-dated and has lost most support from "TiVo Corp" (Non-Lifetime units that lapse in service CANNOT be renewed; Telephone support is no longer available). Cable, and even OTA, lineups keep getting bigger and bigger and older TiVo Units, unprepared for the growth, suffer.
> .
> Based on the above, TiVo provides 12 days of Guide Data to ALL models of TiVo units via Daily updates. If your Premiere was allowed to COMPLETELY run out of Guide Data, it's going to struggle to repopulate its entire database (Full vs Incremental). One or two days at a time, it can handle. For twelve days it takes a LOT of processing.
> .
> IMHO, I don't see the need for rebooting / repeating Guided Setup / running Kickstart codes. You need to disconnect the TiVo unit from the internet (unplug the wired ethernet cable OR unplug the wireless WiFi adapter) and let it 'process' what it has already downloaded for ~2-3 days. SEARCH the TCF Archives - you'll find the same answer.
> A new 'Disk Image' is a copy of a NEW HDD - all of YOUR details / shows / etc... will be gone.
> See previous answer.
> It depends...
> 
> Do you own another TiVo unit? If so, you can try to transfer your shows to that unit.
> 
> If not, you can research the excellent, wonderful *PyTiVo Desktop* program created by TCF's own Moderator @Dan203 - Thanks Dan! :thumbsup: It's the simplest solution for 'non-Technical' users.
> 
> Bottom Line: You need to more completely describe your TiVo unit's operation. If it never reaches a 'Ready State' then no, you won't be able to do anything. If you can access it from a PC over the network (you can SEARCH TCF for various methods: https, kmttg, PyTiVo, PyTiVo Desktop, etc...), then we can proceed down that avenue.
> 
> Good Luck!


I own one as well as 2 bolts and a romio.

The software on the premiers is te3.

With premiers you can do a complete image back up including shows and all settings using the dvr barz software.

Then do a full restore of that image to a brand new hard drive.

With romios and newer tivos dvr barz does not work because the software is built into the motherboard not the hard drive like series 4 and older tivos.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You don't need a new cable card you would just need to re pair it.
> 
> Yes the software may be corrupted.
> 
> Tivo py is similar to kttmg .
> 
> Does it show as copy protected when you click on a program in your edge. From your premier.
> 
> If not then tivo py should work.
> 
> But either way once you get it running you need to replace the hard drive. As replacing the hard drive and then running the kick start codes can also help.
> 
> But from what you are telling me it sounds like now you are having the same issue I had a couple of months ago where it is hanging on the software update part. And with patience and doing what I suggested and jm suggested should with time allow the software to get updated.


Read my reply to the post below with the disclaimer.

But he is partially correct about the guide Data.

But you need to get the software update to successfully download.

And with series 4s they go nuts if they have been unplugged for more than a week.

Once you get the software update to go through in guided setup without hanging then things should go more smoothly for you.

And the reason why you needed to repeat guided setup is because it would get stuck when connecting to the servers.

Again this issue is more with the series 4s. Because the software is built into the hard drives and not the motherboard like newer tivos including the edge.


----------



## ClearToLand

gabrielstern said:


> ...Remember you can use *dvr barz*...
> 
> ...Once you get it up and running though I recomend downloading *tivo py*...


When I compose my "Walls of Text" (© @dianebrat ) replies in my attempts to help others troubleshoot their TiVo problems, I spend a great deal of time proofreading my posts before submitting them. At my '_advanced age_' , I find it annoying that there is often a "Brain-to-Keyboard" disconnect, where the words I'm thinking that I'm typing don't appear on the computer screen. Sometimes the tense changes, other times a different, unrelated word appears. So I proofread, over and over and over. That's why you'll see so much formatting in my posts. I try to add emphasis where I would, in real life person-to-person communication, change the tone of my voice.

I also urge folks to learn how to SEARCH with GOOGLE (using the 'site:' parameter). And to do that, they need the proper 'terms' to SEARCH for. Consistently in your posts over several months you miss-spell the TiVo tools and utilities:
PyTiVo or PyTiVo Desktop (not tivo py)
DVRBars (not dvr barz)
MFSTools
MFS Reformatter
This post is meant in the kindest way possible and with the sole interest of helping the non-technical among us achieve their goals / fix their broken TiVo(s).


----------



## ClearToLand

gabrielstern said:


> I own one as well as 2 bolts and a romio.
> 
> The software on the premiers is te3.
> 
> With premiers you can do a complete image back up including shows and all settings using the dvr barz software.
> 
> Then do a full restore of that image to a brand new hard drive.
> 
> With romios and newer tivos dvr barz does not work because the software is built into the motherboard not the hard drive like series 4 and older tivos.


 

Thank you but I don't need any TiVo troubleshooting help / assistance  .

My 4 TiVo Roamios (Basic and OTA) w/Lifetime on TE3 (well #4 came with TE4 and I'm still 'observing' it just for the experience factor and to be able to relate to posts about TE4) are running just fine. I don't have any romios , but I just received 2 Bolts from a kind TCF member, (one working, one non-working, unsubscribed though) to 'experiment' with. I'd like to put one online for at least a month to see how LAN streaming to an Android tablet works. Also downloading to PC with a Gigabyte Ethernet port via Transport Stream transfer (and checking for TS Sync Errors) is another 'experiment' I have planned.


----------



## gabrielstern

ClearToLand said:


> When I compose my "Walls of Text" (© @dianebrat ) replies in my attempts to help others troubleshoot their TiVo problems, I spend a great deal of time proofreading my posts before submitting them. At my '_advanced age_' , I find it annoying that there is often a "Brain-to-Keyboard" disconnect, where the words I'm thinking that I'm typing don't appear on the computer screen. Sometimes the tense changes, other times a different, unrelated word appears. So I proofread, over and over and over. That's why you'll see so much formatting in my posts. I try to add emphasis where I would, in real life person-to-person communication, change the tone of my voice.
> 
> I also urge folks to learn how to SEARCH with GOOGLE (using the 'site:' parameter). And to do that, they need the proper 'terms' to SEARCH for. Consistently in your posts over several months you miss-spell the TiVo tools and utilities:
> 
> PyTiVo or PyTiVo Desktop (not tivo py)
> DVRBars (not dvr barz)
> MFSTools
> MFS Reformatter
> This post is meant in the kindest way possible and with the sole interest of helping the non-technical among us achieve their goals / fix their broken TiVo(s).


Understand I proof read as well but sometimes I mix up tivo py instead of pytivo.

As there is also tivo desktop.

Which is similar to py tivo.

I am also just trying to help the non technical among us.

And was merely pointing out what now causes issues with series 4 dvrs.

Vs newer tivos.

As I have run multiple different drives with them for the purpose of backing up recordings.

When needing to rebuild other newer tivos.

And encountered the same issue with one of my 4tb drives I set up for my series 4.

In my case what would happen is when it would connect to download the guide information.

It would download a software update and upon restart the tivo would just hang and not install the update.

So I would have to go through repeat guided setup to install the update without hanging.

But that got stuck for me.

And in my case the steps I outlined with reseting the network connection after a couple of times fixed the issue.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Understand I proof read as well but sometimes I mix up tivo py instead of pytivo.
> 
> As there is also tivo desktop.
> 
> Which is similar to py tivo.
> 
> I am also just trying to help the non technical among us.
> 
> And was merely pointing out what now causes issues with series 4 dvrs.
> 
> Vs newer tivos.
> 
> As I have run multiple different drives with them for the purpose of backing up recordings.
> 
> When needing to rebuild other newer tivos.
> 
> And encountered the same issue with one of my 4tb drives I set up for my series 4.
> 
> In my case what would happen is when it would connect to download the guide information.
> 
> It would download a software update and upon restart the tivo would just hang and not install the update.
> 
> So I would have to go through repeat guided setup to install the update without hanging.
> 
> But that got stuck for me.
> 
> And in my case the steps I outlined with reseting the network connection after a couple of times fixed the issue.


I meant the first response for the user having trouble but it went to you by mistake.

My apologies.

I have been helping him along with a few others since Saturday.

At first he could not even get his series 4 out of the welcome screen without constantly rebooting.


----------



## gabrielstern

st_o_p said:


> Thx for the suggestions. I will try some.
> 
> I will try unplugging the network cable - but I doubt it would do anything - as it connect fine to download what it needs. And it's not the HDD - yes, it's the original one. From what I read - the database has gotten corrupt/defective (to the best of my understanding), not the HDD hardware.
> 
> Also will try to restart my Edge to see if it will agree to play content from the Premiere - though I doubt that will do much as the problem seems to be on the Premiere side, not on the Edge.
> 
> Not looking to buy new HDD as (1.) if that doesn't fix things - it's money and time down the drain, (2.) from what I read installing new HDD unpairs your cable card - which will cost me $5/month for new cable card - and I absolutely don't want that, and (3.) not sure about the py thing - all other related software (KMTTG etc) refuses to copy anything with copyright protection flag - which is most everything I have - so these copy programs don't do anything for me.
> My best hope is to get the Premiere up and running with its current hardware. The 2nd best hope is to get it to a point where the other TiVo will play content from it - even though the Premiere itself is not operational.


You will get it running I apologize but a response I meant for you went to disclaimer guy.

I am just trying to with you, go through all the worst case scenarios with you.

And things to try if it is still stuck.

And how to at least preserve your shows if possible.

The main thing is getting the tivo to accept the software update. Without crashing.

Then everything else should go through guided setup smoothly and easily.

Now for py tivo it works similarly to kttmg but more like tivo desktop did .

And allows backups to a computer and transfers back to any tivo running te3.

Like your premier.

With tivos running te4 like your edge.

You can transfer a recording into a computer but not back directly to that dvr.

You could transfer it to your premier. Then use tivo online to transfer over to your edge

But that's not always reliable.

Especially with older programs.


----------



## jmbach

st_o_p said:


> Thx for the suggestions. I will try some.
> 
> I will try unplugging the network cable - but I doubt it would do anything - as it connect fine to download what it needs. And it's not the HDD - yes, it's the original one. From what I read - the database has gotten corrupt/defective (to the best of my understanding), not the HDD hardware.
> 
> Also will try to restart my Edge to see if it will agree to play content from the Premiere - though I doubt that will do much as the problem seems to be on the Premiere side, not on the Edge.
> 
> Not looking to buy new HDD as (1.) if that doesn't fix things - it's money and time down the drain, (2.) from what I read installing new HDD unpairs your cable card - which will cost me $5/month for new cable card - and I absolutely don't want that, and (3.) not sure about the py thing - all other related software (KMTTG etc) refuses to copy anything with copyright protection flag - which is most everything I have - so these copy programs don't do anything for me.
> My best hope is to get the Premiere up and running with its current hardware. The 2nd best hope is to get it to a point where the other TiVo will play content from it - even though the Premiere itself is not operational.


It can be a hard drive going bad corrupting your database. I would suggest taking the hard drive out and running WD diagnostic smart test on it and a long read test. If you see any sectors being remapped then you are losing data and having possible corruption of your TiVo's database.

You will not lose you cableCARD paring if you copy the drive bit for bit to another drive or use DvrBARS to save the full image and then restore that image back to another drive. You will need to make sure you have enough open space on your computer's drive equal to the size of your TiVo's hard drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You will get it running I apologize but a response I meant for you went to disclaimer guy.
> 
> I am just trying to with you, go through all the worst case scenarios with you.
> 
> And things to try if it is still stuck.
> 
> And how to at least preserve your shows if possible.
> 
> The main thing is getting the tivo to accept the software update. Without crashing.
> 
> Then everything else should go through guided setup smoothly and easily.
> 
> Now for py tivo it works similarly to kttmg but more like tivo desktop did .
> 
> And allows backups to a computer and transfers back to any tivo running te3.
> 
> Like your premier.
> 
> With tivos running te4 like your edge.
> 
> You can transfer a recording into a computer but not back directly to that dvr.
> 
> You could transfer it to your premier. Then use tivo online to transfer over to your edge
> 
> But that's not always reliable.
> 
> Especially with older programs.


I would do as jm suggested first. With the full read write test.

If it is the hard drive then you need to do what he says and do a full back up using dvr barz to your computer and I would suggest if possible backing the full image up and backing it up to a drive connected externally via USB that is attached to your computer.

And then order a brand new 1tb western digital purple drive, I just looked on Amazon and if you are a prime member you can get a brand new one for around 52 dollars and delivered within one to 2 days.

When I checked it said receive tommorow.

I would also when you pull the factory drive out of your tivo look at the size of the drive.

But I am pretty sure it is a western digital 1tb green drive. Which are not made anymore.

Since you said it is an XLR model.

Which came with 1tb drives from the factory.

I hope this helps you further


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> I would do as jm suggested first. With the full read write test.
> 
> If it is the hard drive then you need to do what he says and do a full back up using dvr barz to your computer and I would suggest if possible backing the full image up and backing it up to a drive connected externally via USB that is attached to your computer.
> 
> And then order a brand new 1tb western digital purple drive, I just looked on Amazon and if you are a prime member you can get a brand new one for around 52 dollars and delivered within one to 2 days.
> 
> When I checked it said receive tommorow.
> 
> I would also when you pull the factory drive out of your tivo look at the size of the drive.
> 
> But I am pretty sure it is a western digital 1tb green drive. Which are not made anymore.
> 
> Since you said it is an XLR model.
> 
> Which came with 1tb drives from the factory.
> 
> I hope this helps you further


I did NOT suggest a full or even partial write test as that would be destructive and he/she would lose everything.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> I did NOT suggest a full or even partial write test as that would be destructive and he/she would lose everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Okay I was just saying follow your instructions.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Okay I was just saying follow your instructions.


Got it I assume you were referring to the wd data lifegaurd tools and the full read test.
Not the quick test.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Okay I was just saying follow your instructions.


I understand but you have to be careful what you post as small details can lose recordings.

It is the quality of the post and not the length of the post that matters.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> I understand but you have to be careful what you post as small details can lose recordings.
> 
> It is the quality of the post and not the length of the post that matters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yep I am trying to condense more.

While trying to be more specific.

The reason why I said full read write test is because in the wd data lifegaurd tools it says for drive check or test it gives a choice of quick read write test or full read write test.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> Yep I am trying to condense more.
> 
> While trying to be more specific.
> 
> The reason why I said full read write test is because in the wd data lifegaurd tools it says for drive check or test it gives a choice of quick read write test or full read write test.


For new drive or to try to recertify an old drive you do run a full read-write-read test on the drive.

To check a drive out SMART tests and full read test so as not to destroy any data on the drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> For new drive or to try to recertify an old drive you do run a full read-write-read test on the drive.
> 
> To check a drive out SMART tests and full read test so as not to destroy any data on the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Yes that's what I thought, it is the quick drive erase, or full drive erase, you want to avoid unless it is a brand new drive, or you want to zero out all the sectors on an older hard drive.

I have found for me personally,

On really old tivo hard drives, that while I don't recomend reusing them if you are going to transfer shows and settings back that, they can be used to reimage or as a basis for a drive expansion.

But that's not what's needed here.

And thankfully desktop size 3.5 1tb drives are still made. All though they are becoming harder to find.


----------



## Phil Sundman

I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, currently on 20.6.1 and won't allow to load downloaded info, now stuck in setup. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

Phil Sundman said:


> I need a image for a Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, currently on 20.6.1 and won't allow to load downloaded info, now stuck in setup. Any help would be appreciated.


Sent.


----------



## ClearToLand

Phil Sundman said:


> I need a image for a *Tivo Series 4 Premiere HD TCD746320, currently on 20.6.1* and won't allow to load downloaded info, now stuck in setup. Any help would be appreciated.


Does your Premiere have Lifetime?

TiVo Corp is no longer re-activating lapsed monthly subscriptions on pre Series 5 TiVo Units.


----------



## markoshawn

Hi all I also just tried to revive my TCD 746320 and as a result found this thread. ggieseke, if you could point me to that image, it would be greatly appreciated. Quick question, do you remove the drive from the tivo and connect it to the PC doing the upgrade through a USB adapter? Thanks to all of you for the information. Trying to use the tivo to get OTA channels while cutting the cord.


----------



## ggieseke

markoshawn said:


> Hi all I also just tried to revive my TCD 746320 and as a result found this thread. ggieseke, if you could point me to that image, it would be greatly appreciated. Quick question, do you remove the drive from the tivo and connect it to the PC doing the upgrade through a USB adapter? Thanks to all of you for the information. Trying to use the tivo to get OTA channels while cutting the cord.


Image sent.

Connect the drive to a Windows PC and use DvrBARS to restore it.
Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## No Moss

I have the same problem. I just bought a used Tivo Series 4 Premier. In a phone call Tivo confirmed it has lifetime but now I'm in the endless loop with the self guided setup. I bought this unit because the Tivo Series 4 I had been using since 2013 was deactivated by Tivo 2 weeks ago (they said told me it was a 'glitch' in their system which allowed me to use it without paying!, it does not have lifetime).

The two Tivos are identical and both seem to be working but one is deactivated and the other in the endless setup. Can I put the hard drive from the deactivated unit into the endless setup unit? Will that work. Alternatively how can I get an image that will work in the endless setup unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lprimak

You can just swap out the hard drives. It should work. The account is tied to the motherboard.



No Moss said:


> I have the same problem. I just bought a used Tivo Series 4 Premier. In a phone call Tivo confirmed it has lifetime but now I'm in the endless loop with the self guided setup. I bought this unit because the Tivo Series 4 I had been using since 2013 was deactivated by Tivo 2 weeks ago (they said told me it was a 'glitch' in their system which allowed me to use it without paying!, it does not have lifetime).
> 
> The two Tivos are identical and both seem to be working but one is deactivated and the other in the endless setup. Can I put the hard drive from the deactivated unit into the endless setup unit? Will that work. Alternatively how can I get an image that will work in the endless setup unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmbach

No Moss said:


> I have the same problem. I just bought a used Tivo Series 4 Premier. In a phone call Tivo confirmed it has lifetime but now I'm in the endless loop with the self guided setup. I bought this unit because the Tivo Series 4 I had been using since 2013 was deactivated by Tivo 2 weeks ago (they said told me it was a 'glitch' in their system which allowed me to use it without paying!, it does not have lifetime).
> 
> The two Tivos are identical and both seem to be working but one is deactivated and the other in the endless setup. Can I put the hard drive from the deactivated unit into the endless setup unit? Will that work. Alternatively how can I get an image that will work in the endless setup unit? Thanks in advance.


If the drives are the same size, you can clone the working drive to the endless loop drive. (I would run the endless loop drive through full diagnostic first before cloning it and placing it in service )

You will have to run a clear and delete everything on the new TiVo to marry the drive to the motherboard in order to use it.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> If the drives are the same size, you can clone the working drive to the endless loop drive. (I would run the endless loop drive through full diagnostic first before cloning it and placing it in service )
> 
> You will have to run a clear and delete everything on the new TiVo to marry the drive to the motherboard in order to use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I would like jm said clone the drive from the deactivated working tivo first.

Then after the steps he outlined are followed save the original hard drive from the working deactivated tivo.


----------



## gabrielstern

lprimak said:


> You can just swap out the hard drives. It should work. The account is tied to the motherboard.





lprimak said:


> You can just swap out the hard drives. It should work. The account is tied to the motherboard.


One or 2 things to try that I forgot to mention first I would Download the Dvr barz software using the link ggieseke sent to this forum on October 25th.

Then I would hook up the drive from the working deactivated tivo, To your computer and using the software referenced run a full back up. Which will back up the full image including any recordings.

I am assuming since you mentioned it is a series 4 premier that it is a 500 gig hard drive.

Which are not made in desktop sizes anymore.

So you can either restore the full image to the drive from the non working tivo.

After writing all zeros to that drive.

Or you can restore the image to a brand new laptop size drive then hook the laptop size drive up temporarily to the tivo with lifetime.

Run the clear and delete everything like jm said.

And then either clone it like jm said after using wd data lifegaurd utilities running a full drive erase on the drive that gets stuck.

Or you can choose to just copy and expand the image to a brand new 1tb desktop drive using jmfs. Or mffs tools 3.2. Remember the cleaner the image the better the results.

All white saving the hard drive from your working tivo and leaving it in its original state which is ideal.


----------



## No Moss

Thank you. The drives are the same size (320 GB) and both are fully functional. I have created an full backup image of the drive from the deactivated Tivo to my PC using DvrBARS. I can't do anything to the lifetime Tivo with its current drive since all it wants to do is go through the guided setup. So I will put the drive from the deactivated Tivo into the lifetime Tivo.

.... then what? Do I still need to 'run the clear and delete everything' on the lifetime Tivo? What does that accomplish? Is that a tool in the Tivo menu?


----------



## jmbach

No Moss said:


> Thank you. The drives are the same size (320 GB) and both are fully functional. I have created an full backup image of the drive from the deactivated Tivo to my PC using DvrBARS. I can't do anything to the lifetime Tivo with its current drive since all it wants to do is go through the guided setup. So I will put the drive from the deactivated Tivo into the lifetime Tivo.
> 
> .... then what? Do I still need to 'run the clear and delete everything' on the lifetime Tivo? What does that accomplish? Is that a tool in the Tivo menu?


Clear and Delete Everything will marry the drive to the TiVo. Unless you do that, the TiVo will have very limited functionality. And yes it is a menu choice in one of the TiVo screens.

The lifetime subscription stays with the motherboard and not the drive.

Still recommend running diagnostics on any drive going into a TiVo.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

No Moss said:


> Thank you. The drives are the same size (320 GB) and both are fully functional. I have created an full backup image of the drive from the deactivated Tivo to my PC using DvrBARS. I can't do anything to the lifetime Tivo with its current drive since all it wants to do is go through the guided setup. So I will put the drive from the deactivated Tivo into the lifetime Tivo.
> 
> .... then what? Do I still need to 'run the clear and delete everything' on the lifetime Tivo? What does that accomplish? Is that a tool in the Tivo menu?


You can run the diagnostic jm recommended from the drive from the non working tivo.
I recomend you save the image you backed up in your computer which I assume you did using dvr barz.

And download western digital data lifeguard utilities.

Then plug the drive from the tivo that gets.stuck in guided setup into your computer.

And then run a full drive erase on the 320 gig drive I mentioned above.

Then after that completes.

Then proceed to do a full restore to that drive from Dvr. Barz

Then after installing back into the tivo proceed to running a full clear and delete everything which can be found by selecting help Then selecting reset to defaults.


----------



## No Moss

Thank you gentlemen. The lifetime tivo is now updated and running.


----------



## No Moss

Follow up questions. This seems to happen if the tivo has not been connected for a while. Is it likely to happen again if the box is not in continuous service? How long? 

Also, when my Series 4 was deactivated a few weeks ago I powered up my old Series 3 which had not been used since 2013 and that worked without a hitch. So this problem seems specific to the Series 4.


----------



## gabrielstern

No Moss said:


> Follow up questions. This seems to happen if the tivo has not been connected for a while. Is it likely to happen again if the box is not in continuous service? How long?
> 
> Also, when my Series 4 was deactivated a few weeks ago I powered up my old Series 3 which had not been used since 2013 and that worked without a hitch. So this problem seems specific to the Series 4.


It is honestly if I had been you I would have called tivo up asked them to reactivate the tivo for one month.

Downloaded pytivo. Or kttmg

Backed up all my recordings to a computer. Using pytivo or kttmg

Then went through the process that you just did.

But instead ran the cd and e First on the tivo that was deactivated after all recordings were off of it.

Ordered a new 1tb western digital red plus drive went to the jmfs forum downloaded that software. Then used that program to copy and expand and superzize the original 320 gig drive image to a 1tb image.

Then put the 1tb drive in the series 4 with lifetime service.

But that's me meanwhile what I just outlined is something you could consider. Moving forward.

There is also mffs.tools.3.2.

To consider but I only use that with series 4s for anything involving drives over 2tbs as jmfs can't handle that.

And mffs.tools.3.2 is more complicated to use.

I have to say wow a series 3 tivo you are still using.

As for your question with series 4 having that issue it started in early 2020.

When tivos then parent owner rovi. Decided to just shut down all the old series 4 servers that including all the old updates. Without moving them to an updated server.

So any series 4 hard drive that had not been updated prior to 2017,when tivo first got sold.

Would just get stuck and not be able to connect to the servers to update the software.

Thus forcing someone to lose all their recordings and have to reimage the drive.

That issue was somewhat resolved earlier this year. When the servers for the series 4 were turned on again. But I am not sure if all the old updates were moved over to the new servers.

So now if the drive sits for more than a month it has to install a software update.


----------



## ThAbtO

You can't get shows off a de-activated Tivo because it require Tivo service to do that.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You can't get shows off a de-activated Tivo because it require Tivo service to do that.


I know that I mentioned in my reply that I would have called tivo and asked them to reactivate for a month and paid them 14 dollars and did that while I waited for my lifetime tivo to arrive.

That way I could grab my programs off of it unless he could stick the drive in the new tivo and grabbed the shows off it before the next restart.

Which I think is possible.

But I know at the next restart if you do not marry the drive to the motherboard that's it you lose all recordings.

Me honestly I just do lifetime subscriptions and before 2017 a lifetime subscription with the discount was around 350 dollars.

And since he mentioned he had a series 3 also.

I would have as soon as I bought the series 4 assuming he bought it between 2012 and 2013 would have just activated it with a lifetime subscription.

Nowadays I would just buy a tivo refurbished from weaknees that include the lifetime subscriptions rather than pay an extra almost 600 dollars. On top of the purchase fee you would pay buying off of Amazon.

But that's me. An extra 14 dollars is well worth it to temporarily get the unit working again to get my stuff out and then cd and e the drive.

And copy the image off to a bigger drive Like a 1tb drive then just slap 1tb in New tivo cd and e then go through guided set up and be done.

Maybe he could still call tivo and do that since he mentioned he used dvr barz to back up the drive from the deactivated Tivo.

14 dollars sounds worth it to me.

But that's me.


----------



## ThAbtO

No.
The De-activated tivo is now trash. Tivo No longer will activate the old Series 4.
Shows are encoded to the original Tivo that recorded it and to use in another means Clear & Delete Everything must be run, which would delete all the shows.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> No.
> The De-activated tivo is now trash. Tivo No longer will activate the old Series 4.
> Shows are encoded to the original Tivo that recorded it and to use in another means Clear & Delete Everything must be run, which would delete all the shows.


Wow tivo now will not reactivate series 4 tivos even if it is the same owner that sucks.

If that is the case how does weaknees still sell them refurbished with the lifetime subscription included then.

Since the lifetime subscriptions no longer changes with the owner.

Anyway i know you could try plugging the drive into the working tivo that has an active subscription and try to extract the shows and just avoid restarting the tivo until finished.

But if that is done their is like a 12 hour window to do that.
Before it will automatically restart.

And that's if a software update gets downloaded.

But it is possible in some cases. To do that.

With series 4s.

But even if you can do that sucessfully as soon as that is done you have to immediately do a c d and e. On that drive. To tie the image to the motherboard.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> If that is the case how does weaknees still sell them refurbished with the lifetime subscription included then.


That is already activated. Just changing owner does not remove the lifetime sub. It stays with the device.


gabrielstern said:


> Anyway i know you could try plugging the drive into the working tivo that has an active subscription and try to extract the shows and just avoid restarting the tivo until finished.
> 
> But if that is done their is like a 12 hour window to do that.
> Before it will automatically restart.
> 
> And that's if a software update gets downloaded.
> 
> But it is possible in some cases. To do that.
> 
> With series 4s.


This is disinformation.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> That is already activated. Just changing owner does not remove the lifetime sub. It stays with the device.
> 
> This is disinformation.


The information I got about the marrying the drive to the motherboard comes from the mffs. Tools 3.2 forum.

Where this was brought up.

About moving a drive and image from one tivo to another.

And what was said was if you don't marry the drive to the motherboard by a cd and e procedure was.

At the next software update and scheduled restart was you would lose all recordings and settings.

So conceivably someone could move a series 4 hard drive to another series 4 if they are the same model and see if it boots up and is able to connect to the other tivos and a home computer or and see if it connects.

But again it depends how long the hard drive was in a deactivated tivo. If it is a couple of days or less than 2 weeks then it should be possible.

Maybe a month at the most.

But after that probably not.

Bit ultimately on the next restart you will lose all recordings and settings.

Upon the next restart.

Because the drive was not married to the motherboard.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> About moving a drive and image from one tivo to another.


You cannot just move the drive to another Tivo of the same model and expect everything would play because its encoded to the TSN.


gabrielstern said:


> what was said was if you don't marry the drive to the motherboard by a cd and e procedure was.


You only do this if the drive/image was from a different Tivo (TSN), even though its the same model.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You cannot just move the drive to another Tivo of the same model and expect everything would play because its encoded to the TSN.
> 
> You only do this if the drive/image was from a different Tivo (TSN), even though its the same model.


In this guy's case it is a tivo with a different tsn.

What happened was is tivo forget to bill him monthly for his original series 4 and just deactivated it so he ordered an exact same model tivo that included the lifetime subscription.

But the software was not updated and was getting stuck in the guided set up loop.

On the replacement tivo he ordered.

So conceivably it is possible because I did an experiment in 2020 when my original image and recordings got stuck.

On my 500 gig drive.

And ggiesake sent me a new image.

But the first time I just put it through guided setup and did not do a c d and e and it connected up to my other tivos and.my computer and sent the recordings I backed up back. And they transfered fine.

But then ggieseke then told me don't forget to run the new image through a c d and e to marry it to the motherboard so you don't lose any settings or recordings.

Which I did.

That's how I know it's possible.

Also if you have read earlier posts a guy had 2 different exact same model series 4s.

And he put the hard drive from the working tivo in to see if it would boot up.

And it did.

But I do understand completely what you are saying.

And yes if you do that and if you don't marry the drive to the motherboard you will lose all recordings and settings upon the next scheduled restart.

But guys like you and I back up our
recordings and don't do anything but lifetime subscriptions.

My only mistake I ever made was 2 things which was trying out hydra.

Which I have reversed with all recordings restored. On my other 3 tivos

And 2 after I had pulled my 500 gig out of my series 4 in 2015. And just did a second copy of that drive in early 2019 i did not plug that drive back into my series 4 to update the software.

Before I used jmfs to do a second copy.

So when I attempted to copy it for a third time just to have a hard drive to back up some recordings that was when the drive got stuck and kept restarting and could not cannot anymore and had to be reimaged.

But I know a lot more now and will never make that mistake again.

So now before I copy any series 4 drives or images I always plug it back in and let it connect to the servers before I copy any image.

As with tivo now it is not like the old days where they just left all the servers on and all the updates on.

And they seem to make a lot of mistakes and refuse to correct them

like forgetting to bill the guy above and just deactivating his tivo and then refusing to reactivate it.

Thats not right.

Among other things.

And thats why most long time tivo guys refuse to buy brand new tivos.

And they have lost a lot of subscribers since 2017.

For me I do not want to buy something if I can't safely keep.it going and maintain it.

And have it do what I want and meet my needs.

And the truth is the old tivos work very reliably.

And they still work years later.
Like the series 4s and romios.

And even the bolts if you modify them.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> In this guy's case it is a tivo with a different tsn.
> 
> What happened was is tivo forget to bill him monthly for his original series 4 and just deactivated it so he ordered an exact same model tivo that included the lifetime subscription.
> 
> But the software was not updated and was getting stuck in the guided set up loop.
> 
> On the replacement tivo he ordered.
> 
> So conceivably it is possible because I did an experiment in 2020 when my original image and recordings got stuck.
> 
> On my 500 gig drive.
> 
> And ggiesake sent me a new image.
> 
> But the first time I just put it through guided setup and did not do a c d and e and it connected up to my other tivos and.my computer and sent the recordings I backed up back. And they transfered fine.
> 
> But then ggieseke then told me don't forget to run the new image through a c d and e to marry it to the motherboard so you don't lose any settings or recordings.
> 
> Which I did.
> 
> That's how I know it's possible.
> 
> Also if you have read earlier posts a guy had 2 different exact same model series 4s.
> 
> And he put the hard drive from the working tivo in to see if it would boot up.
> 
> And it did.
> 
> But I do understand completely what you are saying.
> 
> And yes if you do that and if you don't marry the drive to the motherboard you will lose all recordings and settings upon the next scheduled restart.
> 
> But guys like you and I back up our
> recordings and don't do anything but lifetime subscriptions.
> 
> My only mistake I ever made was 2 things which was trying out hydra.
> 
> Which I have reversed with all recordings restored. On my other 3 tivos
> 
> And 2 after I had pulled my 500 gig out of my series 4 in 2015. And just did a second copy of that drive in early 2019 i did not plug that drive back into my series 4 to update the software.
> 
> Before I used jmfs to do a second copy.
> 
> So when I attempted to copy it for a third time just to have a hard drive to back up some recordings that was when the drive got stuck and kept restarting and could not cannot anymore and had to be reimaged.
> 
> But I know a lot more now and will never make that mistake again.
> 
> So now before I copy any series 4 drives or images I always plug it back in and let it connect to the servers before I copy any image.
> 
> As with tivo now it is not like the old days where they just left all the servers on and all the updates on.
> 
> And they seem to make a lot of mistakes and refuse to correct them
> 
> like forgetting to bill the guy above and just deactivating his tivo and then refusing to reactivate it.
> 
> Thats not right.
> 
> Among other things.
> 
> And thats why most long time tivo guys refuse to buy brand new tivos.
> 
> And they have lost a lot of subscribers since 2017.
> 
> For me I do not want to buy something if I can't safely keep.it going and maintain it.
> 
> And have it do what I want and meet my needs.
> 
> And the truth is the old tivos work very reliably.
> 
> And they still work years later.
> Like the series 4s and romios.
> 
> And even the bolts if you modify them.


ggieseke has some series 4 images that are naive and will marry to the TiVo upon first boot. However his instructions to do a c&de ensure the marriage is complete for all his images.

A TiVo will boot a non-native drive and will have an invalid TSN and will not have the media access code that allows transfer of recordings off that drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> ggieseke has some series 4 images that are naive and will marry to the TiVo upon first boot. However his instructions to do a c&de ensure the marriage is complete for all his images.
> 
> A TiVo will boot a non-native drive and will have an invalid TSN and will not have the media access code that allows transfer of recordings off that drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks jm. I remember seeing this discussion in mffs tools. 3.2 . But I
also remember ggieseke mentioning something about making sure the tsn under the account system information does not say all zeros.

So it sounds like you are saying if the media access key does not change after putting the drive in then it would work. But you would still need to do a c d and e as soon as possible to marry the drive to the motherboard.

I know that the media access key once a tivo is linked to a customer's account does not change.

I know in my case once a tivo model and serial number is linked to my account it does not seem to matter what I do with my series 4.

Thanks again.

For explaining this in more detail.

And reminding me of some things I forgot about such as the media access key.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks jm. I remember seeing this discussion in mffs tools. 3.2 . But I
> also remember ggieseke mentioning something about making sure the tsn under the account system information does not say all zeros.
> 
> So it sounds like you are saying if the media access key does not change after putting the drive in then it would work. But you would still need to do a c d and e as soon as possible to marry the drive to the motherboard.
> 
> I know that the media access key once a tivo is linked to a customer's account does not change.
> 
> I know in my case once a tivo model and serial number is linked to my account it does not seem to matter what I do with my series 4.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> For explaining this in more detail.
> 
> And reminding me of some things I forgot about such as the media access key.


When you say non native do you mean a tivo that has a different model number.

Such as using an image from the 320 gig model.
And copying it to a different tivo model that came with a 500 gig drive.
.
For example for the series 4 there was the 2 tuner 320 gig drive ones the 4 tuner premier like mine that came with a 500 gig drive.

And the xl or XLR 4 tuner 1tb drive model.

Because my understanding is that would not work at all because the drive sizes were different.

Unless it would be possible to use mffs tools 3.2 or jmfs and expand the 320 gig image to a 500 gig image or 1 tb image and then install an image that was native to 320 gig tivo into a 500 gig premier or 1tb XLR tivo.

But my understanding is that is not possible.

If I am bringing this up it is so guys like the one you and I helped 2 days ago can if possible get their recordings out if possible.

And have 2 different tivos with the same model numbers and drive sizes.

Which to me sounds like that would be a native image.


----------



## Chris Theisen

So many having the same issue and no fix from Tivo?

I also need an image to see if that will resolve my issue. I don't need to retain my settings or recordings, so I assume the process will be pretty straight forward.

Thank you...


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> So many having the same issue and no fix from Tivo?
> 
> I also need an image to see if that will resolve my issue. I don't need to retain my settings or recordings, so I assume the process will be pretty straight forward.
> 
> Thank you...


You will need to see the earlier post with the link to the DVRBarz Software from ggieseke. Here is the linkhttps://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/dvr-backup-and-restore-software-for-windows-dvrbars.503261/

What is the issue and what model series 4 is it.
And what is the exact issue.

And is there more than one series 4 involved that is the same model with one working and one not working.

If that is not the case then you will need ggieseke to send you a native image for your model tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> You will need to see the earlier post with the link to the DVR Barz Software from ggieseke.


We keep trying to correct your posts to no end as you keep doing the same thing.

Its DVRBars NOT DVR Barz and its readily available to download from another thread. GGieseke will share later versions, but it may still be experimental.

In previous posts, you mention "mffs tools" when its MFSTools. These corrections make it easier to search for them.

Another faux pau is you keep starting sentences with And, and each paragraph is 1 sentence long. smh.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> You will need to see the earlier post with the link to the DVR Barz Software from ggieseke. First.
> 
> What is the issue and what model series 4 is it.
> And what is the exact issue.
> 
> And is there more than one series 4 involved that is the same model with one working and one not working.
> 
> If that is not the case then you will need ggieseke to send you a native image for your model tivo.


It depends on the specific issue whether you need an image from ggieseke or not.

Sometimes if you have a good updated image from another series 4 that is the same model number and size hard drive even if the series 4 was inactivated or has other issues you can use that to restore a good image to your stuck tivo. But must do a cd and e afterword to marry the image to the motherboard


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> We keep trying to correct your posts to no end as you keep doing the same thing.
> 
> Its DVRBars NOT DVR Barz and its readily available to download from another thread. GGieseke will share later versions, but it may still be experimental.
> 
> Another faux pau is you keep starting sentences with And, and each paragraph is 1 sentence long. smh.


Thanks DvRBarz then thanks I can't copy and paste the link from my phone but it is in an earlier post from ggieseke the actaul link to the software. In this forum.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks DvRBarz then thanks I can't copy and paste the link from my phone but it is in an earlier post from ggieseke the actaul link to the software. In this forum.


That may be the problem. You are not seeing the entire picture.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks DvRBarz then thanks I can't copy and paste the link from my phone but it is in an earlier post from ggieseke the actaul link to the software. In this forum.


Also whether drive from another tivo bieng able to be used to extract a recording depends on whether the media access key still works.

And whether the image is native to that model tivo or not this comes from jmbach.

But ultimately a cd and e still needs to be done.


----------



## ThAbtO

You also keep replying to yourself so it would be confusing as to whom you are replying to.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> That may be the problem. You are not seeing the entire picture.


Yes I need to ask you this from my phone would switching to tapatalk like jmbach uses help solve the copy and paste issue.

And let me see more from my phone.

I remember I had no problem doing a copy and paste of a link from my computer but I am not always at my computer.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You also keep replying to yourself so it would be confusing as to whom you are replying to.


It may be my phone but usually I hit reply from where the last member posted.

I have even gone back in and started using the edit button. To be more clear and direct.

I am using the browser on my phone.

Would tapatalk help solve some of these issues.

Vs my phones browser.


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't use tapatalk on my phone. I also do not copy and paste so much. It makes it hard to correct your texts. 

I have used the forum on my phone's browser and instead of the seeing posts here where you have to scroll left and right to read them, it wraps around to fit the width.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I am using the browser on my phone.


What browser on your phone?

I use firefox on my computer and my phone.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> That may be the problem. You are not seeing the entire





ThAbtO said:


> I don't use tapatalk on my phone. I also do not copy and paste so much. It makes it hard to correct your texts.
> 
> I have used the forum on my phone's browser and instead of the seeing posts here where you have to scroll left and right to read them, it wraps around to fit the width.


I am using a galaxy s 20 and I do not think mine wraps around it looks like a mini version of my computer but the screen is much smaller and I cannot post links or download software on.my phone just from my computer.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> What browser on your phone?
> 
> I use firefox on my computer and my phone.


On My computer chrome from my email by default it takes it to the Samsung galaxy browser.

Not chrome on my phone.

Where on.my computer it will go to Microsoft edge.

If I respond by email.


----------



## ThAbtO

I am using Galaxy S20 and previous is Galaxy S7 and I know how to copy and paste when I need to.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I am using Galaxy S20 and previous is Galaxy S7 and I know how to copy and paste when I need to.


How can I copy and paste from my phone.

It would be much easier vs directing people to an earlier post.

So you also have a Galaxy s 20 mine is a plus.

I am at my computer maybe once a week or use my powerhorse desktop only when needed.

And that's where I have been able to figure out and reformat hard drives and series 4 images and discovered things.

Including how to make Mffstools.Tools3.2

Work.

I even came up with a fix for the dreaded hydra issue with the power sata ports.

And it no longer powering up the hard drives.

For the bolts and edges.


----------



## ThAbtO

The way things look here comparing the PC to phone is the same for me, just narrower and I can still post a reply from the box at the bottom.

When you copy is to tap and hold on phone, and move the pointers to mark what you need, then there would be a pop-up that say copy cut. To paste, just tap/hold where you want to paste and the pop-up shows with paste. Does that sound familiar?


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> The way things look here comparing the PC to phone is the same for me, just narrower and I can still post a reply from the box at the bottom.
> 
> When you copy is to tap and hold on phone, and move the pointers to mark what you need, then there would be a pop-up that say copy cut. To paste, just tap/hold where you want to paste and the pop-up shows with paste. Does that sound familiar?


Somewhat and thanks.

I do know what I am talking about.

I am trying to further get more precise.

While more specific and detailed.

For me it looks narrower.

But on my computer I would right click my mouse highlight select copy then select paste where I want to paste a link.

I wish I could run a wireless mouse on my phone sometimes.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> The way things look here comparing the PC to phone is the same for me, just narrower and I can still post a reply from the box at the
> 
> When you copy is to tap and hold on phone, and move the pointers to mark what you need, then there would be a pop-up that say copy cut. To paste, just tap/hold where you want to paste and the pop-up shows with paste. Does that sound familiar?


Thanks for your help I made an edit and was able to finally copy and paste from my phone and Paste the direct link for dvr barz in my reply to the other guy Thanks again for your help.

Was getting frustrated for months not just bieng able to copy and paste the links from my phone.


----------



## ThAbtO

This reply looks better now.


----------



## ThAbtO




----------



## ThAbtO

This is what I see from my phone.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> This reply looks better now.


Thanks for your help with getting copy and paste to work on phone.

For months I have been trying to do that


----------



## ThAbtO

Mods: excuse the thread hijack.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> This is what I see from my phone.


I don't see that on.my phone thanks to you I am looking for another link to get the thread copied into a post of mine on the drives that don't work with hydra thread to direct people to my workaround for the dreaded hard drives not powering up thread I solved that back in January with my one bolt I know jm Bach was working on a fix. For that.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I don't see that on.my phone thanks to you I am looking for another link to get the thread copied into a post of mine on the drives that don't work with hydra thread to direct people to my workaround for the dreaded hard drives not powering up thread I solved that back in January with my one bolt I know jm Bach was working on a fix. For that.


It's fine now do you understand what happens with my phone where posts don't go where I want them.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> So many having the same issue and no fix from Tivo?
> 
> I also need an image to see if that will resolve my issue. I don't need to retain my settings or recordings, so I assume the process will be pretty straight forward.
> 
> Thank you...


It also depends on other variables whether you need an image from ggieseke or not.

What model tivo is it and is there more than one model series4 that you have and are they the same models does one have a good updated image or not either way please see my link to the DvrBarz software below.

As you will need it whether you need a new image or not.

Also what model tivo is it.

Is it the 320 gig hard drive 2 tuner series 4 the 500 gig 4 tuner premier series 4 or the 1tb series 4 XLR model.


----------



## jmbach

gabrielstern said:


> It's fine now do you understand what happens with my phone where posts don't go where I want them.


If you need to wait until you are at your computer to reply, then wait. No reply is better than a confusing reply. A concise intelligible reply is priceless.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielstern

jmbach said:


> If you need to wait until you at your computer to reply, then wait. No reply is better than a confusing reply. A concise intelligible reply is priceless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks I figured out how to copy and paste the links.

Thanks to tivoalcholicbythe bay.

Been trying for months to get that to work on.my phone
List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt
I posted a fix and issues for the this forum. That you might want to read.

Even though completey unrelated

I know you were working on that.

I encountered the sata power port issue on my 500 gig bolt when downgrading back to te3 in January and solved it.

Plus I was curious if just copying and expanding the stock drives using mffstools3.2

Might avoid the dreaded drive check issue.

With bolts on hydra and the edge dvrs.

Either way that's another issue where mffs.tools3.2 might be of use.

To avoid needing to utilize my fix

I also posted some things that you may want to read and look into at this linkhttps://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/upgrading-an-edge.580736/unread

Although again unrated to this forum where MFS Tools 3.2

Might be of use and helpful to those in that forum when upgrading their edge dvrs and avoid the hydra sata power port issue


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I figured out how to copy and paste the links.


I haven't seen you post any links as of late.

I know how to post URLs, images, YouTube video links, etc. by using the forum's codes. I do this only through typing on PC and phone. Posting links mean to include the URL address. That way, there is no searching required. An example is your last post "mffs.tools3.2" would not be found by searching.

What I can do is this... MFSTools Its a clickable link that takes you directly to the site.
I rarely post using my phone anyways.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I haven't seen you post any links as of late.
> 
> I know how to post URLs, images, YouTube video links, etc. by using the forum's codes. I do this only through typing on PC and phone. Posting links mean to include the URL address. That way, there is no searching required. An example is your last post "mffs.tools3.2" would not be found by searching.
> 
> What I can do is this... MFSTools
> I rarely post using my phone anyways.


Thanks where can I find the forum codes.

That post was to just let jmbach that I posted a fix on that sites forum but wanted him to look at my post their but answer and maybe address an issue that mffstools3.2 might fix in that forum that was a different forum. That involves hydra. And edge dvrs.

And the power sata ports.

That's why I did not post the link.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I haven't seen you post any links as of late.
> 
> I know how to post URLs, images, YouTube video links, etc. by using the forum's codes. I do this only through typing on PC and phone. Posting links mean to include the URL address. That way, there is no searching required. An example is your last post "mffs.tools3.2" would not be found by searching.
> 
> What I can do is this... MFSTools Its a clickable link that takes you directly to the site.
> I rarely post using my phone anyways.


I am posting the first link for you to view Upgrading an Edge

Where I posted some things. For you to view even though it is unrelated to this thread.

And I will post the next thread link.

For you to view my fix.

And issues jmbach may be able to answer involving the dreaded drive check in hydra.

And the issue with the power sata ports no longer powering on any hard drive when you remove and unplug even the stock hard drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I haven't seen you post any links as of late.
> 
> I know how to post URLs, images, YouTube video links, etc. by using the forum's codes. I do this only through typing on PC and phone. Posting links mean to include the URL address. That way, there is no searching required. An example is your last post "mffs.tools3.2" would not be found by searching.
> 
> What I can do is this... MFSTools Its a clickable link that takes you directly to the site.
> I rarely post using my phone anyways.


Here is the other link that I was mentioning but again unrelated to this post.

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> Thanks where can I find the forum codes.


Its called BB Codes. It can be a bit of a learning curve to use them correctly or the way you like it to be.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Its called BB Codes. It can be a bit of a learning curve to use them correctly or the way you like it to be.


Thanks again I added the links in my reply to jmbach and made edits again this was helpful getting the actaul links into this forum so I can copy and paste.

I added the hard drive link into my last post under the upgrading an edge forum as well

But I posted those links for you and jmbach in this forum even though I don't own an edge.

And have downgraded my bolts back to te3.

So you guys can find my fix but maybe direct some of the users to the MFS Tools 3.2 thread and link where appropriate again jmbach is the mffstools 3.2 expert way more than I am


----------



## Chris Theisen

gabrielstern said:


> It depends on the specific issue whether you need an image from ggieseke or not.
> 
> Sometimes if you have a good updated image from another series 4 that is the same model number and size hard drive even if the series 4 was inactivated or has other issues you can use that to restore a good image to your stuck tivo. But must do a cd and e afterword to marry the image to the motherboard


I have a model TCD758250 that was initially not completing a service connection. It would go through the entire process including loading and then Network Connection would show "Failed Problem with the connection" or "Failed Unrecoverable error." I ran kickstart codes 57, 58, 51, 52, 56, and finally 54. No issues found with 54.

I did a complete delete all reset and now it is caught in a Guided Setup loop. It appears that the downloads never actually update the box, so it just keeps repeating the Guided Setup.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Its called BB Codes. It can be a bit of a learning curve to use them correctly or the way you like it to be.


Now to a topic related to this forum if someone had 2 tivos with the same model number and drive sizes but deactivated on one tivo.

You could just copy the drive using


Chris Theisen said:


> I have a model TCD758250 that was initially not completing a service connection. It would go through the entire process including loading and then Network Connection would show "Failed Problem with the connection" or "Failed Unrecoverable error." I ran kickstart codes 57, 58, 51, 52, 56, and finally 54. No issues found with 54.
> 
> I did a complete delete all reset and now it is caught in a Guided Setup loop. It appears that the downloads never actually update the box, so it just keeps repeating the Guided Setup.


Did you just purchase it or did you have it out of service for a long time.

If the software had not been updated or in use since 2017 then it will not typically be able to connect to update the software.

Is your model a 2 tuner is the hard drive a 320 gig drive 500 gig drive or 1tb drive.

Is this your only tivo or do you have a matching series 4 tivo.

With the same model number that was in use past 2017.

This information will allow me to help you a lot better. If you have a matching image that was up to date from another matching series 4 than you could use that image to get your tivo working again if not then you need a new image for that model. And only ggieseke has those images.

I have a 500 gig image but I am not sure if that would work


----------



## ThAbtO

Chris Theisen said:


> I have a model TCD758250 that was initially not completing a service connection. It would go through the entire process including loading and then Network Connection would show "Failed Problem with the connection" or "Failed Unrecoverable error." I ran kickstart codes 57, 58, 51, 52, 56, and finally 54. No issues found with 54.
> 
> I did a complete delete all reset and now it is caught in a Guided Setup loop. It appears that the downloads never actually update the box, so it just keeps repeating the Guided Setup.


Must be a problem with the drive image, and maybe the drive itself as well.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> if someone had 2 tivos with the same model number and drive sizes but deactivated on one tivo.


Activated or not, its not an exact Tivo. The model would be the same, but the Tivo Service Number is always different. An example is when you move the drive from 1 Tivo to another, the drive image still retains the Service number from the first, until you do Clear & Delete Everything. (marrying the image to the Tivo)


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Must be a problem with the drive image, and maybe the drive itself as well.


Exactly I need more specifics. To be able to help

Such as it is a 320 gig drive 500 gig drive 1tb drive was it in continuous use ect.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Activated or not, its not an exact Tivo. The model would be the same, but the Tivo Service Number is always different. An example is when you move the drive from 1 Tivo to another, the drive image still retains the Service number from the first, until you do Clear & Delete Everything. (marrying the image to the Tivo)


Depends sometimes when it boots up it will show the same tsn number as the previous drive and the media access key will be there.

But you would still have to do a cd and e. Eventually but then could back up the recordings from the drive if that is the case.

Remember how I mentioned what happened to me with an image ggieseke sent me.

It also depends if the image was native to that model tivo or not.

But yes ultimately even if that were the case you still have to do a cd and e so on the next restart it does not delete everything.

In his case if he does not have a tivo with a matching model number then he needs ggieseke to send him an image.

But honestly if it is just the hard drive then he needs to just copy the whole image to a 1tb drive using MFS Tools 3.2

But might have an easier time with jmfs which I can't find the link for. But then it might still have the same issue unless once copied and expanded to a new drive.

Then the kickstart codes might fix the issue.

Or maybe Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

Might solve the issue.

But the question is what size hard drive comes stock with that model tivo and was it in continuous use until recently or was it a tivo he got from Amazon or weaknees that has to be reimaged.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> But the question is what size hard drive comes stock with that model tivo and was it in continuous use until recently or was it a tivo he got from Amazon or weaknees that has to be reimaged.


Irrelevant.

Its the health condition of the drive that matters most.

Moving the drive from 1 Tivo of same model to another to get the shows off, will not work. its encoded to the 1st Tivo and only that Tivo can decode it.

Like this. Tivo with service number 12345 and you move it to another Tivo with service number 54321. 2nd Tivo would try an fail because its main board has the service 54321.


----------



## Chris Theisen

gabrielstern said:


> Now to a topic related to this forum if someone had 2 tivos with the same model number and drive sizes but deactivated on one tivo.
> 
> You could just copy the drive using
> 
> Did you just purchase it or did you have it out of service for a long time.
> 
> If the software had not been updated or in use since 2017 then it will not typically be able to connect to update the software.
> 
> Is your model a 2 tuner is the hard drive a 320 gig drive 500 gig drive or 1tb drive.
> 
> Is this your only tivo or do you have a matching series 4 tivo.
> 
> With the same model number that was in use past 2017.
> 
> This information will allow me to help you a lot better. If you have a matching image that was up to date from another matching series 4 than you could use that image to get your tivo working again if not then you need a new image for that model. And only ggieseke has those images.
> 
> I have a 500 gig image but I am not sure if that would work


Correct, I had not used it in a very long time possibly 2017 or longer. This is my only series 4. It has a WD20EURS 2TB drive.

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

Chris Theisen said:


> Correct, I had not used it in a very long time possibly 2017 or longer. This is my only series 4. It has a WD20EURS 2TB drive.
> 
> Thank you.


You need to get it update to the current Tivo software version, because the previous version has not updated to use the current Rovi guide. Unfortunately, Tivo has discontinued the updates for the older software. You would need an image that matches your Tivo model and would get you closer to the current software version.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> Correct, I had not used it in a very long time possibly 2017 or longer. This is my only series 4. It has a WD20EURS 2TB drive.
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like you expanded from the stock drive to a 2tb using jmfs.

You need a new image from ggieseke since your model number is different than mine.

What size was the stock drive was it 320 500 or a 1tb.

Was it the 1tb XLR model.

If it is that model you will have a really easy time with finding a 1tb drive.

If not than you will need a laptop size drive first in a matching size to the stock drive.

To restore the image to then you will need to expand that image up to a brand new 2tb drive which can be a red plus or purple drive using the links I posted for Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

And either MFS Tools 3.2

Or jmfs which I can't find the link for.

Which may be easier for copy and expansion

But is limited to 2tbs.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> If not than you will need a laptop size drive first


This is not recommended to use a laptop drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Its the health condition of the drive that matters most.
> 
> Moving the drive from 1 Tivo of same model to another to get the shows off, will not work. its encoded to the 1st Tivo and only that Tivo can decode it.
> 
> Like this. Tivo with service number 12345 and you move it to another Tivo with service number 54321. 2nd Tivo would try an fail because its main board has the service 54321.


That's true it's the drive condition that matters most.

I actaully looked at my model number and it is tcd 750 5000 model number which is different than his.

I am just saying that when ggieseke sent me an image my tsn number showed up on first boot.

And matched the series number on the back of my tivo.

But the image he sent was for the exact same model number is mine.

Maybe it was a fluke I did ultimately start over and did a cd and e.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I am just saying that when ggieseke sent me an image my tsn number showed up on first boot.


This is because he backed up his image before it ever booted up the first time.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> This is not recommended to use a laptop drive.


For an image and to copy and expand the image its okay.

I actaully used the image ggieseke sent me and restored it to a 500 gig laptop drive because my 500 gig factory drive had too much sector wear I had no choice.

Since you can't get desktop size drives brand new in that size anymore.
And then you just copy and expand the image first to a desktop size drive like a red plus or purple drive then install in tivo.

Let boot up and go through the normal process.

But yes a laptop size drive or solid state should not be used for anything but an imaging drive.


----------



## Chris Theisen

gabrielstern said:


> Sounds like you expanded from the stock drive to a 2tb using jmfs.
> 
> You need a new image from ggieseke since your model number is different than mine.
> 
> What size was the stock drive was it 320 500 or a 1tb.
> 
> Was it the 1tb XLR model.
> 
> If it is that model you will have a really easy time with finding a 1tb drive.
> 
> If not than you will need a laptop size drive first in a matching size to the stock drive.
> 
> To restore the image to then you will need to expand that image up to a brand new 2tb drive which can be a red plus or purple drive using the links I posted for Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
> 
> And either MFS Tools 3.2
> 
> Or jmfs which I can't find the link for.
> 
> Which may be easier for copy and expansion
> 
> But is limited to 2tbs.


I bought it used, so the previous owner must have upgraded to 2TB. I have no issue using a standard 500GB or 1TB image with a new drive. I just need the image and some direction on if any specific drives that must be used or are recommended.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> This is because he backed up his image before it ever booted up the first time.


Yes but his image came from a tivo with a different tsn.

I actaully have used dvr barz to back up my own 500 gig which I updated and a 1tb and 2tb.

Jmfs created image.

I working on at some point a 3tb 4tb.
6tb
And 8tb.

But with mffs.tools3.2 I think instead of the cd and e just putting the drive into repeat guided setup will get the full image to take in dvr barz.

After booting up vs c d and e which works with jmfs.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> I bought it used, so the previous owner must have upgraded to 2TB. I have no issue using a standard 500GB or 1TB image with a new drive. I just need the image and some direction on if any specific drives that must be used or are.
> 
> Hopefully ggieseke can tell you what the stock drive size is. And send you the correct image for your model
> 
> But the factory drive choices are 320 gig 500 gig and 1tb.
> 
> The premier like mine came stock with a 500 gig drive.
> 
> Is your tivo a 4 tuner or 2 tuner model does it say XLR on it.
> 
> If it says XLR that's a 1tb stock drive which will make things 10 times easier. For creating an imaging drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I think instead of the cd and e just putting the drive into repeat guided setup will get the full image to take in dvr barz.
> 
> After booting up vs c d and e which works


Yes, Guided setup will work even if the image is from a different Tivo, the difference is that in system Information, the Tivo Service number would be 0000000000 and this is the reason to run Clear & Delete Everything. which it writes the service number from the board chips to the image. It also allows it to be able to record and play, decode to transfer.

The image from Ggieseke did not have that information and that is why you didn't need to CD&E it. Its called a virgin image.


----------



## Chris Theisen

It is a Premier Elite 4 tuner according to this page: TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere Elite / XL4 Series4 - TCD758250

The Tivopedia page says 2TB was the standard original drive for TCD758250.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, Guided setup will work even if the image is from a different Tivo, the difference is that in system Information, the Tivo Service number would be 0000000000 and this is the reason to run Clear & Delete Everything. which it writes the service number from the board chips to the image. It also allows it to be able to record and play, decode to transfer.
> 
> The image from Ggieseke did not have that information and that is why you didn't need to CD&E it. Its called a virgin image.


When I put the image in it did not have all zeros but ggieseke explained to me at the time that could change to all zeros.

But to help the other guy my question is even though my tivo is a completely different model number and non native to his tivo is would my 1tb or 2tb expanded images work in his tivo if he cd and e the drive.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> It is a Premier Elite 4 tuner according to this page: TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere Elite / XL4 Series4 - TCD758250
> 
> The Tivopedia page says 2TB was the standard original drive for TCD758250.


Interesting I thought they came with a 1 tb drive I have a 2tb image that is expanded from my 500 gig but I am waiting to find out if that image would work but if it did I would still recomend replacing the drive or at a minimum doing a full drive erase but if their is sector damage.

Then you must replace the drive with a western digital red plus 2tb drive or 2tb purple drive.

Since green drives are no longer made.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> When I put the image in it did not have all zeros but ggieseke explained to me at the time that could change to all zeros.


As I explained, its a virgin image. So, it never got your TSN until that image booted up for the first time. then, it implants YOUR TSN to it. Its how his image got it without you needing to do CD&E.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> western digital red plus 2tb drive


The current drive models end in EFZX, old models end in EFRX. These are CMR drives that work with Tivo. Avoid SMR types.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> As I explained, its a virgin image. So, it never got your TSN until that image booted up for the first time. then, it implants YOUR TSN to it. Its how his image got it without you needing to do CD&E.


Now my question Is would my 2tb expanded image work for his tivo even though my image was expanded from a 500 gig drive from a different model tivo mine is a 500 gig premier model.

If he did a cd and e


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> would my 2tb expanded image work for his tivo


No, its a different model, TCD758 vs TCD750. Its similar if you had a 2 tuner Premiere image and use it on a 4 tuner Premiere, won't work, and problems come up later.

The model number also tells what size the OEM drive was.
For the model TCD746320, its OEM is a 320GB. Last 3 digits in the 6 digit model tells the OEM drive size.
Its harder to tell when its >1TB. the TCD748000 is a 1TB.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> The current drive models end in EFZX, old models end in EFRX. These are CMR drives that work with Tivo. Avoid SMR types.


I know that red plus models are the cmr type

And purples are still cmr.

But I need to know if my 2tb expanded image would work for his XLR model that I have stored on my computers solid state drive if after letting it boot up he performed a c d and e.

If so and I get a Dropbox account to send it to I can and he can restore the image using the link I sent for DvrBarz.


----------



## Chris Theisen

gabrielstern said:


> Interesting I thought they came with a 1 tb drive I have a 2tb image that is expanded from my 500 gig but I am waiting to find out if that image would work but if it did I would still recomend replacing the drive or at a minimum doing a full drive erase but if their is sector damage.
> 
> Then you must replace the drive with a western digital red plus 2tb drive or 2tb purple drive.
> 
> Since green drives are no longer made.


Agreed, I definitely plan to replace the drive since it says 2011 on it.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> No, its a different model, TCD758 vs TCD750. Its similar if you had a 2 tuner Premiere image and use it on a 4 tuner Premiere, won't work, and problems come up later.


Thanks I know it's a different model and know it's non native.

So a cd and e to marry to the board would not solve the issue even with an expanded and supersized jmfs created image


----------



## ThAbtO

It has to be the exact model.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> Agreed, I definitely plan to replace the drive since it says 2011 on it.


I would go to Amazon and order a 2tb purple drive or order from microcenter.

Just make sure it is a 5400 rpm drive and that it is the older cmr technology.


----------



## ThAbtO

Purple drives are also old, but are still made (or ending manufacturing.) Its whether its still in warranty or not.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> It has to be the exact model.


That's what I thought originally.

So ggieseke needs to send him an XLR 2tb image.

Unless you have an image for that model.

That's good clean and works.

Stored on your computer.

Then do a full restore using the Dvrbarz software utilizing the link I sent him.

He said he is going to purchase a brand new 2tb drive I recommended the purple one from Amazon unless they are now in that size using smr technology or the newer technology it is the 6 and 8tb sizes and bigger where it's a challenge


----------



## ThAbtO

Chris Theisen said:


> It is a Premier Elite 4 tuner according to this page: TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere Elite / XL4 Series4 - TCD758250
> 
> The Tivopedia page says 2TB was the standard original drive for TCD758250.


I can get you the image for this model, but its a .zip file and do not have instructions and you need to use DVRBars to restore it.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> Purple drives are also old, but are still made (or ending manufacturing.) Its whether its still in warranty or not.


They have new ones with a different look.

The 8tb ones are the ones that are 7200 and requires me to mount a case fan on top to keep cool my 1 and 2 tb ones are fine and still cool to the touch.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I can get you the image for this model, but its a .zip file and do not have instructions and you need to use DVRBars to restore it.


Do you have drop box if so can you send it to him like ggieseke is able to.

I sent him the dvr barz link several times.

He just needs to mount the new hard drive once it comes via a USB and once he installs the dvr barz software just select full restore let it restore the image then boot up the the drive and let it go through guided setup. Then perform a cd and e to marry it to the board.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> Do you have drop box if so can you send it to him like ggieseke is able to.
> 
> I sent him the dvr barz link several times.
> 
> He just needs to mount the new hard drive once it comes via a USB and once he installs the dvr barz software just select full restore let it restore the image then boot up the the drive and let it go through guided setup. Then perform a cd and e to marry it to the board.


I will boot up my computer and give you my Dropbox account.

But if you can do it the way ggieseke does and send the image directly to his email that would be best.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> He just needs to mount the new hard drive once it comes via a USB and once he installs the dvr barz software just select full restore


The image does not need to be mounted to use with DVRBars. Its only for MFSTools when the image was not written to the drive yet.
DVRBars does not even need to be installed. In Windows, unpack and copy over and just run it.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I will boot up my computer and give you my Dropbox account.


I do not use Dropbox and I do not need one. Currently I am borrowing someone else's Google drive and linking the images from it. I have my own Google drive and previously use it to share images.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> Agreed, I definitely plan to replace the drive since it says 2011 on it.


Please see posts belowThAbtO said has that model image for you but need to figure out how to send it to you.

From there you need to order a new 2tb purple drive first then proceed using the link I sent you to download the Dvrbarz software.

Then follow the instructions I posted for restoring the image then follow the rest of the instructions.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> The image does not need to be mounted to use with DVRBars. Its only for MFSTools when the image was not written to the drive yet.
> DVRBars does not even need to be installed. In Windows, unpack and copy over and just run it.


I know that I leave mine installed but use USB to restore images not my mounted drives.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> tivoalcholicbythebay


That's not my user name.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> That's not my user name.


I fixed it i am at my computer now and logged in how do I do google drive from my computer and then get the image to him


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I fixed it i am at my computer now and logged in how do I do google drive from my computer and then get the image to him


I fixed it in the edit I sent to him. From my computer.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> how do I do google drive


You may have your own Google drive and may or may not contain images. It all depends on what you put there. Unless you know how to get to someone else's Google drive (like I do), you cannot get a link to somebody from it.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You may have your own Google drive and may or may not contain images. It all depends on what you put there.


I am setting up google drive on my computer now i have it on my phone already.


----------



## ThAbtO

gabrielstern said:


> I am setting up google drive on my computer now i have it on my phone already.


I just sent him the image file and DVRBars links. No instructions.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I am setting up google drive on my computer now i have it on my phone already.





ThAbtO said:


> I just sent him the image file and DVRBars links. No instructions.


Thanks a lot i sent him instructions and the link to dvr barz I really apreciate your help tonight.

Computer is easier but I am getting the hang of it.

How can I send my images if needed through my Google drive I get a lot more storage in Google drive vs drop box.


----------



## ThAbtO

You just need to send the link address to the files. They do not need a drop Box or Google Drive. Its just stored there and they download it.


----------



## gabrielstern

Chris Theisen said:


> Agreed, I definitely plan to replace the drive since it says 2011 on it.


ThAbtO

Has sent you an image for your model tivo. please go ahead and order a 2tb western digatal purple drive from ither amazon or microcenter.com.

and use this link to download the DVRBarz software.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

from there you will need to connect your brand new hard drive through a usb adapter kit and connection.

then proceed to select the drive connected via usb and select restore full image and select the correct tivo image.

then once the restore is complete then remove from computer and install in tivo.

let boot up go through guided setup. if nessary then proceed to under the correct menu and settings, to select reset to defaults then select clear and delete everything to marry the image to the motherboard.

let it go to guided setup again then after the repeat guided setup is complete you should be good to go.

good luck

Please


gabrielstern said:


> I would go to Amazon and order a 2tb purple drive or order from microcenter.
> 
> Just make sure it is a 5400 rpm drive and that it is the older cmr technology.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You just need to send the link address to the files. They do not need a drop Box or Google Drive. Its just stored there and they download it.


That's something I can figure out later.

Thanks again i have posted the link again to the user along with complete instructions he said he is going to order a new hard drive.

I posted my recommendations with the 2tb purple drive.

And to order from Amazon or microcenter.com


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> You just need to send the link address to the files. They do not need a drop Box or Google Drive. Its just stored there and they download it.


I just checked my purple drive model numbers.

My 8tb ends in purz

My 2tb ends in purx.

Same with 1tb and 4tb.

And the 8tb is the 7200 rpm one.

Hope this helps.

The others are 5400 rpm ones.


----------



## ggieseke

Chris Theisen said:


> It is a Premier Elite 4 tuner according to this page: TiVopedia - TiVo Premiere Elite / XL4 Series4 - TCD758250
> 
> The Tivopedia page says 2TB was the standard original drive for TCD758250.


Image sent.


----------



## gabrielstern

gabrielstern said:


> I just checked my purple drive model numbers.
> 
> My 8tb ends in purz
> 
> My 2tb ends in purx.
> 
> Same with 1tb and 4tb.
> 
> And the 8tb is the 7200 rpm one.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> The others are 5400 rpm ones.





ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


thanks was trying to figure out how to get him a image last night

plus I forgot to mention wd data lifeguard utilities. since he said he wanted to replace the hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


I sent an image for him, however I do not know what procedure to guide him along.


----------



## gabrielstern

ThAbtO said:


> I sent an image for him, however I do not know what procedure to guide him along.


I sent the user the procedure and the link for the DvrBarz software last night but that was for restoring an image to a brand new hard drive.

Ggieseke sent him an image this morning.

But I am not sure if he included the link for the wd data lifeguard utilities software or not.

And the instructions for running a full drive erase.

If he wanted to restore it to the existing 2tb.

Drive.

Now I know why I was puzzled by the 2tb XLR or elite model.

Read that it was discontinued midway through production of the series 4 models and replaced with the 1tb XL model in 2012

I also discovered that originally the choices were the 2 tuner model in the choice of a 320 gig hard drive or 500 gig hard drive.

And the XLR model.

But in 2012 the change was to the 2 tuner 320 gig model and the 500 gig was replaced with the model like mine. Which is a 4 tuner model.

And the 4 tuner 1tb.

Xl model and the 2tb xlr production model was discontinued before production of the series 4 tivos ended as I had purchased my first tivo which is the series 4 back in April of 2013 and those were the choices 2 tuner 320 gig 4 tuner 500 gig and 4 tuner xl model with the 1tb drive.


----------



## Poohbearz

I'm having the setup loop issue. I purchased a series 4 from eBay. Model # TDK 750500. I have a cable card from my provider, but haven't gotten it working yet. My machine had old shows saved, and I had to update the network settings in order to connect to the internet. Since there was old account info, I did a factory reset. Afterwards, I stuck in the loop. I'm only a little tech savvy, but I can follow directions. Can someone please help?


----------



## ggieseke

Poohbearz said:


> I'm having the setup loop issue. I purchased a series 4 from eBay. Model # TDK 750500. I have a cable card from my provider, but haven't gotten it working yet. My machine had old shows saved, and I had to update the network settings in order to connect to the internet. Since there was old account info, I did a factory reset. Afterwards, I stuck in the loop. I'm only a little tech savvy, but I can follow directions. Can someone please help?


Image sent.


----------



## greenmtn802

I am also experiencing a reboot loop with an "out of retirement" TCD746320. Could someone please send an image link so I can try to resurrect it? Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

greenmtn802 said:


> I am also experiencing a reboot loop with an "out of retirement" TCD746320. Could someone please send an image link so I can try to resurrect it? Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## greenmtn802

Thanks, the upgrade was successful!


----------



## splawren

Requesting an image for a Tivo Roamio TCD846500. Thanks in advance. 
Will use new drive setup instructions in Post 388, WD green or purple. Does the drive model matter?


----------



## pl1

splawren said:


> Requesting an image for a Tivo Roamio TCD846500. Thanks in advance.
> Will use new drive setup instructions in Post 388, WD green or purple. Does the drive model matter?


The Roamio (as well as the Bolt and the Edge) will prepare and install the image on its own. Just insert a new blank hard drive. The recommended models are the WD Red Plus (not WD Red) and the WD Purple.


----------



## splawren

pl1 said:


> The Roamio (as well as the Bolt and the Edge) will prepare and install the image on its own. Just insert a new blank hard drive. The recommended models are the WD Red Plus (not WD Red) and the WD Purple.


Unfortunately, using one of those drives, I get the getting info loop in the guided setup.


----------



## pl1

splawren said:


> Unfortunately, using one of those drives, I get the getting info loop in the guided setup.


The next thing to try is the power supply unit. If you have a Mini, I think it is the same, to test.


----------



## terpfan1980

If memory serves, though the Roamio will put an image on the drive, it puts an old image on the drive (if you didn't put a newer one on there first), so the thought that an image isn't needed is _wrong_. You need an image that is late enough to not get stuck in the reboot loop that happens for older images. That is why most people have had to go the route of getting a later image.

@splawren is on the right track looking for an image (I think). I don't think this is power supply related.
Disregard, see @ggieseke message that followed (and thanks for those tech details)


----------



## ggieseke

terpfan1980 said:


> If memory serves, though the Roamio will put an image on the drive, it puts an old image on the drive (if you didn't put a newer one on there first), so the thought that an image isn't needed is _wrong_. You need an image that is late enough to not get stuck in the reboot loop that happens for older images. That is why most people have had to go the route of getting a later image.
> 
> @splawren is on the right track looking for an image (I think). I don't think this is power supply related.


Nobody is making images for Roamios or later models is because the entire OS and the software is on the motherboard. There's nothing on the drive except the recordings and the SQLite database, and the database partition was moved to the motherboard when Bolts came out.

Running a Kickstart 76543210 is the only thing I can think of that may break it out of the boot loop.


----------



## ThAbtO

splawren said:


> Requesting an image for a Tivo Roamio TCD846500.


There are no images for Roamio because its all internal. Its not on the hard drive.


----------



## splawren

Got it - thanks for the help. Will give the Kickstart a go.


----------



## RT14006

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? In a boot loop.


----------



## ggieseke

RT14006 said:


> Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? In a boot loop.


Sent.


----------



## gsteadman

Could someone send me a TCD746320 image? I'm stuck in the loop


----------



## ggieseke

gsteadman said:


> Could someone send me a TCD746320 image? I'm stuck in the loop


Sent.


----------



## gsteadman

Thanks Ggieseke. Well, that changed behavior slightly, now I'm getting an S02 error after connecting to service / loading instead of just getting the loop that takes you back to the "select country"...guided setup. I saw other posts that recommended running air-gapped for 3 days or so, then connecting again. Happy to try this despite my skepticism. What do you think?

For background, I bought 3 Premeire TCD7460 units on Craigslist, all with lifetime service. These units had been sitting for a couple years apparently, without being fired up. The seller is standing by to transfer ownership to me. These had formerly been used with cable cards, but my thought was to go with antenna only use and put new 2TB drives in them. All units have 320GB drives and appear to be fine. All 3 machines have behaved exactly the same.
I ran each one, taking photos of the System Info screen, and verifying the Lifetime Service display. 
However, after attempting a reset and guided setup to change to Antenna input, I got into the reboot loop. That is when I reached out for a new image.


----------



## gsteadman

Update to last post: 
Getting nowhere with these S02 errors (and unwilling to wait for three days of air-gapped operation, I pulled my other Premeire out of daily service, did a drive backup of its 2GB drive using DvrBARS, then restored to one of the new 2GB drives I just bought for these 3 units. That did the trick & I was able to do guided setup, scan for channels and no more S02 errors. What a relief to see the Tivo Menu on screen again. 
The SW version that worked was running on my older Premeire is 20.7.4d-RC15. I have now successfully imaged and set up 2 of 3 units. No idea why it wasn't taking to 20.7.4.RC42. 
Anyone know which of these is a later version?


----------



## pl1

gsteadman said:


> The SW version that worked was running on my older Premeire is 20.7.4d-RC15.


That's what my up to date Bolt is showing, 20.7.4d.RC15-USC-11-849.


----------



## ThAbtO

If you look in System Information, do you see the Tivo Service Number or all ZEROs?

If all ZEROs, you must do Clear & Delete Everything, or else it will not work properly, such as record.


----------



## gsteadman

Service numbers were present on all 3 units (not zeros) but thanks for the reminder on doing a clear and delete. That's done, and I've got program guide info and can record. Back in business! 

For the record, the version # displayed on my Premiere is 20.7.4d.RC15-746-2-746 
I would guess the core of this software build is common to pl1's Bolt (20.7.4d.RC15), with the second half of the string (*746*-2-746) pertaining to the client machine (TCD*746*320). That certainly sounds like the software base is being maintained.


----------



## gthassell

Moved my post to a more appropriate thread. couldn't find the delete post option, so edited.


----------



## K Haz

Could I please get images for TCD746320? I have two TCD746320 TiVo units that were in storage. One has a 2TB hard drive and the other has a 3TB hard drive installed.


----------



## ggieseke

K Haz said:


> Could I please get images for TCD746320? I have two TCD746320 TiVo units that were in storage. One has a 2TB hard drive and the other has a 3TB hard drive installed.


Sent.


----------

